# PANCHO1969 BUILDS



## pancho1969

*go to page 30 for pics * :biggrin:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less

cool cant wait to see what your doing with that sts-v anything special?


----------



## pancho1969

HERES SOME PICS OF THE CADDY





































AND SOME OF MY OLD BUILDS :biggrin:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less

cool i see your a fan of both donks and lowlows not to many people on here like that. keep it up i like donks and lowlows to.


----------



## wagonguy

YES the own topic thing is growing!!!!

thos builds look kool, im not a huge fan of donks... but taht blue and orange look really kool!


----------



## Atx_ballin

that 2 tone car looks like a replica of a car in the dubs and abouve form...pg 404


----------



## pancho1969

YEAH THATS IT HES A FREIND OF A FREIND HE GOT THOSE 28'S AOBUT 2 WEEKS AGO :biggrin: . HIS IS A 68 BUT I USED A 69 TO MAKE A LOOK A LIKE  .


----------



## MKD904

lookin good homie......got the boot also.....Thanks again.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less

cool you did a good job on the replica


----------



## ptman2002

nice builds man. i like the fact that someone else cut the back doors out on the cadi. im doing my other charger like that with rear suicides.


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS GUYS AND NO PROBLEM MKD904 . PTMAN IM GOIN TO ALSO SUICIDE OR REVERSE VERTICAL THE DOOS


----------



## lowridermodels

yo i dont like donks but that cutty is sick man!!!!! and the other builds are awesome! keep up the good work primo!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wow: :wow: Lookin good man! I like that T bird.


----------



## Pokey

Those are all nice clean builds Pancho, excellent work!

Can't wait to see how that STS-V turns out!


----------



## pancho1969

WHICH WHEELS LOOK BETTER?


----------



## 22's-nothing-less

i like #1;s the best..just my opinion.


----------



## twinn

3  
clean builds pancho :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

#2 ESE


----------



## 65lorider

x2 vato. number 2 look good


----------



## Pokey

#2, with the tires from #3 or #4.


----------



## Kirby

I like 2 or 4. What are those rims from? BTW The rear doors look sick!


----------



## ElRafa

Damn homie you got some sick ass build cant wait to see what you got planned for that caddy :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 18 2007, 12:37 AM~7499545
> *#2, with the tires from #3 or #4.
> *


X2


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 17 2007, 11:37 PM~7499545
> *#2, with the tires from #3 or #4.
> *


X3


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE INPUT GUYS I WENT WITH #1 WHEELS TO SHOW THE DUST COVERS BETTER . HERS SOME PAINT PICS.


----------



## LowandBeyond

that colors tight on there! :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904

Lookin sick homie.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p160/PA.../models8003.jpg this bitch is real nice........ all of em are thoed... but this yellow lack is the shit!!


----------



## pancho1969

GOT THE CADDI DONE TONIGHT NOTHING SPECIAL JUST PAINT AND OPENED THE BACK DOORS. I WAS TRYING DIFFERENT PAINT TECHNIQES. PUT A LITTLE FADE IN IT WHIT GHOST PATTERENS (DECALS),CANDY GREEN , THEN CLEAR FX AND CLEAR COAT :biggrin: .





























IL POST OUTSIDE PICS TOMARROW


----------



## lonnie

NICE RIDES :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

sswwwwweeeeeeeetttttttttt!!! Thats bad! Like the color with the clear efx! Very nice homie!


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS LOWANDBEYOND AND LONNIE


----------



## BiggC

That looks killer man!! I see some ideas I just might have to steal for mine if you don't mind? lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS EVERYBODY. HERES SOME OUTSIDE PICS


----------



## midcanadalowriders

THAT CADDY IS NIIIICE!

WELL DONE MAN!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


your other builds are sweet too! didn't wanna forget to tell you that!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Mar 24 2007, 11:49 AM~7542935
> *THAT CADDY IS NIIIICE!
> 
> WELL DONE MAN!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> your other builds are sweet too! didn't wanna forget to tell you that!
> *


x2


----------



## Pokey

Turned out REAL nice, I love the paint!


----------



## FWDFleetwood

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 23 2007, 06:02 PM~7538376
> *THANKS EVERYBODY. HERES SOME OUTSIDE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's inspiring, but now mine will look like shit in comparison. Do you have the charger also? I bought the charger first, but my local hobby shop is holding a caddy for me, I'll pick it up on friday probably.


----------



## 20k blazed

prolly one of the nicest paint colors ive seen, looks tight


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

looking good, you should black out the door posts


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS GUYS :biggrin: 

HERES MY MONTE PROMO I PICKED UP WITH A NEW PAINT JOB AND WHEELS GONA FINISH PUTTING IT TOGHETER TOMARROW .


BEFORE












AFTER


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good!


----------



## Pokey

Nice Monte!


----------



## modeltech

amazing how just a little paint and some wires can make your jaw drop!!! nice ride pancho!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN I WANT ONE :0


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS GUYS HERES THE FINISHED PICS OF THE MONTE .


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looks good bro!!


----------



## pancho1969

HERES MY NEXT PROJECT 66 CHEVELLE WAGON 2 DOOR :biggrin: . MY LAST COUPLE KITS HAVE BEEN KINDA QUICK SIMPLE BUILDS I WANNA PUT MORE DETAILS AND MODS TO THIS ONE . THIS IS WERE IM AT.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 NICE WORK!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This is going to be nice !


----------



## Pokey

The wagon is lookin' good!


----------



## modeltech

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttt!!! hey keep us posted step by step!! i am liken this project!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 30 2007, 05:51 AM~7582966
> *sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttt!!! hey keep us posted step by step!! i am liken this project!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## aztek_warrior

nice monte..


----------



## ElMonte74'

MONTE LOOKS GOOD. THAT WAGONS GONNA BE TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

Hey PANCHO were you able to fix this one. Someone at the show said that someone dropped it. I saw it on the table but some peices were off???


----------



## Mr Biggs

some stupid ass older man just grabed it and turned it upsidedown like nothing. and a few part's fell out of it. so i put them back on nuthing big. but i told him off. it said in real big letter's "DO NOT TOUCH" he was asian. i guess he coulden't read in english.


----------



## 408models

so it was an older man, the guy sitting next to PANCHOS builds said a little girl dropped it. Well who ever it was it just sucks when people do that. Next time we should put a neon sign that says *DO NOT TOUCH* see if that helps.

*"MODELS ARE 4 DISPLAY NOT 4 PLAY"*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 4 2007, 10:26 AM~7616950
> *so it was an older man, the guy sitting next to PANCHOS builds said a little girl dropped it. Well who ever it was it just sucks when people do that. Next time we should put a neon sign that says DO NOT TOUCH see if that helps.
> 
> "MODELS ARE 4 DISPLAY NOT 4 PLAY"
> *


it happend last year too. some little kid picked up deuces cadillac truk and tried rolling it like a diecast and broke it to shit. and when his father yelled at him he just tossed it on the table. don't know if you noticed, but all my shit go's on the inside of the table.  :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

:wow:.... :biggrin: .... :dunno:




hey pancho, that wagon is lookin sick so far, keep it up mayne..


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 4 2007, 10:01 AM~7616791
> *Hey PANCHO were you able to fix this one. Someone at the show said that someone dropped it. I saw it on the table but some peices were off???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH IT GOT FIXED THANK TO BIGGS .THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN BIGGS FOR LOOKIN OUT :thumbsup:

THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## PrEsiDenTiaL__99

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 23 2007, 03:02 PM~7538376
> *THANKS EVERYBODY. HERES SOME OUTSIDE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damm homie that shit looks good


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS PRESEDINTAIL 

GOT A COUPLE PICS OF THE WAGON. I GOT IT OPENED UP , SOME INTERIOR WORK DONE AND SOME PRIMER


----------



## pancho1969

TRYING TO GET IT DONE FOR THE PIMP MY RIDE SHOW


----------



## tyhodge07

i like the 2 door :0


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 17 2007, 08:59 PM~7498935
> *WHICH WHEELS LOOK BETTER?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any better pics of how u made yo hinges :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 5 2007, 08:28 PM~7627394
> *any better pics of how u made yo hinges :biggrin:
> *


looks like a piece up styrene cut at an angle than the same size cut into the door and the model door trim area with a lil notch more than likely at the end so it dont come all the way out, than when u put it down it slides back up in there


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 5 2007, 07:32 PM~7627431
> *looks like a piece up styrene cut at an angle than the same size cut into the door and the model door trim area with a lil notch more than likely at the end so it dont come all the way out, than when u put it down it slides back up in there
> *


ok i get it then


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 5 2007, 07:32 PM~7627431
> *looks like a piece up styrene cut at an angle than the same size cut into the door and the model door trim area with a lil notch more than likely at the end so it dont come all the way out, than when u put it down it slides back up in there
> *


 :thumbsup: THATS RIGHT


----------



## wagonguy

damn pancho, that 2door is lookin sweet so far!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 5 2007, 07:53 PM~7627585
> *damn pancho, that 2door is lookin sweet so far!
> *



X2 I'll be watching this one!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 5 2007, 08:06 PM~7627699
> *X2  I'll be watching this one!
> *


x3


----------



## pancho1969

WHATS UP GUYS I NEED SOME INPUT ONTHE WAGONS WHEELS. IM PICTUREING IT MORE OF A HOT ROD BUT NOT SURE 


















#4












I SHOULD START PAINTING TOMARROW BUT THIS WHEEL CHOICE KILLING ME :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IF YOU CUT THE ROOF OPEN I THINK YOU SHOULD STAY WITH THE LOWRIDER THEME. LIKE IN PIC # 3


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2007, 08:08 PM~7634727
> *IF YOU CUT THE ROOF OPEN I THINK YOU SHOULD STAY WITH THE LOWRIDER THEME. LIKE IN PIC # 3
> *


i agree....do a lowrider style like pic 3


----------



## LowandBeyond

3 :0


----------



## wagonguy

id say do lowrider theme, but if you can, get a 20 inch d's, hopping hydros has um, lowridersmodels has them too (mark) :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

THAMKS FOR THE INPUT ONTHE WHEELS GUYS


SHOULD I LEAVE COLOR LIKE THIS OR ONE MORE COAT OF PURPLE


----------



## wagonguy

i think darker would be cool, but if u like it, it should b fine...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 7 2007, 07:53 PM~7640373
> *THAMKS FOR THE INPUT ONTHE WHEELS GUYS
> SHOULD I LEAVE COLOR LIKE THIS OR ONE MORE COAT OF PURPLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would it darkin up the rainbow lookin flakes more, i think the rainbow flakes are showin through more than the paint imo, the flakes catch my eye more than the paint job, but i do like the purple and i say style 3 also for rims


----------



## Pokey

I would leave the color alone, and go with wheel choice #3.


----------



## betoscustoms

LOWLOW AND WIRE WHEELS. NICE KOLOR.


----------



## pancho1969

THANK FOR THE INPUT EVERYBODY :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

HERES SOME UPDATE PICS I SHOULD HAVE IT DONE TOMARROW :biggrin: 



































AND THE WHEELS I WENT WITH


----------



## LowandBeyond

fukin SWEET homie! I like them wheels. :0 Interior is badass as well.


----------



## Ronin

damm thats sick


----------



## BiggC

Looks damn good bro!!


----------



## wagonguy

you KNOW i like that!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS GUYS HERES ONE MORE PIC BEFORE I COMPLETE :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

NICE, LIKE THE RIM STYLE :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## wagonguy

hno:

waiting paceintly(spelling) for finished ride lol


----------



## pancho1969

GOT THE WAGON DONE TONIGHT ILL POST OUTSIDE PICS TOMARROW :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin

thats tight


----------



## wagonguy

damn pancho.... I LOVE IT!!!

str8 g-ride lol

id drive it...


----------



## LowandBeyond

come out sweet man!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN PANCHO THAT WAGONS TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Hell yeah looks killer!!! It's almost the same color as my '65 wagon.


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD PANCHO.. 
I KNOW YOU WILL BE TAKING THIS ONE TO THE SHOW.


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS
BIGGC WHEN I SEEN YOURS I THOUGHT THE SAME. YOURS IS NICE TOO MAYBE ILL WHEN SOMTHING AT THE UP COMING SHOW ALSO :thumbsup: 
AND IT WILL BE AT THE SHOW BIGGS :biggrin: 

NOT TO SUNNY TODAY WAS RAINING ALL MORNING :uh: BUT I COUGHT SOME SUN HERE YOU GO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Pancho thats i cool wagon and you did it all quick ! LOL! 

Only thing that should be done is black wash the grille !


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS MINI STILL GOT TO BLACKWASH THE GRILL :biggrin: 

HERES MY NEXT PROJECT 66 ELCO MY FIRST TIME TRYING A WORKING SUSPENSION


----------



## MARINATE

HELL YEAH DOG..I LIKE THOSE ELCO'S THERE CLEAN..WHAT COLOR?


----------



## Pokey

Should be a badass Elco if it's coming off of your bench!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 15 2007, 09:40 PM~7699260
> *Should be a badass Elco if it's coming off of your bench!
> *


x2 yes it should :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN THATS NICE BRO :0


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS GUYS STILL AINT PICKED A COLOR OUT


----------



## LowandBeyond

so far so good!


----------



## wagonguy

that elco is goign to be sweeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## modeltech

NIIIIIIICE PANCHO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE GOOD POSTS GUYS 

HERES A LIL UPDATE ON THE ELCO SHOULD GET THE SUSPENTION DONE TOMARROW


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice job on the working suspention! 
My 1st was the gold 67. Still ain't got shit right! Gonna have to look off these pics to build my next one.


----------



## Linc

its coming alone nice!gonna be a nice finished product at this rate! :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

nice suspension!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

COUPLE PICS OF PAINT NOTHING SPECAIL


----------



## 408models

crazy undies bro, looks good so far :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 23 2007, 05:57 PM~7756940
> *crazy undies bro, looks good so far :thumbsup:
> *



X-2 BRO CLEAN PAINT ALSO!


----------



## Ronin

that elco is looking sweet


----------



## betoscustoms

I like that locked up stance.


----------



## LowandBeyond

whats the color combo on that? Looks nice!


----------



## BigPoppa

Starting to look like a Rollerz Only ride from New Mexico I think


----------



## Pokey

I like that color!


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN. I LIKE NMRO RIDES. WELL BECAUSE I'M FROM NM AND ANY LOWRIDERS FROM HERE ARE TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

last I saw Its from Publo, or Denver.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 24 2007, 02:53 PM~7764245
> *last I saw Its from Publo, or Denver.
> *


you're probably right, I just seen the plates. I don't think there's a Colorado RO chapter though, he might be reppin New Mexico, maybe that's where I got that from


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS EVERY ONE AINT NEVER SEEN THAT ELCO FROM 
ROLLERZ ONLY THATS NICE GIVES MY IDEAS FOR MINE :biggrin: 
HERES A MOCK UP PICS OF THE ELCO GONNA STAY LIKE THIS FOR A WHILE GOTTA SEND SOME PARTS OUT TO BE PLATED


----------



## pancho1969

AND THIS IS MY NEXT PROJECT :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Nice Elco Pancho commin out clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 28 2007, 04:19 PM~7792846
> *AND THIS IS MY NEXT PROJECT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

that interior is sweet! 

I figured you'd be the 1st to lift a cutty. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

lookin good pancho!! it will be sweet havin a donked cutty in M.C.B.A's line-up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS GUYS :biggrin: HERES A COUPLE MORE PICS OF THE CUTT NOT MUCH


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

NICES RIDES ESE.I WISH I COULD BUILD LIKE U GUYS.I GUESS IT COME IN TIME AND WITH ALOT OF PRACTICE.N E WAY KEEP IT UP HOMIE.


----------



## kdogg213

SICK WORK CUZZ


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 30 2007, 09:05 PM~7807863
> *NICES RIDES ESE.I WISH I COULD BUILD LIKE U GUYS.I GUESS IT COME IN TIME AND WITH ALOT OF PRACTICE.N E WAY  KEEP IT UP HOMIE.
> *



thats it right there, i been buidling for ten years, on and off, and have built hundreds of models, i shouldve kept a tally LOL


----------



## 408models

coming out nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

PANCHO I KNEW YOU WOULD DO SOMETHING NICE WITH THAT CUTTY.


----------



## wagonguy

at first i didnt like the donk rims on that cutty, but i think you can make it look good homie! uffin:

lets see this donk!!!!

any plans on paint yet?


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS EVERYONE . I DECIDED TO GO WITH TANGELO PEARL ON THE CUTTY NOT SURE WHAT ELSE IM'A DO WITH THE PAINT MIGHT CANDY OVER IT . BEEN GOING SLOW I ALMOST GOT THE UNDERS DONE :biggrin: HERES A COUPLE PICS.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nice i like the color.maybe the same thing on the body with flakes in it. since its like a "donk". it cuold be an orbitz gum based car. like there is hawiian punch, garfield, yoohoo chocolate milk, skittles, lucky charms etc.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and have this on the trunk


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 7 2007, 06:51 PM~7853998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 MAYBE :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heh heh heh lol


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 7 2007, 06:40 PM~7853897
> *THANKS EVERYONE . I DECIDED TO GO WITH TANGELO PEARL ON THE CUTTY NOT SURE WHAT ELSE IM'A DO WITH THE PAINT MIGHT CANDY OVER IT . BEEN GOING SLOW I ALMOST GOT THE UNDERS DONE  :biggrin: HERES A COUPLE PICS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lookin good man!


----------



## ElRafa

[/quote]
:0 Damn Pancho you get down on that suspension looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

:worship:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS EVERYBODY BEEN A WHILE SINCE I POSTED PROGRES ON ANYTHING BUT I FINALLY GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE CUTTY . STILL WAITING ON SOME PARTS TO COME IN TO FINISH UP BUT I GOT SOME PICS FOR YOUALL TO CHECK OUT. ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

man i was hopin you would do the orbit thing but the flames look good


----------



## kdogg213

LOOKS SICK HOMIE


----------



## Ronin

nice work not feeling the top


----------



## Atx_ballin

man that is clean keep it up


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS GUYS



> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 24 2007, 06:54 PM~7973240
> *nice work not feeling the top
> *


THATS JUST MASKING TAPE STILL HAVE TO CLEAR THE BODY


----------



## kdogg213

damn ur sick wit it!!!!!! 
nice cuzz


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOKING GOOD PANCHO. ANOTHER CLEAN BUILD.


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn, thats turning out really nice!! I see some of those interior parts are coming in handy. :cheesy: Keep it up homie.


----------



## Pokey

DAMN DAMN DAMN!!!

That Cutty is lookin' FIERCE! I love what you did with the dash!


----------



## jevries

>


:0 Damn Pancho you get down on that suspension looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

Is that the suspension that comes with the car? The A-arms look pretty good!


----------



## 408models

damn bro, that came out sik. like the dash too :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 7 2007, 06:46 PM~7853957
> *nice i like the color.maybe the same thing on the body with flakes in it. since its like a "donk". it cuold be an orbitz gum based car. like there is hawiian punch, garfield, yoohoo chocolate milk, skittles, lucky charms etc.
> *


you forgot the simpsons semi-DONK









and the Mcdonalds(AKA: McDONKles)


----------



## Project59

That's Redonkulous!!!!!! :wow: Looks high.. Love the dash work and paint job!!


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS EVERYBODY FOR THE GOOD FEED BACK . 
THE SUSPENSION I MADE MY SELF.

I GOT THE SOUND SYSTEM DONE IN THE CUTTY THE CAR IS ALMOST COMPLETE JUST WAITING ON WINDSHIELD TO COME IN AND I HAVE TO GO GET THE STUFF TO MAKE THE GRILL OUT OF . HERES SOME PICS I TOOK ENJOY :biggrin: .


----------



## pancho1969

AND MY NEXT PROJECT JUST A QUICK BUILD REGAL :biggrin: .


----------



## 408models

lookin good pancho, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 4 2007, 02:09 PM~8039998
> *lookin good pancho, nice work :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## Ronin

damm homie you put those speakers to work quick


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn nice!! Love the glass interior work. :0


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## kdogg213

lookin goood homie


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS EVERY ONE FOR THE COMMENTS :thumbsup: 

GOT THE REGAL DONE NOT MUCH DETAIL JUST A QUICK BUILD . DONT REALLY LIKE THE WAY IT CAME OUT MIGHT HAVE TO REDO IT :dunno: . ANYWAYS HERES SOME PICS OF THE REGAL AND MORE OF THE CUTTY ENJOY .


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 4 2007, 02:05 PM~8039972
> *THANKS EVERYBODY FOR THE GOOD FEED BACK .
> THE SUSPENSION I MADE MY SELF.
> 
> I GOT THE SOUND SYSTEM DONE IN THE CUTTY THE CAR IS ALMOST COMPLETE JUST WAITING ON WINDSHIELD TO COME IN AND I HAVE TO GO GET THE STUFF TO MAKE THE GRILL OUT OF . HERES SOME PICS I TOOK ENJOY  :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Excellent job! Great color! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

nice bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

That regal and that cutty are SWEET!!! :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

might want to touch up ur finger nails now :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 8 2007, 04:52 PM~8068093
> *That regal and that cutty are SWEET!!!  :0  :0
> *



X-2 BRO LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## ElRafa

Clean Bro just clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P-Rico

The more i see Donks, the more i like them. Good job


----------



## Tip Slow

nice cut and regal!!!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

not a fan of donks but as long as its plastik is cool.... great detail on the donk by the way!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 8 2007, 03:55 PM~8068111
> *might want to touch up ur finger nails now :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: RAN OUT OF GLOVES :biggrin: 


THANKS FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS FELLAS


----------



## Tip Slow

No thank you for makin badass builds man to give us somethin new to look at.


----------



## pancho1969

THANK YOU MONTEMAN 


HERES A LINK TO MY OTHER MODELS ENJOY.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=303720&hl=


----------



## Tip Slow

nice rides man,i really like the 57 belair


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dont forget to foil the strip between the roof and the vynl!


----------



## pancho1969

ITS BEEN A WHILE 4 PAGES BACK :biggrin: 

FINALLY GOT BACK TO BUILDING SOME THING FIRST IS A 68 CADDI GOT IT OF EBAY SEMI-BUILT .BUILDING IT LIKE MY FRIENDS CAR HERES SOME PICS 


















HAD TO DO SOME WORK ON THE HOOD










THIS IS GARNET RED OVER BLACK BUT IT LOOKS BROWN :biggrin: 










THIS IS HIS CADDI 



































AND ANOTHER CADDI 59 ELDORADO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice paint on that 68 caddy...... what color you going on the 59??


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 24 2007, 03:19 PM~8167140
> *nice paint on that 68 caddy...... what color you going on the 59??
> *



THANKS THE 59 WILLL BE WHITE WITH COPPER TO GREEN FLIP OVER IT CANT TELL IN THE PICS BYT ITS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' REAL good!

I love those old school Caddys!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 24 2007, 05:44 PM~8167666
> *Lookin' REAL good!
> 
> I love those old school Caddys!
> *



X2


----------



## MARINATE

KOLOR ENDED UP COMING OUT GOOD PANCHO!  :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS FELLAS AND THANKS TO MARINATE FOR THE PAINT HELP :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow

Nice work on that paint


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 24 2007, 01:38 PM~8167408
> *THANKS THE 59 WILLL BE WHITE WITH COPPER TO GREEN FLIP OVER IT CANT TELL IN THE PICS BYT ITS THERE  :biggrin:
> *


got pics of it showing the color?


----------



## pancho1969

WE HAD A CHANGE IN PAINT FOR THE 59 THE PAINT HAD SOME KIND BAD REACTION :biggrin: ANYWAYS HERES THE NEW COLOR


----------



## LowandBeyond

That 59 is going to stand out like a mothafukka!! Fuckers bright. :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hold on.....















:nicoderm: there..... fukkin nice homie....


----------



## kdogg213

i dont even gotta say anything
about that caddy 



u kno wattts it is homie  :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

THAT 59 IS TIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KingSuper

Great builds. Keep this topic alive!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

those lacs both look badass man :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the complaments fellas I REALLY LIKE THE COLOR ON THE 59 ALSO :biggrin: .ANY WAYS HERES A COUPLE MOCK UP PICS OF THE 59 IM HOPE TO GET IT DONE TONIGHT.


----------



## modeltech

CAN YOU SAY BLING, BLING?????


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 29 2007, 11:55 AM~8202944
> *CAN YOU SAY BLING, BLING?????
> *


*X2 JUST WHAT I WAS THINKING*


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS 408 AND MODELTECH WITH ALL THE CHROME IT REALLY SHINES. GOT THE 59 DONE HERES SOME PICS OF IT IN THE SUN ENJOY :biggrin: .


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS REAL GOOD CARNAL!


----------



## ElRafa

Looks badass Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

DAMN   :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

awesome work man...... talk about a lot of foil.....


----------



## Pokey

Damn! That came out CLEAN!

Nice work bro!


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS FELLAS KEEPS ME MOTIVITED TO KEEP BUILDING BEEN IN A BIT OF A SLUMP THE LAST COUPLE OF WEEKS :biggrin: .

HOPE TO HAVE THE 68 DONE BY MONDAY.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 30 2007, 01:58 PM~8209290
> *THANKS FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS FELLAS KEEPS ME MOTIVITED TO KEEP BUILDING BEEN IN A BIT OF A SLUMP THE LAST COUPLE OF WEEKS  :biggrin: .
> 
> HOPE TO HAVE THE 68 DONE BY MONDAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


klean....


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jun 30 2007, 03:58 PM~8209668
> *klean....
> *


THANKS HOLLY.HOODLUM :biggrin: 

I GOT THE 68 DONE TODAY DIDNT THINK I WAS GOING TO HAVE TIME TO FINISH IT BUT I DID (EXCEPT THE STERING WHEEL :biggrin: ) . HERES SOME PICS IF ANYBODY HAS A WINDSHIELD FOR THIS KIT I NEED IT BADDLY THIS ONE HAS GLUE ALL OVER  HERES THE PICS.


----------



## Pokey

That's a beautiful pair of 'lacs!

The '68 came out great, nice work bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn nice rides!!! I love that 59. :0 :0 :0 :0 They both preaty damn sexy!


----------



## BigPoppa

I'm lovin that 68!


----------



## Tip Slow

my eyes my eyes im blind...DAMN IT now have to go to the hospital.im gona sue you for the damages you have done to my eyes pancho.Nah just messin with ya,nice Very nice work on that 59 man


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 2 2007, 12:54 AM~8216757
> *my eyes my eyes im blind...DAMN IT now have to go to the hospital.im gona sue you for the damages you have done to my eyes pancho.Nah just messin with ya,nice Very nice work on that 59 man
> *



:roflmao: :biggrin: THANKS EVERYONE . I GOT TO STAY MOTIVATED TO BUILD SO MY NEXT RIDE WILL BE A 76 CAPRICE THAT WILL HAVE A NEW TYPE OF PAINT JOB FOR ME .











THIS IS MY TEST BODY MIGHT DO SOMETHING LIKE THIS ON THE CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn that paints going to be AWESOME!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 29 2007, 11:01 PM~8205635
> *THANKS 408 AND MODELTECH WITH ALL THE CHROME IT REALLY SHINES. GOT THE 59 DONE HERES SOME PICS OF IT IN THE SUN ENJOY  :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, take pics out of the sun, i cant see it :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

LOOKING GOOD PANCHO! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS LOW,DIDI AND MARK .GOT SOME PROGRESS PICS OF THE 76 FIRST TIME TRYING PATTERENS .HOPE THEY LOOK GOOD UNDER CANDY BLUE hno:


----------



## MARINATE

NICE....IT'S GONNA LOOK GOOD UNDER BLUE!


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS MARINATE TRYING TO GET MY PAINTING SKILLS UP :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 4 2007, 02:52 PM~8235108
> *THANKS LOW,DIDI AND MARK .GOT SOME PROGRESS PICS OF THE 76 FIRST TIME TRYING PATTERENS .HOPE THEY LOOK GOOD UNDER CANDY BLUE  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT GLASSHOUSE IS COMING OUT SWEET PANCHO.. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE. LOOKING GOOD....... :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

Hey pancho that 76 is off the hook!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jul 4 2007, 03:46 PM~8235369
> *Hey pancho that 76 is off the hook!:thumbsup:
> *


x2! :0


----------



## holly.hoodlum

kool patterns....


> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 4 2007, 02:52 PM~8235108
> *THANKS LOW,DIDI AND MARK .GOT SOME PROGRESS PICS OF THE 76 FIRST TIME TRYING PATTERENS .HOPE THEY LOOK GOOD UNDER CANDY BLUE  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the marble looks tight!


----------



## jevries

Good Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

sik bro, can't wait to see it


----------



## luxurylemans

[/quote]


Man I had a sweet ass Caddy like this a few years back. It was Burnt Orange with a white interior, but I traded it at a model show for a parts box full of goodies. I wish I had it back now. Your Caddy is so schweet I think I will hunt down another 68 Vertible. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Hey!
Loving the pink interior 
It jumps out so nice with a dark color :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPLAMENTS EVERYONE IT KEEPS ME MOTIVATED TO BUILD :biggrin: . TRYING TO GET THE 76 DONE FOR THE SHOW NEXT WEEKEND . HERES SOME PICS WITH THE BLUE .


----------



## BiggC

:0 :thumbsup: Looks great!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 5 2007, 05:40 PM~8242293
> *:0  :thumbsup:  Looks great!!!!!
> *



x-2 CAME OUT GOOD PANCHO


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS BIGGC AND MARINATE . DECIDED TO TRY OUT SOME SILVER PEN WORK I LIKE IT :biggrin: .


----------



## LowandBeyond

that glasshouse is SWEET!!!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 5 2007, 09:35 PM~8244028
> *that glasshouse is SWEET!!!
> *


yes it is :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

lookin dope bro!!!!


----------



## drnitrus

damn that thing looks gooood


----------



## ItalianStallion131

those models are sick I love them


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE KIND WORDS FELLAS :biggrin: . GOT THE 76 DONE TODAY HERES SOME PICS ENJOY.


----------



## LowandBeyond

love that roof!


----------



## MARINATE

NICE.......LOOKS GOOD PANCHO!


----------



## BiggC

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice job Bro!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

look good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Excellent work as usual on that Glasshouse!


----------



## Tip Slow

DAMN IT pancho,once my eyes finally get done healin from that first lil thing that went on.Now the rims on the glasshouse has fuck my eyes up even worse.Nice build homie keep it up,is that you truck in the driveway?


----------



## chrisijzerman

:0


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMP'S FELLAS !

MONTEMAN THATS MY NEIGHBORS TRUCK.


----------



## 408models

CAME OUT CLEAN BRO, NICE


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS 408.

FINALY GOT BACK TO IT YESTERDAY WORKING ON 2 MONTES 1 LS AND AN AEROCOUPE. HERES A COUPLE PICS.


GOT THIS ONE FROM BETO LAST YEAR AND TWINN HOOKED ME UP WITH THE LS CLIP










THE AEROCOUPE I GOT FROM DUCES76 IT WAS PAINTED METALSPECS RED I ADDED THE STICKERS AND SPRAYED ANODIZED RED OVER IT.


----------



## ElRafa

:0 Lookin clean homie


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good homie


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS ELRAFA AND 8-BALL 

PUT THE MONTES ON HOLD FOR NOW HERES MY CURRENT PROJECTS.

HERES MY ELCO FOR THE ELCO BUILDOFF


----------



## Pokey

That Elco is gonna be SICK!!!

Cool idea Pancho!


----------



## BlitZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

YO PANCHO! THEM RIDES ARE CCCCCLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS :biggrin: 

GOT THE 64 DONE TODAY


----------



## Blue s10

:wow:


----------



## Pokey

'64 turned out SWEET!!!! :0


----------



## 2lowsyn

MORE PICS OF THE ELC. ITS BAD ASS


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 16 2007, 06:04 PM~8571844
> *That Elco is gonna be SICK!!!
> 
> Cool idea Pancho!
> *


X2 homie the rides are sick


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 21 2007, 07:13 PM~8610901
> *'64 turned out SWEET!!!! :0
> *


   :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LJGONZALEZ

#2 wit the #3 tires


----------



## modeltech

nnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! very clean!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 11 2007, 04:31 PM~7669174
> *THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE GOOD COMMENTS
> BIGGC WHEN I SEEN  YOURS I THOUGHT THE SAME. YOURS IS NICE TOO MAYBE ILL WHEN SOMTHING AT THE UP COMING SHOW ALSO :thumbsup:
> AND IT WILL BE AT THE SHOW BIGGS  :biggrin:
> 
> NOT TO SUNNY TODAY WAS RAINING ALL MORNING  :uh:  BUT I COUGHT SOME SUN HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do u do the patterns with the flocking without pulling the other color off


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the complaments fellas :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Aug 21 2007, 07:18 PM~8610974-->
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS OF THE ELC. ITS BAD ASS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gona start workin on the elco again today
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DA_SQUID_@Aug 22 2007, 05:42 AM~8614175
> *how do u do the patterns with the flocking without pulling the other color off
> *


i paint (brushed on) one color first put the flocking then the second color no need to mask off .


----------



## 408models

rides are coming out clean bro


----------



## mrchevy59

:0 :0 :0 DAM THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS BUILDS HOMIE KEEP IT UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT 64 CAME OUT CLEAN PANCHO..ALL YOUR RIDE'S R CLEAN BRO.


----------



## Tip Slow

lovin the 64 pancho,what ya workin on now?


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS HERES MORE OF THE 64 



























AND MONTEMAN IM WORKIN ON MY ELCO FOR THE ELCO BUILDOFF


----------



## Tip Slow

oh i for got,any luck on it


----------



## Tip Slow

oh where did you get that decal on that orange(80's)cutlass?that had 76 on the side of it


----------



## pancho1969

DID A COUPLE CHANGES TO THE BODY ITS PRIMERED AND READY FOR PAINT. IM WORKIN ON THE INTERIOR NOW WHEN THATS DONE ITS TIME FOR PAINT .HOPE TO START PAINT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 30 2007, 07:57 PM~8682411
> *oh where did you get that decal on that orange(80's)cutlass?that had 76 on the side of it
> *



I THINK I GOT IT OFF A OLDER 58 IMPALA DECAL SHEET


----------



## Tip Slow

ok thanks,i really like that 69 cut you did,it sits at a nice height(not to tall,not to low)


----------



## pancho1969

FINISHED PICS OF THE ELCO :biggrin: 




















AND MY NEXT PROJECT A QUICK BUILD 62 RAG. THIS CAR IS REBUILT FRAME-OFF .HE USUALLY HAS THE STOCK HUBS ON IT SO ILL BUILD IT STOCK LOOKIN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT ELCO IS BAD ASS PANCHO...VERRY NICE JOB. :0


----------



## zfelix

DAMN PANCHO U REALLY CAME ALONG WAY FROM WHEN U FIRST JOINED THAT ELCO IS ONE OF THE CLEANEST BUILDS I'VE SEEN ON LAYITLOW PERIOD!!!!


----------



## zfelix

THE LACAMINO!!! :0


----------



## lowridermodels

BAD ASS PANCHO...CAD CAMINO!


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

WOW


----------



## pancho1969

GOT THE 62 DONE TODAY NOTHING SPECIAL. BUILT THIS MODEL PROBABLY 8 YEARS AGO TO REPLICATE THE SAME CAR .CAR GOT A NEW OWNER AND REBUILT SO I REBUILT THE MODEL ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

:thumbsup: 

Nice and clean


----------



## javzam78

very nice


----------



## BODINE

luv the ELCADDY


----------



## tribel dogg

cars look good pancho


----------



## lowridermodels

62 is super clean for a stocker


----------



## 408models

looks good bro


----------



## pancho1969

DANG 9 PAGES BACK :uh: 

THANKS FOR THE COMPLAMENTS FELLAS :biggrin: 

HERES MY NEXT PROJECT IM WORKING ON 










hno: hno: 











AND MY 38 WEEK LONG PROJECT FINALLY DONE








:biggrin: 

FINALLY A BOY AFTER 3 GIRLS.


----------



## 2lowsyn

LOL..im happy for you bro. i got 2 of them off the first try no girl yet . but i dont have think i need to . i got my lil cuz , and she perty much mine. OH and the PROJECT aint over yet... if you know what i mean..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

congrats bro!!!!!

and hno: hno: for both the caddy and the new addition to your family


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2007, 11:55 PM~9201508
> *congrats bro!!!!!
> 
> and  hno:  hno: for both the caddy and the new addition to your family
> *



x2


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

very nice homie that camino is killer  :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Congrats on the new addition Homie


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FEELAS


----------



## modelsbyroni

congrats the baby boy  the elco is sweeeeet. nice start on da caddy, cant wait 2 c more


----------



## gmorg

:cheesy: :biggrin:   how much 4 the yellow cadi


----------



## drnitrus

nice cuttin on that caddy

congrats on the new little homie

i got two of my own and its a great thing


----------



## MARINATE

CONGRATS ON THE NEWBORN HOMIE!


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS MARINATE, DR.,AND RONNI

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 10 2007, 11:29 PM~9201327
> *DANG 9 PAGES BACK  :uh:
> 
> THANKS FOR THE COMPLAMENTS FELLAS :biggrin:
> 
> HERES MY NEXT PROJECT IM WORKING ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MY 38 WEEK LONG PROJECT FINALLY DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> FINALLY A BOY AFTER 3 GIRLS.
> *


----------



## ShowRodFreak

ConGrats Homie



oneyed


----------



## MKD904

Congrats Homie on the little one....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 11 2007, 01:29 AM~9201327
> *DANG 9 PAGES BACK  :uh:
> 
> THANKS FOR THE COMPLAMENTS FELLAS :biggrin:
> 
> AND MY 38 WEEK LONG PROJECT FINALLY DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> FINALLY A BOY AFTER 3 GIRLS.
> *


yup looks like u built another.CONGRATS!


----------



## twinn

CONGRATS PANCHO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 12 2007, 09:03 PM~9214957
> *CONGRATS PANCHO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2 bro :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

congrats on the little one Pancho!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Finial got your self a parts runner , Hobby buddy ! Hope him and Mommy are both doing good ! And his sisters have great playing with him as they grow ! Havin a new baby is a handful Pancho keep in touch with us when you can !


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS MY WIFE AND THE BABY ARE HOME DOING GOOD. I HOPE TO HAVE TIME TO KEEP BUILDING. SO FAR HES A GOOD BABY HOPEFULLY HE STAYS LIKE THAT :biggrin: .


----------



## Mr Biggs

CONGRAT'S ON THE NEW BABY CARNALITO.. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS BIGGS .


----------



## DA_SQUID

t
t
t for homie


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS SQUID :biggrin: 

HERES THE CADDY GOT FOUR DAYS TO GET IT DONE :uh:


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya bro, that caddy is lookin good bro, fuckin diggin that color :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 25 2008, 07:47 PM~10030997
> *hellz ya bro, that caddy is lookin good bro, fuckin diggin that color :cheesy:
> *


x-2


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow+Feb 25 2008, 10:47 PM~10030997-->
> 
> 
> 
> hellz ya bro, that caddy is lookin good bro, fuckin diggin that color :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Feb 25 2008, 10:51 PM~10031045
> *x-2
> *




X3 :0 :0


----------



## Waco

Git R Dunn !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: u should of finish this one first! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS . I SHOULD GET IT DONE ON TIME hno:


----------



## pancho1969

" WORTH THE WAIT "

BUILT FOR THE HOMIE WACO :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:0 :wow:


----------



## SOLOW Models

DAMN


THATS INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nice


----------



## twinn

SWEET :0 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT EL CAMINO / CADILLAC IS CLEAN PANCHO.. :0 REAL NICE WORK.


----------



## zfelix

cadicamino looks great pancho!


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS GUYS.


----------



## Smallz

:0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking good Pancho



oneyed


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 25 2008, 11:41 PM~10030922
> *THANKS SQUID  :biggrin:
> 
> HERES THE CADDY GOT FOUR DAYS TO GET IT DONE  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you welcome homie
glad to see some new builds


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I had to get a Pancho masterpiece for my collection!!!!! I plan to get one frm everyone on lay it low for tha collection! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

nice CADIMINO lol


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2008, 03:43 PM~10035875
> *X2 :0*


----------



## cruzinlow

god damn that cadimino is freakin sexy as fuck homie nice work :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS LOW AND CRUZINLOW :biggrin: 


:0 :biggrin: TWO DAY LEFT  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 27 2008, 05:31 PM~10046155
> *THANKS LOW AND CRUZINLOW  :biggrin:
> :0  :biggrin: TWO DAY LEFT    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie....


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 27 2008, 09:31 PM~10046155
> *THANKS LOW AND CRUZINLOW  :biggrin:
> :0  :biggrin: TWO DAY LEFT    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


big rims :cheesy: :cheesy: 
nice


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS R.O AND SQUID


----------



## LowandBeyond

donktastic!!! :biggrin: 

Very nice build homie, GL on the deadline. :0


----------



## Waco

Damn Pancho!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 27 2008, 07:31 PM~10046155
> *THANKS LOW AND CRUZINLOW  :biggrin:
> :0  :biggrin: TWO DAY LEFT    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  bad ass caddy... just dont like the big rims..


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 27 2008, 08:37 PM~10046214
> *big rims :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> nice
> *


x2!

Not my style, but me likes!


----------



## zfelix

caddy looks onpoint bro


----------



## cruzinlow

not much of a donk person but this caddy is lookin damn good bro :cheesy:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS 

DONT THINK IM GOING TO FINISH THE CADDI :angry: BUT I RATHER NOT RUSH AND DO IT RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

im not a caddy man but DAMN thats a tight big body right there


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Man dat hoe iz clean!!! n It looks kool wit tha big rims! n im not a big rim person!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS :biggrin: 



YOU GUYS THINK THE FRONT WHEELS LOOK TO BIG ?












AND MY NEXT PROJECT TRYING TO KEEP IT SIMPLE BUT CLEAN ON THIS ONE :cheesy:


----------



## lonnie

NICE CADDY BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 6 2008, 04:53 PM~10107531
> *THANKS FELLAS  :biggrin:
> 
> YOU GUYS THINK THE FRONT WHEELS LOOK TO BIG ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MY NEXT PROJECT TRYING TO KEEP IT SIMPLE BUT CLEAN ON THIS ONE :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No they look fine but how do they measure up in the back?


----------



## Pokey

I like the wheels you had on there originally. That one in the front looks too big to me.

Either way, it's still a damn nice build!!!!


----------



## Waco

Those wheels n da front look good bro! do it bro!!!


----------



## Diamond502

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 7 2008, 07:53 AM~10107531
> *THANKS FELLAS  :biggrin:
> 
> YOU GUYS THINK THE FRONT WHEELS LOOK TO BIG ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man, i feel bad for saying this cause i think donks are stupid, but this is clean as hell, and the front rims look good, but not tucked, looks like you may need to lift it a little bit so you'd be able to turn the wheels


----------



## RaiderPride

loke the El Camino and caddy


----------



## MKD904

I say stick with the smaller wheels.....


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 26 2008, 10:29 PM~10035713
> *" WORTH THE WAIT "
> 
> BUILT FOR THE HOMIE WACO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice
love the paint brother


----------



## DA_SQUID

anything new pancho


----------



## 2lowsyn

dang paint and stance mufler , and the cut on the fender WOOOooo hot !
is that a caddy front end ? thats cool


----------



## spikekid999

yup thats a caddy front end, along with a caddy steering wheel


----------



## pancho1969

WHATS UP FELLAS :wave:. THANKS FOR THE COMPS. DA_SQUID GLAD TO HAVE SOMEONE LOOKIN FORWARD TO MY BUILDS :biggrin: . AINT BEEN BUILDING MUCH, AINT BEEN IN THE MOOD TO BUILD. SO I THINK TRYING TO GO ALL OUT ON MY PROJECTS BURNT MY OUT :uh:. SO I PUT THE BIGBODY TO THE SIDE AND STARTED THIS 65 IMPALA JUST GONA TRY TO BUILD A CLAEN AND SIMPLE RIDE. THIS MY FIRST TIME PAINTING WITH AN AIRBRUSH IM HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS . HOPEFULLY THIS GETS ME BUILDING AGAIN.


----------



## DA_SQUID

you got it homie
no prob. i like the big rims sceen and low lows. and how you build them is amazing.
65 is looking good.
keep it up


----------



## Waco

Awready Pancho, Lets see them builds. Call me up wen u get a chance bro!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

65 lookin klean homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 17 2008, 09:45 PM~10443352
> *65 lookin klean homie
> *



X2


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 17 2008, 10:07 PM~10443508
> *X2
> *


X 3 homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x4


----------



## DA_SQUID

x cinco :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the support fellas :biggrin: . almost done with the 65 heres some pics.


----------



## Waco

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 408models

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: up


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS WACO AND 408 . GOT THE 65 DONE TODAY .



























AND MY NEXT PROJECT . SUPPOSED TO BE FOR THE TUCKED WHEELS COMPATITION .


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 21 2008, 07:06 PM~10469988
> *THANKS WACO AND 408 . GOT THE 65 DONE TODAY .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MY NEXT PROJECT . SUPPOSED TO BE FOR THE TUCKED WHEELS COMPATITION .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good to have you back pancho. that's why I slowed down too. I burned myself out so im finishing up this 36 lasalle just to get me back into the mood. The 65 is looking good bro.


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS BIGGS AND WACO :biggrin: . LITTLE UPDATE ON THE OLDS  .


----------



## DA_SQUID

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## rollinoldskoo

lookin damn good homie..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee

Looking GOOD PANCHO! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS  


:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 25 2008, 05:46 PM~10504424
> *THANKS BIGGS AND WACO  :biggrin:  . LITTLE UPDATE ON THE OLDS   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 25 2008, 10:09 PM~10505575
> *THANKS FELLAS
> :biggrin:
> *


GAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWD DANG!!!!!!!
I THOT THOSE RIMS WAS UGLY BUT U PROVED ME WRONG!!!


----------



## spikekid999

that olds is tight


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Apr 25 2008, 08:11 PM~10505595-->
> 
> 
> 
> GAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWD DANG!!!!!!!
> I THOT THOSE RIMS WAS UGLY BUT U PROVED ME WRONG!!![/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-spikekid999_@Apr 25 2008, 09:29 PM~10506531
> *that olds is tight
> *


----------



## lonnie

damn those big wheels look good on that ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie, keep pics coming.


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS LONNIE AND GIL  


GOT THE OLDS DONE TODAY . NOT BAD FOR A WEEK BUILD :biggrin: .


----------



## MARINATE

:0 HELL YEAH HOMIE IT'S LOOKS GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Looks killer Pancho!!!

Did Lindberg/Hawk rerelease this kit? I've been seeing them pop up alot lately.


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS. THIS IS A LINDBERG KIT. COOL KIT TO BUILD .


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 27 2008, 05:50 PM~10516149
> *THANKS FELLAS. THIS IS A LINDBERG KIT. COOL KIT TO BUILD .
> *


Yeah, I know it's a Lindberg kit. I was asking if Hawk/Lindberg had REreleased it.  

I haven't seen any in a while, until recently, I've seen quite a few of them pop up lately.


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2008, 08:44 PM~10692130
> *
> HERES A COUPLE PICS   SORRY THERE BLURY BATTS WERE DIEING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I see u Pancho!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

:0 THE ESCALADE WHEELS ON THE LE CAB, LOOKS GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 19 2008, 09:14 PM~10692523
> *:0 THE ESCALADE WHEELS ON THE LE CAB, LOOKS GOOD BRO :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Waco+May 19 2008, 09:12 PM~10692497-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  I see u Pancho!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: :biggrin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2008, 09:14 PM~10692523
> *:0 THE ESCALADE WHEELS ON THE LE CAB, LOOKS GOOD BRO :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Smallz_@May 19 2008, 09:21 PM~10692600
> *x2 :0
> *


THANKS FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

damn that olds is nice the wheels look good on it since its not 2 feet in the air lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD PANCHO...  THE RIMS LOOK NICE ON THAT CADILLAC.


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

lookin damn good bro


----------



## DA_SQUID

:wave:


----------



## Waco

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ElRafa

That is sweet Pancho


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

DONE :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 29 2008, 09:24 PM~10767271
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MKD904

Looks great homie.


----------



## BiggDeee

Nice work as always Pancho! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kenny

Looks great!


----------



## mcloven

where did u get those rims


----------



## 408models

ride cane out sik bro, nice work


----------



## Smallz

Came out good Pancho. Nice1. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 30 2008, 07:36 AM~10769766
> *where did u get those rims
> *


BIGGS HOOKED ME UP WITH THEM .


----------



## ElRafa

NICE!


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS RAFA :biggrin: 


THIS IS JUST A TEST BODY BEEN MESSIN WITH MY AIR BRUSH :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

:uh:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 2 2008, 09:46 PM~10784423
> *THANKS RAFA  :biggrin:
> THIS IS JUST A TEST BODY BEEN MESSIN WITH MY AIR BRUSH  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a nice start Pancho. That would look good on the front of something with some big wheels and a big motor to match.


----------



## westempire

Looking good


----------



## pancho1969

HERE'S MY LATEST PROJECT 73 CAPRICE :biggrin: .

THANKS TO TWINN FOR THE KIT :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice paint homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS R.O. 

HERES SOME MORE OF THE 73 . GOT TO GET THIS DONE AND THEN HIT IT HARD ON THE RESIN BUILD OFF :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

WOW,....looking good.


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 :0 :0 SICK HOMIE, NOW I AIN'T GONNA SELL ME 73 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 15 2008, 10:29 PM~11099000
> *HERE'S MY LATEST PROJECT 73 CAPRICE  :biggrin:  .
> 
> THANKS TO TWINN FOR THE KIT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey! thats my old caprice, lol









its lookin great so far!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 22 2008, 11:32 PM~11156116
> *hey! thats my old caprice, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its lookin great so far!
> *


 :biggrin: 

thanks fellas


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 23 2008, 12:32 AM~11156116
> *hey! thats my old caprice, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its lookin great so far!
> *





any more available?!


----------



## BigPoppa

Was that a promo with the hood cut out? I thought the kit only came in brown/gold


----------



## EVIL C

freakin nice


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 23 2008, 09:08 AM~11157443
> *Was that a promo with the hood cut out?  I thought the kit only came in brown/gold
> *


that one is the ULTRA rare, canadian only RCMP edition! ( hence the hole in the roof filled ( for police light)

I have 2 more of the goldish/brownish ones.


----------



## modelsbyroni

CAPRICE LOOKIN NICE.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 23 2008, 03:36 PM~11161300
> *CAPRICE LOOKIN NICE.
> *



X2

Heres a little inspiration for you........


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas .





> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 23 2008, 04:01 PM~11161472
> *X2
> 
> Heres a little inspiration for you........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: ^^^^ thanks smallz


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 23 2008, 11:49 AM~11159108
> *that one is the ULTRA rare, canadian only RCMP edition! ( hence the hole in the roof filled ( for police light)
> 
> I have 2 more of the goldish/brownish ones.
> *


aww shit, I forgot about those. I knew about a 76, not the 73. Any other years? Pics of the box?


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 23 2008, 05:01 PM~11161472
> *X2
> 
> Heres a little inspiration for you........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DDAMMMMMNNNNNNNNN!!!! dat bitch CLEAN


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 23 2008, 07:29 PM~11162724
> *aww shit, I forgot about those.  I knew about a 76, not the 73.  Any other years?  Pics of the box?
> *


no pics of the boxes. 
but the rcmp one had a blue 73 at a rear 3/4 view, and said special edition rcmp on it.

the other 2 I have , one is builtup (not too much glue, and unpainted) and the other is half assembled, but not painted.


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

damn!!!! thats :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: pancho


----------



## BiggC

Damn bro that box is killer!! I like the paint on both also.


----------



## Smallz

Love ur style Pancho. U gotta show me how u make all them boxes. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 24 2008, 08:17 PM~11172988
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOO that hot..


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas.

heres how i did one of my boxes


----------



## dink

nice work on that box :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

VERY NICE !!!!


----------



## BiggDeee

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: 


NICE WORK PANCHO!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

awsome job pancho! it came out killer homie....


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 24 2008, 09:17 PM~11172988
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





NOW THIS MY BOY P! KILLIN EM WITH THA FOSGATE DECALS. looks good man!


----------



## [email protected]

:0 looks good bro.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 26 2008, 02:07 PM~11184518
> *:0  looks good bro.
> *



x 2


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS . GOT THE 73 DONE TODAY ON TO THE NEXT ONE :biggrin: .


----------



## EVIL C

oh wow that turn great bro


----------



## Smallz

Nice job Pancho. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

dam bro thats dopee boii


----------



## rollinoldskoo

x-4 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 26 2008, 08:11 PM~11186749
> *x-4 :0
> *


x-cinco :0 :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKS GREAT!!


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

WoW! that turned out nice as hell bro. nice work.


----------



## pancho1969

WOW 7 PAGES BACK  :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz

That shit looks sick Pancho. The rims set it off.


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 27 2008, 07:36 PM~11456074
> *That shit looks sick Pancho. The rims set it off.
> *



Wer u get them Rimz from Pancho????????? :0   :biggrin:  :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

jada diecast


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 27 2008, 10:20 PM~11457692
> *jada diecast
> *


Which one?? I know u got one.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Aug 27 2008, 07:23 PM~11457721
> *Which one?? I know u got one.
> *


i have a set on a grand national....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

they're too big for 1/24.... 1/18 better....










:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 27 2008, 10:19 PM~11457680
> *Wer u get them Rimz from Pancho????????? :0      :biggrin:    :dunno:
> *



:biggrin: thanks for the hook up waco :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 27 2008, 07:13 PM~11455223
> *WOW 7 PAGES BACK    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one will be awesome!!!


working lambos?!?!?


----------



## pancho1969

^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 28 2008, 08:50 AM~11459549
> *^^^^  :biggrin:
> *


as usual we will be in for a big suprise!!! :yes: hno: hno:


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: :biggrin: 



















finished this quick curbside today :biggrin: got it from deuces76 he painted the body before he hooked me up with it.


















next will be finishing up the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 14 2008, 10:29 PM~11603154
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished this quick curbside today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next will be finishing up the caddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




yessirr!!!! lookin good Boss!! that chevy drop very clean!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 14 2008, 06:29 PM~11603154
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> next will be finishing up the caddy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## customcoupe68

lookin good!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Sep 15 2008, 01:35 AM~11604494-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-customcoupe68_@Sep 15 2008, 06:18 AM~11604894
> *lookin good!
> *


  

:biggrin: i know most of you dont like big wheels on cars but i do :biggrin: 



























:0 











hno: hno:


----------



## BODINE

lookin good LOVE your work very nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 21 2008, 04:29 PM~11660320
> *
> hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i like the last pic the best :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

SHIT you make me love them big Wheels!


----------



## Waco

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FEELAS


----------



## texasfunk

damn..first time i ever seen ANYONE do a big boddy on 26's! good job to be different bro! i love it!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 21 2008, 10:29 PM~11660320
> *
> 
> :biggrin: i know most of you dont like big wheels on cars but i do  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this ride is badass bro................... but i have one question, and im not hatein at all, im just curious..................... i can see the big wheels, but why a whammie pump in the trunk? do they do hydro's on big wheels? im just askin......


----------



## pancho1969

OWNER USED TO HAVE SPOKES THEN SWITCHED TO THE BIG WHEELS :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 22 2008, 11:35 AM~11663767
> *OWNER USED TO HAVE SPOKES THEN SWITCHED TO THE BIG WHEELS  :biggrin:
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

i like the way the caddy came out not too big and not all chopr rims ther smooth for that car , realy nice.oh and 2 face to bad you didnt win but shit that is was bad ass ideia.


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: gona start painting tomarrow


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hmw99civic

kool models man


----------



## MKD904

Keep um comin homie....although I love the wheels you put on wheels even though I don't care for DONKS...I would say though that this big body would look real good on wires....

Keep um comin homie....


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 30 2008, 06:50 AM~11736799
> *Keep um comin homie....although I love the wheels you put on wheels even though I don't care for DONKS...I would say though that this big body would look real good on wires....
> 
> Keep um comin homie....
> *


i almost switiched to wires but since the big wheels were on already i just left them :biggrin: . hopefully i can get another 4 door soon :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

firme


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 29 2008, 09:44 PM~11734895
> *:biggrin: gona start painting tomarrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gonna look serious with that shelltop look and candy red!!! nice pancho


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Sep 30 2008, 10:27 AM~11738640-->
> 
> 
> 
> firme
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Sep 30 2008, 11:34 AM~11739324
> *gonna look serious with that shelltop look and candy red!!!  nice pancho
> *


 :biggrin:  


got the ss done last week just need to find some brakes for it :uh: :biggrin:. it was painted and foild buy deuces76 i cleared and finished up.
also got the caprice done today :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

thats bad ass bro


----------



## Blue s10

Top is to bright.

























Jk looks good


----------



## ElRafa

Caprices Look good bro


----------



## cruzinlow

MUTHERFUCKER DAMN... this shit is sick bro, love how it turned out, HELLA NICE WORK
















































[/quote]
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 10 2008, 08:53 PM~11832021
> *thats bad ass bro
> *


x-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

X-3 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 10 2008, 04:42 PM~11833784
> *X-3  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *



X4 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks GREAT LIKE ALWAYS PANCHO! Nice work


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the comps. fellas. :biggrin: 


got the ss done last week just need to find some brakes for it :uh: :biggrin:. it was painted and foild buy deuces76 i cleared and finished up.
also got the caprice done today :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

The caprice looks bad ass.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 10 2008, 08:56 PM~11834553
> *The caprice looks bad ass.
> *



x2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MKD904

Lookin good as always Pancho


----------



## Chicano Life

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 21 2008, 08:32 PM~11660356


hey carnal like the cars great work i see on the bottom of the case a black and silver ride would like to see some pics of what that is


----------



## Chicano Life

shit it didnt show the pic of the model case but its the pic of the lil kid


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the good feedback fellas :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by No Limit CC+Oct 11 2008, 03:28 PM~11839221-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2008, 08:32 PM~11660356
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey carnal like the cars great work i see on the bottom of the case a black and silver ride would like to see some pics of what that is
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-No Limit CC_@Oct 11 2008, 03:30 PM~11839232
> *shit it didnt show the pic of the model case but its the pic of the lil kid
> *



^^ :dunno:


----------



## Chicano Life

thats the one homie thats nice as hell all your stuff is good carnal


----------



## lowridermodels

DAMN PANCHO...ALWAYS PUTTIN IT DOWN! SICK RIDES CARNAL!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 10 2008, 09:44 PM~11834493
> *thanks  for the comps. fellas. :biggrin:
> got the ss done last week just need to find some brakes for it  :uh:  :biggrin:. it was painted and foild buy deuces76 i cleared and finished up.
> also got the caprice done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BAD ASS WHIPS MAN!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas up next is a 60 wagon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 12 2008, 12:05 AM~11841018
> * thanks fellas up next is a 60 wagon  :0  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 11 2008, 09:31 PM~11841143
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 13 2008, 12:40 AM~11846747
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *




:yes: :yes: hno: hno:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Oct 11 2008, 09:31 PM~11841143-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 09:40 PM~11846747
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <[email protected]_@Oct 12 2008, 09:50 PM~11846825
> *:yes:  :yes:  hno:  hno:
> *


:biggrin: 

got a little work on the wagon done











also been workin on my pattern skills :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

thats freakin nice


----------



## josh 78

[/quote]

Patern Looks very nice.................


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

nice pattern details Poncho ! the phantom top on that caprice is differnt to me but the over all build looks bad ass and the red tint works good with this theme on this car .


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Man Pancho them patterns are sick and that wagon is gonna be sick


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS


----------



## jevries

Hella sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## pancho1969

thanks j and 408 :biggrin: 

started a new 64 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 22 2008, 08:50 PM~11946924
> *thanks j and 408  :biggrin:
> 
> started a new 64  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :around: :around:  :wow: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## 408models

KANDY ON TOP :0


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 23 2008, 05:04 AM~11947113
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Look Nice...........Clear it up .............. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 22 2008, 10:39 PM~11948170
> *KANDY ON TOP :0
> *


yup red


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 23 2008, 07:08 AM~11949747
> *thanks fellas :biggrin:
> yup red
> *


pink 64 looks REAL good! u gonna spray kandy red on top of pastel colors?


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' good!


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 22 2008, 09:50 PM~11946924
> *thanks j and 408  :biggrin:
> 
> started a new 64  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cherry 64 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 23 2008, 03:12 PM~11954520
> *cherry 64 :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 23 2008, 04:14 PM~11954552
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 eighter way i can tell its gonna make people go :around:


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 17 2008, 10:16 AM~11891665
> *:biggrin:
> 
> got a little work on the wagon done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also been workin on my pattern skills :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nnicceee..


doing it big, Pancho Style


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 23 2008, 01:35 PM~11955391
> *nnicceee..
> doing it big, Pancho Style
> *


x-2


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Waco




----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 23 2008, 06:13 PM~11955708
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie!!!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks waco and mademan


:biggrin: 











:0 :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 24 2008, 01:13 AM~11955708
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats is what we talking nice........... paint job man :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 24 2008, 11:23 AM~11963040
> *Thats is what we talking nice........... paint job man :thumbsup:
> *


thanks josh but i have to start all over


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 23 2008, 07:32 PM~11957074
> *thanks waco and mademan
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn pancho! at first i was scared of how kandy red was gonna look over them colors but it came out bad as hell homie!! real nice


----------



## pancho1969

thanks pink they are pearl colors but for some reason the clear hand a bad reaction :dunno:


----------



## ElRafa

Damn that sucks Pancho it was lookin Clean bro :angry:


----------



## 408models

humm... were tryin to do CHERRY 64 :scrutinize:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 24 2008, 12:51 PM~11963695
> *humm... were tryin to do CHERRY 64 :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: 

now i can work on the 60 hope the paint dont have a bad reaction again


----------



## lonnie

cant wait to see this creation :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Oct 24 2008, 09:33 PM~11964094
> *cant wait to see this creation :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2


----------



## lowridermodels

sucks about the 64,the wagon is sick bro!


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 24 2008, 01:10 PM~11963387
> *thanks pink they are pearl colors but for some reason the clear hand a bad reaction  :dunno:
> *


that sucks bro


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the comps. fellas 

heres the 60 painted and half way foil :uh: . the wife wanted a pink model so i hooke it up for her :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

very nice homie....its tha Pussy wagon baby!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Waco

:0 :0 :0 :0 

Damn it Pancho!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 31 2008, 05:30 PM~12027526
> *thanks for the comps. fellas
> 
> heres the 60 painted and half way foil  :uh: . the wife wanted a pink model so i hooke it up for her  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Wagon Bro....


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the good feed back :biggrin: 

forgot the post the roof :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 31 2008, 04:08 PM~12027891
> *thanks for the good feed back  :biggrin:
> 
> forgot the post the roof  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




you jus TRYIN to buss some heads aint ya 



killa skills bro


----------



## kenny

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 31 2008, 05:08 PM~12027891
> *thanks for the good feed back  :biggrin:
> 
> forgot the post the roof  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Very nice.


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 31 2008, 03:08 PM~12027891
> *thanks for the good feed back  :biggrin:
> 
> forgot the post the roof  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollindeep408

> thanks for the comps. fellas
> 
> heres the 60 painted and half way foil :uh: . the wife wanted a pink model so i hooke it up for her :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> really nice i got one of these now you make me wanna finish mine :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Oct 31 2008, 03:12 PM~12027922-->
> 
> 
> 
> you jus TRYIN to buss some heads aint ya
> killa skills bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 03:26 PM~12028030
> *:thumbsup:  Very nice.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2008, 03:34 PM~12028095
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Oct 31 2008, 03:38 PM~12028127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really nice i got one of these now you make me wanna finish mine  :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin: hook it would like to see what kind of paint job you come up with :yes:


----------



## BiggDeee

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS NICE PANCHO! Keep it coming


----------



## [email protected]

thats clean!


----------



## twinn

NICE


----------



## Smallz

Much props from me Pancho. Everything looks good.


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin: . anybody got any suggestions on interior colors ?


----------



## Smallz

Mix it. Add some of the body color on whatever u do. Light gray maybe.


----------



## STREETRACEKING

what about pink


----------



## Mr.1/16th

VERY NICE WORK BROTHER!!!


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 31 2008, 10:28 PM~12030748
> *thanks fellas  :biggrin: . anybody got any suggestions on interior colors ?
> *



I would be asking the LADY!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks mr.1/16th :biggrin: 

i was thinking pink and gray also but i think i will ask the wife first :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

That wagon is super sick homie


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 1 2008, 06:42 AM~12030889
> *That wagon is super sick homie
> *


X-2


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS RAFA AND JOSH :biggrin: 

WELL GOT THE WAGON DONE KINDA LOST INTREST TOWARD THE END SO I MADE IT CURB SIDE  . I USED PARTS FROM THE PARTS BOX TO COMPLETE STILL GOT TO FIND HEADLIGHTS AND GLASS FOR REAR WINDOWS HERES SOME PICS.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 7 2008, 07:32 PM~12093995
> *THANKS RAFA AND JOSH  :biggrin:
> 
> WELL GOT THE WAGON DONE KINDA LOST INTREST TOWARD THE END SO I MADE IT CURB SIDE   . I USED PARTS FROM THE PARTS  BOX TO COMPLETE STILL GOT TO FIND HEADLIGHTS AND GLASS FOR REAR WINDOWS HERES SOME PICS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK PANCHO...YOU USED THE 60 KIT FOR THE FRONT END?


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS MARINATE YEA I USED THE 60 KIT FOR THE DONOR


----------



## Diamond502

is that a resin?


----------



## pancho1969

^^ YUP


WELL GOT THE WAGON DONE KINDA LOST INTREST TOWARD THE END SO I MADE IT CURB SIDE  . I USED PARTS FROM THE PARTS BOX TO COMPLETE STILL GOT TO FIND HEADLIGHTS AND GLASS FOR REAR WINDOWS HERES SOME PICS.


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WAGON LOOKS COOL !


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS RAFA AND MINI :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

Pancho i got an extra front windshield! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

All the pics are gone????


----------



## BiggDeee

x2 

BUT I BET ITS SOME GREAT UPDATES


----------



## pancho1969

was making different folders in my photobucket and all my posts got deleted :angry: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BiggDeee

:roflmao: Hey pancho did you ask your girl for her advice in colors for the interior??? I asked mine and those were the exact same colors she told me!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Man that wagon looks bad ass though!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

sweet! 

nice work bro


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 8 2008, 10:45 PM~12099879
> *sweet!
> 
> nice work bro
> *


X-2....like the inside....... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sweet :0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Nov 8 2008, 01:37 PM~12099840-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  Hey pancho did you ask your girl for her advice in colors for the interior??? I asked mine and those were the exact same colors she told me!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Man that wagon looks bad ass though!!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected]@Nov 8 2008, 01:45 PM~12099879
> *sweet!
> 
> nice work bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by josh [email protected] 8 2008, 03:00 PM~12100149
> *X-2....like the inside.......  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2008, 03:21 PM~12100222
> *sweet :0
> *


THANKS FELLAS


----------



## CHR1S619

NICE WAGON


----------



## regalistic

straight pimpin right there


----------



## pancho1969

thanks chris and regalistic 

well sense all my pics got deleted i thought id post them again :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686

THAT RED AND GOLD CAPRICE IS AMAZEING!!! MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa

Sweet


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Nov 13 2008, 10:11 AM~12145602
> *THAT RED AND GOLD CAPRICE IS AMAZEING!!! MORE PICS!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686

That ride is awsome bro i love the color combos!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the comps fellas 

here my next project cherry 64










i got the body painted but had to start over  

















so i decided to open it up :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

damn what happend that you had to take it off , never mind . lookd good looks good, it guna be real good .


----------



## Waco

:0


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 DAMN THATS CLEAN :yes:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 13 2008, 10:27 AM~12145807
> *damn what happend that you had to take it off , never mind . lookd good looks good, it guna be real good .
> *


paint and clear had a bad reaction  

thanks waco and stilldown


----------



## Waco

I'll thank u wen u send anotha car my way for tha collection bro!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Keep up tha good werk PANCHO!!


----------



## pancho1969

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 13 2008, 02:28 PM~12145812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 DAMN THATS CLEAN :yes:
> *



is this plastic or resin cause i need the bak end to make my 60 elco :biggrin: 

by the way great work homie great werk


----------



## pancho1969

thanks dade the wagon is resin


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 13 2008, 02:56 PM~12146092
> *thanks dade the wagon is resin
> *



cool and n/p homie 



so would you have or kno where i can get a messed up one, primarily in the front so i could use the rear from the tires back pplleeaassee


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 13 2008, 11:03 AM~12146151
> *cool and n/p homie
> so would you have or kno where i can get a messed up one, primarily in the front so i could use the rear from the tires back pplleeaassee
> *


nope dont know


----------



## COAST2COAST

ALOT OF NICE BUILDS IN HERE HOMIE


----------



## customcoupe68

clean build panch!


----------



## lowridermodels

Sick builds bruddah


----------



## LowandBeyond

that wagon is sick homie! :0


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the comps. fellas :biggrin: 

redid the door hinges on the 64 to open correctly bad had problems with the paint again :angry: so its in break fluid again  .


so i started this kit :biggrin: which wheels should i use ?


----------



## BODINE

:0 :0 

that height 2 , raised up little more 1


----------



## BODINE

wait i like 3


----------



## mademan

3 at that height! looks sick!!!

that kit is on my list of ones to get.


----------



## BODINE

that the kit i gave you?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 18 2008, 09:15 PM~12197468
> *that the kit i gave you?
> *


:yes: :biggrin: 


:biggrin: 

thanks for the comps. fellas :biggrin: 

redid the door hinges on the 64 to open correctly bad had problems with the paint again :angry: so its in break fluid again  .
so i started this kit :biggrin: which wheels should i use ?


----------



## Waco

3

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

#3 and send me #1 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Waco+Nov 18 2008, 09:24 PM~12197595-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-youcantfademe_@Nov 18 2008, 09:32 PM~12197668
> *#3 and send me #1 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: if i do 3 i need the tires from #1 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

3 looks GOOD Pancho!


----------



## Diamond502

2 or 3....


----------



## CHR1S619

3


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YEA #3 HANDS DOWN !


----------



## josh 78

Looks Really cool Pancho........ :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

3


----------



## MKD904

#3, but make sure you life the front slightly higher or level with the back.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 19 2008, 06:51 AM~12199473
> *#3, but make sure you life the front slightly higher or level with the back.
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

thanks fellas #3 it is :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

got the front lifted and body cleared got to do the interior dont know what color yet :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels

looks nice pancho!


----------



## pancho1969

got the toyota done :biggrin: not bad for a 5 day build :uh: :biggrin: 


















hno: hno: my future builder :biggrin: 


















started this yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ALOT OF REAL NICE BUILD'S PANCHO. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## CHR1S619

THE TRUCK LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee

DAMN PANCHO! YOU PUTTIN IN SOME SERIOUS WORK HUH! NICE WORK MAN CLEEAANNN BUILDS LIKE ALWAYS. Im always ready to see some PANCHO UPDATES I be like 


* DDDAAAAYYYYUUUUMMMMMM!!!!!!!!* 








:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: thanks fellas 

:biggrin: 
got the toyota done :biggrin: not bad for a 5 day build :uh: :biggrin: 


















hno: hno: my future builder :biggrin: 


















started this yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

SWEET very nice pancho




> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 22 2008, 10:59 AM~12228834
> *^^^  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thanks fellas
> 
> :biggrin:
> got the toyota done  :biggrin:  not bad for a 5 day build  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  my future builder  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started this yesterday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pancho1969

thanks grim

heres an outside pick of the truck











ALSO GOT THE HONDA DONE :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

BOTH LOOK REAL NICE!!!

like the truck a lot


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

very nice pancho!! looks like your son is eyeing it :0 LOL


----------



## STREETRACEKING

x2


----------



## grimreaper69

those are awesome bro, love that hilux



> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 22 2008, 05:27 PM~12230873
> *thanks grim
> 
> heres an outside pick of the truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO GOT THE HONDA DONE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

got another vert caddy done :biggrin: this ones for a customer.


----------



## MARINATE

:0 WHAT BOOT DID YOU USE PANCHO?


----------



## lowridermodels

tight ass builds as always bro!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

nice builds !!! i like umm all


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 28 2008, 03:49 PM~12283259
> *:0 WHAT BOOT DID YOU USE PANCHO?
> *


for the boot i used a 59 impala boot just had to trim down and widen


----------



## [email protected]

lookin good homie


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah, builds look damn good!


----------



## customcoupe68

i like those wheels on the Honda Fam!! where u get them?? Yota looks good too homie! u make that a 4 door or did it come 4 door? if that Bed Dumps it would be killa!


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THe COMPS  

THE WHEELS ON THE HONDA ARE FROM a LEXUS KIT WITH THE TIRES FROM THE HONDA KIT .THE TRUCK IS A 4 DOOR KIT :biggrin:


----------



## twiztedplasticz

nice builds like the caddy vert :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Sick as always Pancho....


----------



## STREETRACEKING

x2


----------



## imfamous56

tight rides homie!


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: THANKS FELLAS


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
some badass rides pancho


----------



## pancho1969

thanks still down  

heres my 58 for the m.c.b.a 58 build off :biggrin: . this my second time trying poseable suspension hope it works out :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

do i sence a working suspension? :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

^^^ :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 30 2008, 04:30 PM~12296306
> *thanks still down
> 
> heres my 58 for the m.c.b.a 58 build off  :biggrin: . this my second time trying poseable suspension hope it works out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: reading is our friend right!

i got cought up on that one hahaha


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ALL THEM RIDE'S ARE LOOKING GOOD PANCHO. :0 YOU TOOK YOUR GAME TO THAT NEXT LEVEL CARNAL.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 30 2008, 07:30 PM~12296306
> *thanks still down
> 
> heres my 58 for the m.c.b.a 58 build off  :biggrin: . this my second time trying poseable suspension hope it works out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got that shit panch, i have no doubt you could pull off this one, top your 
LDC M.O.M.


----------



## lowridermodels

CLEAN ONCE AGAIN,I WANT TO TRY TO WORK ON POSABLE SUSPENSION 1 OF THESE YEARS!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the complaments fellas helps to keep me bulding :biggrin:


----------



## tatman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks tatman :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

:wave:


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

heres a little update on the 58 :biggrin: 


got some painting done 

























dont know if i should leave the wheels might change them :dunno:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

nice work like always Pancho!!! that color is beautiful on the 58!!!


----------



## [email protected]

that collor looks good bro................... and keep them spokes the same color  

shits lookin tight


----------



## MKD904

Looking good Pancho...


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 4 2008, 09:01 PM~12341006
> *Looking good Pancho...
> *


X2


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas  


:biggrin: 


> heres a little update on the 58 :biggrin:
> got some painting done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know if i should leave the wheels might change them :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

leave them homie they look good


----------



## eastside1989

Nice lookin Model ...


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS  

LITTLE UPDATE
:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

real nice ... top left needs a lil werk tho :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 5 2008, 11:26 PM~12350622
> *THANKS FELLAS
> 
> LITTLE UPDATE
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 SICK PANCHO............


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 6 2008, 01:26 AM~12350622
> *THANKS FELLAS
> 
> LITTLE UPDATE
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i like that ...................... nice and simple


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 thats one badass 58!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas hope to get the rest of the paint done to day  



> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 5 2008, 09:27 PM~12350637
> *real nice ... top left needs a lil werk tho  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: tape took the paint  off. i think im gona do some pen work to try and cover up


----------



## shadow247

damn that suscks I just resprayed my 55 bel air, gotta wait till it drys to tape it up .Thats the worst part [email protected]#$&in waiting


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 5 2008, 11:26 PM~12350622
> *THANKS FELLAS
> 
> LITTLE UPDATE
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice touch, Panch.. looks Elegant


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Dec 6 2008, 11:38 AM~12352873-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks fellas hope to get the rest of the paint done to day
> :angry:  tape took the paint   off. i think im gona do some pen work to try and cover up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like a good idea.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-shadow247_@Dec 6 2008, 11:52 AM~12352952
> *damn that suscks I just resprayed my 55 bel air, gotta wait till it drys to tape it up .Thats the worst part [email protected]#$&in waiting
> *



WERD


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

lol cool i have 3 of them i havent touched yet


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas  


:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

I'am likin this model more and more ..nice job....I want to build one some day.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 6 2008, 06:26 AM~12350622
> *THANKS FELLAS
> 
> LITTLE UPDATE
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS SUPER TIGHT SO SMOOTH AND SIMPLE.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks josh and eastside1989 :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 8 2008, 02:33 PM~12369882
> *I'am likin this model more and more ..nice job....I want to build one some day.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## MKD904

Paint work is looking really good....


----------



## pancho1969

thanks mkd and STREETRACEKING
:biggrin: 
























[/quote]


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 5 2008, 10:26 PM~12350622
> *THANKS FELLAS
> 
> LITTLE UPDATE
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

i was never a big fan of the 3 prong knock offs, but they look smooth on your shit bro!

58 is lookin clean


----------



## kykustoms

i like that 58 but whats with the putty on the floor?


----------



## pancho1969

thanks 408nut and [email protected] :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 9 2008, 08:34 AM~12378197
> *i like that 58 but whats with the putty on the floor?
> *


i started this last year for the year long build off was gona go radical with it so i seperated the frame from the belly :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

heres somthing differemt for me waitin for some foil to come to finish the 58 so i started this 1940 ford :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

dam that 58 is lookin fukin sweet i never thought of those floor side panal speakers dammm


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 14 2008, 11:02 PM~12430632
> *heres somthing differemt for me waitin for some foil to come to finish the 58 so i started this 1940 ford  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 15 2008, 12:00 AM~12430609
> *thanks 408nut and [email protected]  :biggrin:
> i started this last year for the year long build off was gona go radical with it so i seperated the frame from the belly  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats lookin killer bro..................... never thought about cuttin the frame from the floor pan  looks good


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKS GOOD. LIKE THE FRAME BEING SEPARATE. :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

nice 40 pancho!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 14 2008, 10:25 PM~12431610
> *nice 40 pancho!
> *


x2


----------



## pancho1969

thanks mark and chris


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

is that the amt kit or the new revell


----------



## pancho1969

^^its this amt kit


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 14 2008, 09:02 PM~12430632
> *heres somthing differemt for me waitin for some foil to come to finish the 58 so i started this 1940 ford  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Dec 14 2008, 09:07 PM~12430693
> *dam that 58 is lookin fukin sweet i never thought of those floor side panal speakers dammm
> *


me 2 dam


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin: 

what you guys think running boards or no running boards?


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :0 RUNNING BOARDS  DAMN THAT IS BADASS HOMIE. VERY NICE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 17 2008, 12:34 PM~12455987
> *:0  :0  RUNNING BOARDS   DAMN THAT IS BADASS HOMIE. VERY NICE!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 17 2008, 04:03 PM~12456193
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## Smallz

Go with the running boards Pancho. Without it looks like something is missing.


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 17 2008, 01:24 PM~12456770
> *Go with the running boards Pancho. Without it looks like something is missing.
> *


x2


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas i will stick with the running boards


----------



## PINK86REGAL

damn pancho!! always killin it. i like the speaker pods on the 58!!! :0


----------



## ElRafa

Sick ass work Pancho as usual


----------



## customcoupe68

lookin nice bro....i say either or! that NON STEP idea came out nice...but if i were to choose, id say WITH!


----------



## kykustoms

i would use the running boards but make em fit closer and mold em into the body


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas for the comps.

got my 58 done last night lost one of the vent things that go on the skirts


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 17 2008, 06:43 PM~12457475
> *thanks fellas i will stick with the running boards
> *


Thank God.....Right move Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Nice Job....Very nice...keep it up... :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks eastside 

did some work on the 40 :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn

FINALLY , i can wait to see this one go through its proses .
oh and great job on the 58,killer ride.


----------



## lowridermodels

40 lookin phat on them wheels!


----------



## josh 78

PANCHO 58 LOOKS AMAZING REALLY NICE CAR THATS AN GREAT OLDSHOLL STYLE.......KEEP IT UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 21 2008, 03:48 PM~12491120
> *thanks fellas for the comps.
> 
> got my 58 done last night lost one of the vent things that go on the skirts
> 
> *


PM me your address, I'll send you another one.


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the comps fellas . and thanks bigpoppa but i found it last night :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 22 2008, 10:24 AM~12497828
> *thanks for the comps fellas . and thanks bigpoppa but i found it last night  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## eastside1989

For your future builds...


----------



## pancho1969

thanks easiside :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

I have a question,i seen your elco with the cadi front end.Do i have to use the cadi doors too?and is there fitting any problems that i will have along way?


----------



## PINK86REGAL

pancho badass work as USUAL!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2008, 07:51 PM~12510019
> *pancho badass work as USUAL!
> *





:yes:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks pink and dropped :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 87regal_n_cali_@Dec 23 2008, 03:47 PM~12509983
> *I have a question,i seen your elco with the cadi front end.Do i have to use the cadi doors too?and is there fitting any problems that i will have along way?
> *


the caddi doors no . you will have to narrow the caddi grill and front bumper to fit . and you'll have to rescribe the door lines on the caddi chrome and trim that go on the side.


----------



## 87regal_n_cali

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 23 2008, 11:59 PM~12513438
> * thanks pink and dropped :biggrin: the caddi doors no . you will have to narrow the caddi grill and front bumper to fit . and you'll have to rescribe the door lines on the caddi chrome and trim that go on the side. *


 ok thanks


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: finally got my computer fixedalmost 3 weeks seems like forever :uh: . been off and on on my cell but it sucks  

anyway heres a 57 i got done :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 likin that!!!!!looks great homie!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks cndyblue :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Daaamn....that '57 is VERY nice man.Clean build homie.


----------



## lowridermodels

sweet 57 pancharelli


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

57 IS CLEAN PANCHO !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

nice 57


----------



## 8-Ball

nice 57 pancho what u use for the inserts?


----------



## pancho1969

the seat inserts ? are just painted .

thanks for the comps fellas :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 9 2009, 09:46 AM~12652148
> *sweet 57 pancharelli
> *



:yes: X-57


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jan 9 2009, 09:38 PM~12658397
> *:yes: X-57
> *


X-58......... :0


----------



## pancho1969

thanks biggs and luxman 

heres a quick curbside im workin on


----------



## [email protected]

now thats mean! nice work so far pancho


----------



## lowridermodels

SICK AS ALWAYS PANCHO!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks db and mark  

got the truck done yesterday.was gona do some fiberglass work on the interior but wanted to go with the limo tint look :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

thats fly as fawk bro!


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS CRAZY BRO...SHOP TRUCK!


----------



## lonnie

lookin killer bro that 57 is tight


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Im diggin the truck....BUT that '57 is the shit!!!


----------



## lowridermodels

GOOD JOB ON THE TRUCK


----------



## sweetdreamer

truck looks good i like the flat paint


----------



## chris mineer

that 57 is clean :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

nice work bro. keep it up :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

nice work pancho, sik rides


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 13 2009, 09:00 AM~12690295
> *nice work pancho, sik rides
> *


x2


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy: thanks for the comps fellas :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

a couple update pics


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 2 2009, 05:19 PM~12885687
> *a couple update pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm that looks sexy as fuck!! Sick builds bro!


----------



## MKD904

WOW....lookin real good....


----------



## MC562

:0 :0


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 badass work


----------



## lowridermodels

Lookin good again pancho!


----------



## cruzinlow

rides are lookin all good bro ,nice paint work you got going on :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin clean


----------



## josh 78

NICE PANCHO


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas . heres a couple more pics :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

WoW! that looks smooth


----------



## menotyou

Bad ass


----------



## chris mineer

verry nice


----------



## MKD904

WOW, this ride is looking sick....keep the pixs comin...


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the good feed back fellas  

and big thanks to ray for the decals still have to blend them in :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

damn it pancho :angry: that was my next project :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: looks sik bro, nice work. you comeing to the NNL?


----------



## rodriguezmodels

:0 :0 :worship: 64 is looking real clean cant wait to see it done.


----------



## lowridermodels

That is sick pancho! That's the replica to the real 1:1 that was at the stockton show?that car was amazing!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 408models+Feb 6 2009, 08:32 AM~12924543-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn it pancho :angry: that was my next project :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: looks sik bro, nice work. you comeing to the NNL?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridermodels_@Feb 6 2009, 08:41 AM~12924635
> *That is sick pancho! That's the replica to the real 1:1 that was at the stockton show?that car was amazing!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya bro,. nice work and badass paint job homie..gotta love them replica cars..lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS CRUZIN  

WELL GOT CHERRY 64 JUST ABOUT DONE TODAY JUST GOT TO ADD 2 MORE HYDRO PUMPS BUT HAD TO ORDER MORE :angry: . ENJOY THE PICKS :biggrin: 


CHERRY 64


----------



## MTX686

amazeing!


----------



## STREETRACEKING

dam that 64 is hot!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

:0 :0 :0 ::thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful as always homie...


----------



## pancho1969

> THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> WELL GOT CHERRY 64 JUST ABOUT DONE TODAY JUST GOT TO ADD 2 MORE HYDRO PUMPS BUT HAD TO ORDER MORE :angry: . ENJOY THE PICKS :biggrin:
> CHERRY 64


----------



## DJ-ROY

GREAT work Homie


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 13 2008, 12:10 PM~12145587
> *thanks chris and regalistic
> 
> well sense all my pics got deleted i thought id post them again  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is any of them elcos for sell?


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS DJ-ROY



> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Feb 20 2009, 06:21 PM~13063820
> *is any of them elcos for sell?
> *


 :biggrin: ONLY GOT THE ORANGE ONE , BUT MONEY TALKS :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

CHERRY 64 IS HOT PANCHO :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 20 2009, 10:30 PM~13064406
> *CHERRY 64 IS HOT PANCHO :0
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2009, 10:18 PM~13065300
> *x2
> *


X-3.................. :0


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2009, 10:21 PM~13065324
> *X-3.................. :0
> *


x 4 LOOKS GOOD PANCHO


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Feb 20 2009, 07:30 PM~13064406-->
> 
> 
> 
> CHERRY 64 IS HOT PANCHO :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Minidreams [email protected] 20 2009, 09:18 PM~13065300
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 20 2009, 09:21 PM~13065324
> *X-3.................. :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ElRafa_@Feb 20 2009, 09:30 PM~13065388
> *x 4 LOOKS GOOD PANCHO
> *


THANKS FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> WELL GOT CHERRY 64 JUST ABOUT DONE TODAY JUST GOT TO ADD 2 MORE HYDRO PUMPS BUT HAD TO ORDER MORE :angry: . ENJOY THE PICKS :biggrin:
> CHERRY 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job Pancho, ride looks hot as hell! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr Biggs

That 64 is clean as fuck Pancho. :0


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah bro, love that Cherry '64, excellent work as usual!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 21 2009, 04:30 AM~13064406
> *CHERRY 64 IS HOT PANCHO :0
> *


 :0 great work :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 21 2009, 03:12 AM~13066458
> *Hell yeah bro, love that Cherry '64, excellent work as usual!
> *



x-2


----------



## Siim123

DAMN, I love this one!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the good feedback fellas :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:angry: damn it pancho


looks good bro, nice work :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 21 2009, 10:55 AM~13068833
> *:angry: damn it pancho
> looks good bro, nice work :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

heres my current project, 59 impala .


















if anybody got an extra windshield i need one asap


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

that shine is sick ! nice preal work !


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 28 2009, 01:47 PM~13138712
> *heres my current project, 59 impala .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anybody got an extra windshield i need one asap
> *


Another fine creation! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Man, you got tha _GOODS_ up in here!! I'm lovin' your buildstyle!!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the good feed back :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

That 64 and 59 impala is off the hook


----------



## josh 78

59 LOOKS DAMM GOOD


----------



## Models IV Life

I GOT AN EXTRA WINDSHIELD!!! PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks evil c and josh :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 28 2009, 04:17 PM~13139832
> *I GOT AN EXTRA WINDSHIELD!!! PM ME :biggrin:
> *


 :0 pm sent


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i also have one homie in case the one with MIVL doesnt work out


----------



## OneLowBull

> THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> WELL GOT CHERRY 64 JUST ABOUT DONE TODAY JUST GOT TO ADD 2 MORE HYDRO PUMPS BUT HAD TO ORDER MORE :angry: . ENJOY THE PICKS :biggrin:
> CHERRY 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damm thats clean
Click to expand...


----------



## pancho1969

thanks onelow  

got the 59 just about done today just need to wait for a windshield to come in to finish it :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 love all your builds Pancho :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so you did find one? or if not just PM me ur addy


----------



## raystrey

box should be there tomorrow homie

hope everything gets there intact hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 

tks again


----------



## pancho1969

^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 2 2009, 02:54 PM~13155161
> *thanks onelow
> 
> got the 59 just about done today just need to wait for a windshield to come in to finish it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE JOB BRO


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 2 2009, 11:57 PM~13155798
> *:0 NICE JOB BRO
> *



X-2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

WINDSHEILD SENT HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks josh and mc562 :biggrin: 

and thanks models iv life for the windshield :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

got me anotherone done 62 impala  was gona go lowrod with it but when i painted the body the flake made go lo lo :biggrin: . so after 3 days this is what i came up with :cheesy:. will post up outside pics tomarrow.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 5 2009, 10:09 PM~13197089
> *got me anotherone done 62 impala    was gona go lowrod with it but when i painted the body the flake made go lo lo  :biggrin: . so after 3 days this is what i came up with  :cheesy:. will post up outside pics tomarrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

TIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 5 2009, 11:09 PM~13197089
> *got me anotherone done 62 impala    was gona go lowrod with it but when i painted the body the flake made go lo lo  :biggrin: . so after 3 days this is what i came up with  :cheesy:. will post up outside pics tomarrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick duece homie!! lots of great looking builds up in here lately!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Looking good Pancho. That 62 came out clean... :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 6 2009, 01:09 AM~13197089
> *got me anotherone done 62 impala    was gona go lowrod with it but when i painted the body the flake made go lo lo  :biggrin: . so after 3 days this is what i came up with  :cheesy:. will post up outside pics tomarrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 clean work bro


----------



## MKD904

Hey Mini, I mean Pancho....you building like a kit a week...sometimes 2 a week....They all look great....keep um coming...always love to see your work.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*DON'T LISTEN MKD PANCHO HE'S JUST JEALOUS OF US NON PICKY BUILDERS WHO BUILD FAST AND CLEAN ! :biggrin: *


LOL ! THIS 62 DROP IS CLEAN ! AND THE PATTERN WORK BLENDS REAL NICE ON THIS ONE ! ITS THERE BUT ITS NOT OVER TAKING AND THAT GIVES IT THE CLASSIC LOOK WITH THE SHOW INTENT ! LOOKS BAD ASS ! 

KEEP BUILDING THEM SOME OF US HAVE TO CARRY OUR BROTHERS THAT JUST CAN'T KNOCK UM OUT ! LOL ! 

MKD ITS ALL JOKES BROTHERS ! YOU KNOW HOW IT IS WE ARE ALL DIFFENRT TYPES OF BUILDERS ! PANCHO AND I BUILD THEM TO BUILD THEM ! YOU AND BIGGS AND A FEW OTHER MEMBERS BUILD THEM TO BE SHOW STOPPERS ! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the complaments fellas helps to keep me building  



> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 6 2009, 06:54 AM~13199515
> *Hey Mini, I mean Pancho....you building like a kit a week...sometimes 2 a week....They all look great....keep um coming...always love to see your work.
> *


thanks mkd :biggrin:. i seem to get more motivated to build when a show or build off is coming up :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2009, 07:37 AM~13199807
> *DON'T  LISTEN  MKD  PANCHO  HE'S  JUST  JEALOUS  OF  US  NON  PICKY  BUILDERS  WHO  BUILD  FAST    AND  CLEAN  ! :biggrin:
> LOL !  THIS  62  DROP  IS  CLEAN  !  AND  THE  PATTERN  WORK  BLENDS  REAL  NICE  ON THIS  ONE  !  ITS  THERE  BUT  ITS  NOT  OVER  TAKING  AND  THAT  GIVES  IT THE  CLASSIC  LOOK  WITH  THE  SHOW INTENT  ! LOOKS  BAD  ASS  !
> 
> KEEP  BUILDING  THEM  SOME  OF  US  HAVE TO  CARRY  OUR  BROTHERS  THAT  JUST  CAN'T  KNOCK  UM OUT !  LOL !
> 
> MKD  ITS  ALL  JOKES  BROTHERS  !  YOU  KNOW  HOW  IT  IS  WE  ARE  ALL  DIFFENRT  TYPES OF  BUILDERS  !  PANCHO  AND  I  BUILD  THEM TO  BUILD THEM  !  YOU  AND  BIGGS AND  A FEW  OTHER  MEMBERS  BUILD  THEM  TO  BE  SHOW  STOPPERS ! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2009, 08:37 AM~13199807
> *DON'T  LISTEN  MKD  PANCHO  HE'S  JUST  JEALOUS  OF  US  NON  PICKY  BUILDERS  WHO  BUILD  FAST    AND  CLEAN  ! :biggrin:
> LOL !  THIS  62  DROP  IS  CLEAN  !  AND  THE  PATTERN  WORK  BLENDS  REAL  NICE  ON THIS  ONE  !  ITS  THERE  BUT  ITS  NOT  OVER  TAKING  AND  THAT  GIVES  IT THE  CLASSIC  LOOK  WITH  THE  SHOW INTENT  ! LOOKS  BAD  ASS  !
> 
> KEEP  BUILDING  THEM  SOME  OF  US  HAVE TO  CARRY  OUR  BROTHERS  THAT  JUST  CAN'T  KNOCK  UM OUT !  LOL !
> 
> MKD  ITS  ALL  JOKES  BROTHERS  !  YOU  KNOW  HOW  IT  IS  WE  ARE  ALL  DIFFENRT  TYPES OF  BUILDERS  !  PANCHO  AND  I  BUILD  THEM TO  BUILD THEM  !  YOU  AND  BIGGS AND  A FEW  OTHER  MEMBERS  BUILD  THEM  TO  BE  SHOW  STOPPERS ! :biggrin:
> *


I want to push um out faster...just never happens....Keep um coming though Pancho...as I said already, I always look forward to your post coming up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 6 2009, 10:52 AM~13199929
> *I want to push um out faster...just never happens....Keep um coming though Pancho...as I said already, I always look forward to your post coming up.
> *


BELIVE ME BROTHER LAST YEAR AND THIS YEAR HAVE BEEN HARD FOR ME ASWELL WHEN IT COMES TO PUSHING THE BUILDS OUT LIKE THE PAST ! BUT YOUR END RESULTS AS 90% FLAWLESS AND THATS CAUSE OF THE TIME YOU PUT IN THEM TO GET THEM THAT WAY ! 

PLUS I WOULD LIKE TO SAY TO PANCHO IS THAT REALLY NICE TO SEE YOU BUILDING SOME CLEAN AS LO LOW'S ! YOU WERE KILLIN IT ON THEM DONKS BRO AND NOW YOUR KILLIN IT ON THE LO LOW'S JUST AS GREAT ! KEEP IT BUILDING BRO !


----------



## gseeds

> got me anotherone done 62 impala  was gona go lowrod with it but when i painted the body the flake made go lo lo :biggrin: . so after 3 days this is what i came up with :cheesy:. will post up outside pics tomarrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very clean and nice build,almost looks real. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i bet you could get it to look real if u set it outside in the right place, kinda like biggs does...looks really good, im not just sayin that cause i love deuces,,, everythings evenly balanced here!


----------



## jevries

And another clean ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 6 2009, 12:46 PM~13200480
> *And another clean ride!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 ..Nice paint too.... :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the complaments fellas  and mini i feel a donk build coming up :biggrin: .

heres some outside pics of the 59 and 62 :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks 93  


here's one more i got done last week just built it curbside kinda lost intrest in it  
anyways here's my 1940 ford :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

GREAT WORK PANCHO.......CLEAN BUILDS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

sik work bro,


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THAT FORD IS NICE ! I LIKE THE TAIL LIGHT WORK !


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2009, 04:35 PM~13203574
> *THAT  FORD  IS  NICE  !  I  LIKE THE  TAIL LIGHT  WORK !
> *


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Ponco them some kool builds, but that mutha freakin' '59 nice is just so cleean!


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPLAMENTS FEELAS  . HERES MY NEW BUILD 1972 IMPALA (DONK) :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKIN AT THE FRIST PIC BROTHER I WAS GOING TO SAY THE REAR WHEELS LOOK BEST TILL I GOT TO THE LAST PIC WHERE TIY HAVE THE RIM AND BACKING COLOR MATCHED ON THOSE SPINNERS ! THATS A BAD ASS LOOK ! 

ARE YOU GOING TO LIFT HIGH OR KEEP IT AT A MIDIUM WITH THE REAR TUCKED A LITTLE ?


----------



## rollindeep408

> THANKS FOR THE COMPLAMENTS FEELAS  . HERES MY NEW BUILD 1972 IMPALA (DONK) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> looks good bro :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

KEEP IT TUCKED! :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

FUCKIN CLEAN ASS PAINTJOB!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Yeah thats Clean


----------



## EVIL C

Darn it pancho do you read mines .I got the same rims for my 71 impala and was going to painted them too .





















Nice cars though :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the comps. fellas 



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 27 2009, 11:54 PM~13414086
> *LOOKIN  AT THE  FRIST  PIC  BROTHER  I  WAS  GOING  TO  SAY  THE  REAR  WHEELS LOOK  BEST    TILL  I  GOT  TO  THE  LAST PIC  WHERE  TIY  HAVE  THE  RIM AND  BACKING  COLOR  MATCHED  ON  THOSE SPINNERS  !    THATS  A  BAD  ASS  LOOK  !
> 
> ARE  YOU  GOING  TO  LIFT  HIGH  OR  KEEP  IT  AT  A  MIDIUM  WITH THE  REAR TUCKED  A  LITTLE ?
> *


mini im gona left the rear a little and leave the front were its at . no high rider with this one.


----------



## [email protected]

ride looks sick bro


----------



## Tonioseven

You're killin' 'em bro!!


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 28 2009, 02:21 PM~13417633
> *You're killin' 'em bro!!
> *


X2


----------



## darkside customs

THAT LOOKS REALLY GOOD BRO!!


----------



## Smallz

Lookin' real good Pancho. Keep building the donks homie...fuck em'...lol :0 :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

thanjs for the comps. fellas :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 30 2009, 07:57 PM~13438357
> *Lookin' real good Pancho. Keep building the donks homie...fuck em'...lol  :0  :0  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: got the 72 done today :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

nice work bro, that system is bangin  :cheesy:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 1 2009, 03:56 PM~13456752
> *:biggrin:  got the 72 done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good as always homie. the boom box is tight.


----------



## Smallz

That's what im talkin about Pancho!!! That shit is clean. Good job homie.

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SICK8T4

:0 That ride is CLEAN!!! Nice work homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 1 2009, 02:56 PM~13456752
> *:biggrin:  got the 72 done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thanks for the comps. fellas :biggrin: for got one more pic :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn. That's sick as hell!!! I love everybit of it!!!


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 1 2009, 07:56 PM~13457935
> *Damn. That's sick as hell!!! I love everybit of it!!!
> *


 X 2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 1 2009, 05:56 PM~13456752
> *:biggrin:  got the 72 done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like shit Pancho ! send it to me to enjoy ! I mean rebuild ! :biggrin: 






APRIL FOOLS ! That shit looks really good ! Love the sub enclosure ! And correct me if your wrong but the tires are real rubber and no that polyester plastic ! Are they Taymia or Aroshima !


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS  



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2009, 05:37 PM~13458359
> *Looks  like  shit  Pancho !  send  it  to  me  to  enjoy  !  I mean  rebuild ! :biggrin:
> 
> APRIL FOOLS  !  That  shit  looks  really  good  !  Love the  sub enclosure !  And  correct  me  if your  wrong  but  the  tires  are  real  rubber  and  no  that  polyester  plastic  !  Are they  Taymia or  Aroshima !
> *


LOL THANKS MINI THE TIRES ARE FROM THE AROSHIMA LUXY KIT :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 1 2009, 08:52 PM~13458551
> *THANKS FELLAS
> LOL THANKS MINI THE TIRES ARE FROM THE AROSHIMA LUXY KIT  :biggrin:
> *


they look 100% then the tires from the die cast ! The whole car is a nice save Bro ! I would say if you would change anything the ass needs to be just a little higher ! But hands down 1 of most like donks built in scale yet ! Not to high , not to off cord on color combo ! Just a real nice package all in 1 !


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2009, 05:56 PM~13458608
> *they  look  100%  then  the  tires  from  the  die cast  !  The  whole  car  is  a  nice  save  Bro !  I  would  say  if  you  would  change  anything  the  ass  needs  to  be  just  a  little  higher  !  But hands down 1  of  most  like  donks  built  in  scale  yet !  Not  to  high , not to  off cord  on  color  combo !  Just  a  real  nice  package  all  in  1  !
> *


THANKS MINI :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

GOT BORED THE OTHER DAY AND FELT LIKE PAINTING SO I GOT OUT A JUNK BODY AND THIS IS WHAT A CAME UP WITH  



































AND THIS IS MY NEXT PROJECT 67 IMPALA  . STARTED BUILDING THIS LIKE 5 YEARS AGO AND LOST INTREST IN IT SO I FINALLY DECIDED TO BRING IT OUT AND FINISH IT :biggrin: .


----------



## Bos82

Well I have never been bored enough to do that good of a job. :biggrin: . That paint job looks sick homie and can wait to see the 67 too man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sick work homie :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 7 2009, 11:04 PM~13513619
> *GOT BORED THE OTHER DAY AND FELT LIKE PAINTING SO I GOT OUT A JUNK BODY AND THIS IS WHAT A CAME UP WITH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THIS IS MY NEXT PROJECT 67 IMPALA   . STARTED BUILDING THIS LIKE 5 YEARS AGO AND LOST INTREST IN IT SO I FINALLY DECIDED TO BRING IT OUT AND FINISH IT  :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick bro now you gota finish that chevelle :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 13 2008, 01:13 PM~12145622
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS  



> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 7 2009, 10:40 PM~13514607
> *sick bro now you gota finish that chevelle :biggrin:
> *


I WANT TO FINISH IT BUT I GOT TO FIND ALL THE PARTS FOR IT NOW :uh: 


SO I GOT SOME PAINT WORK DONE TODAY ON THE 67 :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

THATS JUST BAD ASS BRO!!


----------



## lowridermodels

FUCKIN AMAZING AS ALWAYS PANCHO...YOU GOT SOME SICK ASS RIDES! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels




----------



## Siim123

:0 :0 :0 :0

FUCK, THIS IS VERY GOOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

X2 on that :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

SICK ASS PAINTJOB HOMIE !


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 9 2009, 09:10 PM~13534911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 9 2009, 11:10 PM~13534911
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS
> I WANT TO FINISH IT BUT I GOT TO FIND ALL THE PARTS FOR IT NOW :uh:
> SO I GOT SOME PAINT WORK DONE TODAY ON THE 67  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK ASS WORK PANCHO  ALWAYS DIGGED YOUR STYLE


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2009, 09:43 PM~13543719
> *SICK ASS WORK PANCHO  ALWAYS DIGGED YOUR STYLE
> *


X2 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 10 2009, 01:10 AM~13534911
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS
> I WANT TO FINISH IT BUT I GOT TO FIND ALL THE PARTS FOR IT NOW :uh:
> SO I GOT SOME PAINT WORK DONE TODAY ON THE 67  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this ride is sick pancho :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 11 2009, 06:26 PM~13546163
> *this ride is sick pancho :biggrin:
> *


X-2


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the good feed back fellas :biggrin: 

got some more paint work done on the 67 :cheesy: but not really feeling it  . still got to add some more so will see how it turns out.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 11 2009, 03:47 PM~13547678
> *thanks for the good feed back fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> got some more paint work done on the 67  :cheesy: but not really feeling it   . still got to add some more so will see how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


send it my way :biggrin: i got a clean 67 body if you plan on stripping that


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

IT COULD USE A LITTLE MORE, BUT ITS LOOKING SWEET.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

THATS A FUCKIN SICK PAINT JOB BRO..... WTF :0 :uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 10 2009, 06:43 PM~13543719
> *SICK ASS WORK PANCHO  ALWAYS DIGGED YOUR STYLE
> *


x-3


----------



## Siim123

DAMN, I LOVE IT :0 :0


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 11 2009, 02:47 PM~13547678
> *thanks for the good feed back fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> got some more paint work done on the 67  :cheesy: but not really feeling it   . still got to add some more so will see how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS I WILL POST UP SOME MORE PICS TOMARROW :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 11 2009, 02:47 PM~13547678
> *thanks for the good feed back fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> got some more paint work done on the 67  :cheesy: but not really feeling it   . still got to add some more so will see how it turns out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EXCELLENT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I like the different flavor and it flows nice!


----------



## 408models

sik work bro.


----------



## a408nutforyou

daaaaaaaaaamn thats the color i been lookin for too :thumbsup: looks sick bro


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 7 2009, 10:04 PM~13513619
> *GOT BORED THE OTHER DAY AND FELT LIKE PAINTING SO I GOT OUT A JUNK BODY AND THIS IS WHAT A CAME UP WITH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THIS IS MY NEXT PROJECT 67 IMPALA   . STARTED BUILDING THIS LIKE 5 YEARS AGO AND LOST INTREST IN IT SO I FINALLY DECIDED TO BRING IT OUT AND FINISH IT  :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:   Damn i need to get my ass back in to airbrushing...


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 9 2009, 10:10 PM~13534911
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS
> I WANT TO FINISH IT BUT I GOT TO FIND ALL THE PARTS FOR IT NOW :uh:
> SO I GOT SOME PAINT WORK DONE TODAY ON THE 67  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SON OF A BITCH!!! airbrushing graphix comes natural to u bro...... :worship:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the good feed back fellas :biggrin: 


got some more patterns and clear on the 67 . when i started painting 
this i was trying to get a "doc" (painter from so. cal) type of paint job on it  .


----------



## 408models

:wow: damn it bro, i guess i gotta step up my airbrush game  and learn from you


----------



## Siim123

HOLY CRAP :wow: :wow: :0
Thats insane paintjob homie!! :thumbsup:

This paintjob actually reminded me Doc from "Sunday Driver" before I noticed that you actually tried to paint like him :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 14 2009, 11:33 AM~13572937
> *thanks for the good feed back fellas  :biggrin:
> got some more patterns and clear on the 67 . when i started painting
> this i was trying to get a "doc" (painter from so. cal) type of paint job on it   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

YEAH! THAT LOOKS BAD!


----------



## darkside customs

That looks bad as hell!!!!


----------



## EVIL C

That looks bad ass


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the comps. fellas :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

DAYUMMNN PANCHO THATS SICK! I NEED YOU TO PAINT ME A CAR!


----------



## AJ128

NICE PAINT JOB BRO.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 14 2009, 01:33 PM~13572937
> *thanks for the good feed back fellas  :biggrin:
> got some more patterns and clear on the 67 . when i started painting
> this i was trying to get a "doc" (painter from so. cal) type of paint job on it   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick as hell bro!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 14 2009, 12:46 PM~13573083
> *:wow:  damn it bro, i guess i gotta step up my airbrush game  and learn from you
> *



x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yo Pancho ! The 67 is sick ! Nice to see you moving forward on your builds brother ! Getting better and better with every project !


----------



## customcoupe68

you hurtin em with the 67 panch..keep it up


----------



## ElRafa

Sick paint work as usual Pancho


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

did you find them brushes yet?let me know i can go grab u a pack.PM me bro


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for all the comps. fellas   

aint been doin much buildin lately just feel like painting so i startedcthis monte :biggrin: 
body is painted red but the pics look pink


----------



## a408nutforyou

those brushes were mailed out bro.u should get them tomarrow or tuesday


----------



## Smallz

Looks good Pancho. U workin' that airbrush huh...lol


----------



## Pokey

Holy crap, those are some NICE paint jobs!


----------



## BiggDeee

Shit looks tight Pancho! You dont happen to have a caddy painted do you??? lol jk


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 14 2009, 11:33 AM~13572937
> *thanks for the good feed back fellas  :biggrin:
> got some more patterns and clear on the 67 . when i started painting
> this i was trying to get a "doc" (painter from so. cal) type of paint job on it   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Poncho, that paint job is lookn' badass. I like to see a paint job with technical thought put into it. :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE GOOD FEED BACK :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou+Apr 26 2009, 07:01 PM~13697108-->
> 
> 
> 
> those brushes were mailed out bro.u should get them tomarrow or tuesday
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 07:06 PM~13697164
> *Looks good Pancho. U workin' that airbrush huh...lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BiggDeee_@Apr 26 2009, 07:52 PM~13697779
> *Shit looks tight Pancho! You dont happen to have a caddy painted do you??? lol jk
> *


 :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## HFDesigns

Hey Very cool old school designs 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 14 2009, 01:33 PM~13572937
> *thanks for the good feed back fellas  :biggrin:
> got some more patterns and clear on the 67 . when i started painting
> this i was trying to get a "doc" (painter from so. cal) type of paint job on it   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great looking build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 14 2009, 11:33 AM~13572937
> *thanks for the good feed back fellas  :biggrin:
> got some more patterns and clear on the 67 . when i started painting
> this i was trying to get a "doc" (painter from so. cal) type of paint job on it   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm freakin'jalous of that paintjob!! Looks briljant! Totally dig the style.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2009, 07:15 PM~13696534
> *thanks for all the comps. fellas
> 
> aint been doin much buildin lately just feel like painting so i startedcthis monte  :biggrin:
> body is painted red but the pics look pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE HOMIE :0


----------



## Siim123

X2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DEUCES76

nice paint jobs pancho keep up the great work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 14 2009, 01:33 PM~13572937
> *thanks for the good feed back fellas  :biggrin:
> got some more patterns and clear on the 67 . when i started painting
> this i was trying to get a "doc" (painter from so. cal) type of paint job on it   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie that's bad as fffffff!! :nono:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR ALL THE GOOD FEEDBACK FELLAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

THATS SOME NICE PAINT WORK YOU GOT THERE.


----------



## DEUCES76

paintjob lookin sick pancho keep it up


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS  .

GOT SOME WORK ON THE MONTE DONE :cheesy: 
DONT KNOW IF I SHOULD LEAVE IT LOCKED UP OR ASS DOWN :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:0 badass


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 30 2009, 07:00 PM~13746718
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS   .
> 
> GOT SOME WORK ON THE MONTE DONE  :cheesy:
> DONT KNOW IF I SHOULD LEAVE IT LOCKED UP OR ASS DOWN  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Leave it just like that!!!  You puttin' in some serious work!!!


----------



## a408nutforyou

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Smallz

Looks good Pancho. You should leave the ass locked up high and the front a little lower. Just my 2 cents. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

ass in the grass home boi :biggrin: 




looks real good pancho


----------



## modelsbyroni

MONTE IS SWEET. ASS DOWN.


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the good feed back fellas  . i should get the monte done tommarow :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 30 2009, 04:00 PM~13746718
> *GOT SOME WORK ON THE MONTE DONE  :cheesy:
> DONT KNOW IF I SHOULD LEAVE IT LOCKED UP OR ASS DOWN  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 30 2009, 06:00 PM~13746718
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS   .
> 
> GOT SOME WORK ON THE MONTE DONE  :cheesy:
> DONT KNOW IF I SHOULD LEAVE IT LOCKED UP OR ASS DOWN  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 this is the shit pancho looks good ass down too


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 30 2009, 07:24 PM~13748250
> *ass in the grass home boi :biggrin:
> looks real good pancho
> *


X2!!! :0


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin: 

got the monte done today :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe

great job! love the paint on that one


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 1 2009, 08:46 PM~13760035
> *thanks fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> got the monte done today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :0 SICK PANCHO....


----------



## SOLO1

THATS NICE.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

badass monte bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 1 2009, 10:09 PM~13760256
> *badass monte bro :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## Smallz

Real nice Pancho.


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 1 2009, 07:27 PM~13760428
> *Real nice Pancho.
> *


YUPP YUPP! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 1 2009, 08:46 PM~13760035
> *thanks fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> got the monte done today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




damnnnnnnnnnn poncho that is sick homie


----------



## DJ-ROY

Love the pattern and details on that ride


----------



## COAST2COAST

that monte looks good brother !


----------



## jevries

Another clean build!!


----------



## a408nutforyou

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice Monte :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 2 2009, 08:37 AM~13762965
> *Another clean build!!
> *


----------



## rookiefromcali

damn pancho , them paint jobs are lookin killer , good work ...........


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the good words fellas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 2 2009, 07:19 AM~13763120
> *niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice Monte  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS AJ  


HERE'S MY NEXT PROJECT 1950 CHEVY TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0 DAMN LOOKING GOOD PANCHO


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 8 2009, 09:20 PM~13832603
> *THANKS AJ
> HERE'S MY NEXT PROJECT 1950 CHEVY TRUCK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love this paint job . your really getting down homie :thumbsup: uffin: ......


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 9 2009, 12:22 AM~13832635
> *i love this paint job . your really getting down homie  :thumbsup:  uffin: ......
> *


X2 hella nice paint :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

WOW! ANOTHER SWEET RIDE PANCHARELLI! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

cant wait to see that bitch in some clear  looks good bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 8 2009, 06:20 PM~13832603
> *THANKS AJ
> HERE'S MY NEXT PROJECT 1950 CHEVY TRUCK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fukkin sick ass shit homie :0 :0 :0 :0 i need an airbrush badly....


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 9 2009, 06:20 AM~13832603
> *THANKS AJ
> HERE'S MY NEXT PROJECT 1950 CHEVY TRUCK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 Holy shit, thats some tight paintwork :0 :0


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 9 2009, 08:26 AM~13834180
> *:0  :0 Holy shit, thats some tight paintwork :0  :0
> *


X-2


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 8 2009, 09:20 PM~13832603
> *THANKS AJ
> HERE'S MY NEXT PROJECT 1950 CHEVY TRUCK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ive said it be4, pancho is one of the sickest builders here! i like how u did the botton cut on the door and molded the rest. looks badass like evrything else u do


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 8 2009, 11:20 PM~13832603
> *THANKS AJ
> HERE'S MY NEXT PROJECT 1950 CHEVY TRUCK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, I need some medicine for the _sickness_!!   That truck is gonna be unstoppable!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 9 2009, 12:20 AM~13832603
> *THANKS AJ
> HERE'S MY NEXT PROJECT 1950 CHEVY TRUCK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick idea with the door cut up like that Pancho... Good sh!t bro.


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the comps. fellas :biggrin: . i dont know whats goin on with my camera pics look like crap :angry: . cant realy tell but i lowered the roof a liitle


----------



## lonnie

looks awsome bro :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 9 2009, 08:48 AM~13836047
> *looks awsome bro :thumbsup:
> *


X100! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> THANKS AJ
> HERE'S MY NEXT PROJECT 1950 CHEVY TRUCK :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> pancho that bitch is fuckin gangster same color i was gona do mine :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 9 2009, 09:45 AM~13836022
> *thanks for the comps. fellas  :biggrin: . i dont know whats goin on with my camera pics look like crap  :angry:  . cant realy tell but i lowered the roof a liitle
> *











THATS SICK Pancho!!! :worship: :worship: I change my mind I wanna grow up to be like you!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 9 2009, 10:23 PM~13841041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS SICK Pancho!!! :worship:  :worship: I change my mind I wanna grow up to be like you!!
> *


haha thanks for the comps. fellas :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 9 2009, 11:23 PM~13841041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS SICK Pancho!!! :worship:  :worship: I change my mind I wanna grow up to be like you!!
> *






Bitch!!!!!!! just like you BigDeee...... :uh:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 9 2009, 09:45 AM~13836022
> *thanks for the comps. fellas  :biggrin: . i dont know whats goin on with my camera pics look like crap  :angry:  . cant realy tell but i lowered the roof a liitle
> *


looks sick bro.u can tell u dropped the roof a bit i think its jus cuz it has no window posts so it takes away the look of it been chopped. :thumbsup: so have you tried striping yet bro?i been waitn.i know u will pick it up quick :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 8 2009, 11:20 PM~13832603
> *THANKS AJ
> HERE'S MY NEXT PROJECT 1950 CHEVY TRUCK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh yeah! Can't wait to see that! Its tight already! Keep us posted.


----------



## pancho1969

thanks Trendsetta 68




> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 11 2009, 09:14 PM~13859019
> *looks sick bro.u can tell u dropped the roof a bit i think its jus cuz it has no window posts so it takes away the look of it been chopped. :thumbsup:  so have you tried striping yet bro?i been waitn.i know u will pick it up quick :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: just a little hope i can pick it up


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 8 2009, 09:20 PM~13832603
> *THANKS AJ
> HERE'S MY NEXT PROJECT 1950 CHEVY TRUCK  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@May 12 2009, 05:29 PM~13867722
> *looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks caddionly :biggrin: 


:biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 12 2009, 10:28 PM~13870271
> *thanks caddionly  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice rich color!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

fukn sweet! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

chrome undies or alclad? :0


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas  



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 14 2009, 03:56 PM~13888808
> *chrome undies or alclad? :0
> *



bmf  :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 13 2009, 12:28 AM~13870271
> *thanks caddionly  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pancho1969

thanks tonio  

got a little more done on the truck 
dont know much about these engines but this it what i came up with :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice detailed Homie :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 16 2009, 03:44 PM~13906283
> *thanks tonio
> 
> got a little more done on the truck
> dont know much about these engines but this it what i came up with  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

You got me wantin' to do a purple project now!!!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 16 2009, 09:53 PM~13906332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X-2


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 16 2009, 02:44 PM~13906283
> *thanks tonio
> 
> got a little more done on the truck
> dont know much about these engines but this it what i came up with  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lonnie

friggen sick bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 16 2009, 08:02 PM~13907351
> *friggen sick bro
> *






X-2

killer work so far bro


----------



## calaveras73

damm very nice detail :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS. FELLAS THEY KEEP ME BUILDING  


GOT THE TRUCK DONE TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2009, 02:00 PM~13936968
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS. FELLAS THEY KEEP ME BUILDING
> GOT THE TRUCK DONE TODAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2009, 03:00 PM~13936968
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS. FELLAS THEY KEEP ME BUILDING
> GOT THE TRUCK DONE TODAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship:  :wow: shiiiiit! not that any ppl can fuk with u dawg. bitch is 2 serious!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2009, 05:00 PM~13936968
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS. FELLAS THEY KEEP ME BUILDING
> GOT THE TRUCK DONE TODAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p160/PANCHO1969/FINISHED%
> [/b][/quote]
> Ooh wee...that bootch is clean!!! :cool:*


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2009, 03:00 PM~13936968
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS. FELLAS THEY KEEP ME BUILDING
> GOT THE TRUCK DONE TODAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass homie nice color n the detail is smokin  

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 19 2009, 09:18 PM~13940686
> *bad ass homie nice color n the detail is smokin
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## darkside customs

That truck turned out bad ass. I like that color.


----------



## josh 78

:0 :0 TRUCK IS SOOOOO NICE GREAT JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123




----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: badass & CLEAN!!!


----------



## eastside1989

Very nice Build Homie.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for all ther good feed back fellas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@May 20 2009, 03:42 AM~13943908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x10


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2009, 03:00 PM~13936968
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS. FELLAS THEY KEEP ME BUILDING
> GOT THE TRUCK DONE TODAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a pancho , :biggrin: the detail on the frame and engine compartment are fuckin awesome homie . 
a dog , did you rechrome the bumper and bumper gard ? is it allcad ? its way cleaner than mine :biggrin: homes .


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS MC AND BLUE 



> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@May 20 2009, 09:02 AM~13946385
> *a pancho ,  :biggrin: the detail on the frame and engine compartment are fuckin awesome homie .
> a dog , did you rechrome the bumper and bumper gard ? is it allcad ? its way cleaner than mine  :biggrin: homes .
> *



THE FRONT BUMPER IS FROM A DIECAST MODEL I HAD :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

verry nice


----------



## a408nutforyou

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2009, 05:00 PM~13936968
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS. FELLAS THEY KEEP ME BUILDING
> GOT THE TRUCK DONE TODAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2009, 03:00 PM~13936968
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS. FELLAS THEY KEEP ME BUILDING
> GOT THE TRUCK DONE TODAY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orale!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas got to wait for the impala build off to start my next project :cheesy:


----------



## lonnie

what color is that purple :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Thats just sick Pancho!!!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the comps. fellas  



> _Originally posted by lonnie_@May 21 2009, 04:07 PM~13962140
> *what color is that purple :biggrin:
> *


the color is pavo purple with two coats of candy purple over that  

heres my current for the impala build off :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 2 2009, 07:38 PM~14076612
> *thanks for the comps. fellas
> 
> the color is pavo purple with two coats of candy purple over that
> 
> heres my current for the impala build off  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  












hno: 















:wow:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 3 2009, 04:38 AM~14076612
> *thanks for the comps. fellas
> 
> the color is pavo purple with two coats of candy purple over that
> 
> heres my current for the impala build off  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:   hno: hno: :wow: :wow: 
DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice patterns on that Imp uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels

PANCHO YOU PUTTIN IT DOWN REAL BIG NOW...AWESOME WORK BRO!


----------



## Smallz

Sick Pancho! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 2 2009, 09:38 PM~14076612
> *thanks for the comps. fellas
> 
> the color is pavo purple with two coats of candy purple over that
> 
> heres my current for the impala build off  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAAAAINE!! CAN'T BEAT THAT :thumbsup: NOT EVEN WITH A STICK :twak: 

NICE AND CLEAN WORK


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: thanks for the comps. fellas


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jun 3 2009, 06:50 PM~14082722
> *Sick Pancho! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks josh  

got some progress pics of my 61 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn thats bad ass!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 17 2009, 09:32 PM~14223466
> *Damn thats bad ass!!!
> *


 :yes: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Smallz

Looking good Pancho. Im liking ur style of painting nowadays. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 17 2009, 07:38 PM~14223538
> *:yes:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: why the :tears: :tears: ?


----------



## cordova 432

thats a nice ilike that whammy pump


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 17 2009, 10:16 PM~14224049
> *thanks fellas  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  why the  :tears:  :tears: ?
> *


just looks SO DAMN GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks cordova



> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 17 2009, 08:26 PM~14224172
> *just looks SO DAMN GOOD  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

that 61 is just plain sick!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 17 2009, 11:10 PM~14225482
> *that 61 is just plain sick!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


no shit x2


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 17 2009, 05:57 PM~14221590
> *thanks josh
> 
> got some progress pics of my 61  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass n clean build bro


----------



## hoodstar

DAM HOMIE U GOT SOME MADD SKILLZ !!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the good feed back fellas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Jun 18 2009, 08:04 PM~14233897
> *DAM HOMIE U GOT SOME MADD SKILLZ !!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## rollindeep408

> thanks josh
> 
> got some progress pics of my 61  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> always amazing pancho :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> thanks josh
> 
> got some progress pics of my 61  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> always amazing pancho :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawg that is sssssssick!!!!! It looks so mean!
Click to expand...


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin: i should get it done this weekend


----------



## Siim123

Damn! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

sick ass detail on that sick 1  


killer work bro


----------



## eastside1989

Great Detail Bro....Nice Build....


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: thanks guys 


:cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

Damn nice fab work man!!


----------



## RaiderPride

61 looking sick Pancho


----------



## 8-Ball

lookin good pancho. i always like ur trunk setups i want to learn how to do boxes like that.


----------



## jevries

Turned out really, really beatifull!!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the comps. fellas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

That looks really nice bro!


----------



## rollindeep408

> :biggrin: thanks guys
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> :0 damnit pancho you are my hero :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

that 61 is sweet bro!


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy: thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

I love your trunk set-ups. They are always different and so smooth. I can't sand em that good! I'm glad you can. Your paint always flows nice too, in and out. It looks great!


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Jun 30 2009, 04:31 PM~14343622
> *I love your trunk set-ups. They are always different and so smooth. I can't sand em that good! I'm glad you can. Your paint always flows nice too, in and out. It looks great!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Kirby+Jun 30 2009, 03:31 PM~14343622-->
> 
> 
> 
> I love your trunk set-ups. They are always different and so smooth. I can't sand em that good! I'm glad you can. Your paint always flows nice too, in and out. It looks great!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sdkid_@Jun 30 2009, 05:06 PM~14344612
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


thanks guys just keep on building and take your time .

got the 61 done for the build off :cheesy: 


*SICKONE*


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 3 2009, 11:46 AM~14372215
> *thanks guys just keep on building and take your time .
> 
> got the 61 done for the build off  :cheesy:
> SICKONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DIS BE IZ FIRE!!!!! MAN... U KILLIN DAT!!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

IT LOOK REAL!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

PANCHO THIS BUILD RIGHT HERE HAS TO BE THE CLEANEST 1 YOU HAVE TODATE ! HANDS DOWN MY MOST LIKED BUILD OF YOURS ~ EVERYTHING IS CLEAN VERY DETAILED BROTHER AND BY FAR THE SICKEST 61 I HAVE SEEN IN SCALE ! 

I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO MENTION THAT YOU HAVE BECAME A GREAT BUILDER OVER THE LAST FEW YEARS AND THIS PAST YEAR EVERY BUILD YOU HAVE GOTTEN INTO JUST GETS BETTER AND BETTER ! FROM YOU CRAZY ASS DONKY IDEAS TO THE OFF THE WALL ELCO CADDIES , YOU ARE 1 BAD ASS SCALE BUILDER AND I ENJOYED WATCHING YOUR GROWTH HERE ON LAY IT LOW BROTHER ! 


KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO CAUSE I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHATS NEXT !


----------



## gseeds

super clean build, love the paint !!! best 61 ive seen, nice job ! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps. fellas



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 3 2009, 11:36 AM~14373045
> *PANCHO   THIS  BUILD  RIGHT   HERE   HAS  TO  BE  THE  CLEANEST   1   YOU   HAVE   TODATE !   HANDS  DOWN   MY   MOST  LIKED  BUILD  OF  YOURS  ~   EVERYTHING   IS   CLEAN  VERY   DETAILED BROTHER  AND  BY  FAR   THE  SICKEST   61  I  HAVE  SEEN   IN  SCALE  !
> 
> I  WOULD  ALSO  LIKE  TO  MENTION  THAT   YOU  HAVE  BECAME  A  GREAT  BUILDER  OVER  THE  LAST  FEW  YEARS   AND THIS  PAST   YEAR   EVERY BUILD  YOU  HAVE  GOTTEN INTO  JUST   GETS   BETTER  AND  BETTER !   FROM   YOU  CRAZY  ASS  DONKY  IDEAS   TO  THE  OFF  THE  WALL  ELCO CADDIES  ,  YOU ARE  1  BAD  ASS  SCALE  BUILDER  AND  I  ENJOYED  WATCHING  YOUR  GROWTH   HERE  ON  LAY  IT  LOW   BROTHER !
> KEEP   DOING  WHAT  YOU   DO    CAUSE  I  CAN'T  WAIT  TO  SEE  WHATS  NEXT !
> *



Thanks mini I feel I have bin getting better with every build also. I wana thank top builders like you, biggs, armando everyone that posts how to's and progrees pics on their builds. I know I left out some top builders on here out but I get insperation and motivation from everybody. :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

dang 6 pages back  :uh: :biggrin: 


got a couple builds goin on :cheesy: 

59 elco



















72 impala


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 28 2009, 10:14 PM~14611867
> *dang 6 pages back    :uh:  :biggrin:
> got a couple builds goin on  :cheesy:
> 
> 59 elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice projects Pancho. Can't wait to see what ur gonna do with that 72. hno:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 28 2009, 10:14 PM~14611867
> *dang 6 pages back    :uh:  :biggrin:
> got a couple builds goin on  :cheesy:
> 
> 59 elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE Pancho!! your builds are always top notch. That elco looks like its gonna be sick BUT THAT 72 is GONNA BE A MONSTER I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT !!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 29 2009, 12:19 AM~14611959
> *NICE Pancho!! your builds are always top notch. That elco looks like its gonna be sick BUT THAT 72 is GONNA BE A MONSTER I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT !!
> *


X2!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 28 2009, 11:14 PM~14611867
> *dang 6 pages back    :uh:  :biggrin:
> got a couple builds goin on  :cheesy:
> 
> 59 elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you know im not really into donks at all but pancho makes em clean


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 29 2009, 01:18 AM~14611937
> *Nice projects Pancho. Can't wait to see what ur gonna do with that 72. hno:
> *






X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jul 28 2009, 10:18 PM~14611937
> *Nice projects Pancho. Can't wait to see what ur gonna do with that 72. hno:
> *


yeah bro x3


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jul 29 2009, 12:19 AM~14611959
> *NICE Pancho!! your builds are always top notch. That elco looks like its gonna be sick BUT THAT 72 is GONNA BE A MONSTER I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT !!
> *


_*X-72!!!*_ You always comin' with some top-dawg sh!t!!! I loves it!!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the comps fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 3 2009, 12:36 PM~14373045
> *PANCHO  THIS  BUILD  RIGHT  HERE  HAS  TO  BE  THE  CLEANEST  1  YOU  HAVE  TODATE !  HANDS  DOWN  MY  MOST  LIKED  BUILD  OF  YOURS  ~  EVERYTHING  IS  CLEAN  VERY  DETAILED BROTHER  AND  BY  FAR  THE  SICKEST  61  I  HAVE  SEEN  IN  SCALE  !
> 
> I  WOULD  ALSO  LIKE  TO  MENTION  THAT  YOU  HAVE  BECAME  A  GREAT  BUILDER  OVER  THE  LAST  FEW  YEARS  AND THIS  PAST  YEAR  EVERY BUILD  YOU  HAVE  GOTTEN INTO  JUST  GETS  BETTER  AND  BETTER !  FROM  YOU  CRAZY  ASS  DONKY  IDEAS  TO  THE  OFF  THE  WALL  ELCO CADDIES  ,  YOU ARE  1  BAD  ASS  SCALE  BUILDER  AND  I  ENJOYED  WATCHING  YOUR  GROWTH  HERE  ON  LAY  IT  LOW  BROTHER !
> KEEP  DOING  WHAT  YOU  DO    CAUSE  I  CAN'T  WAIT  TO  SEE  WHATS  NEXT !
> *


I second that. Always very nice and clean builds.  

And thanks for the mention bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 29 2009, 11:12 PM~14624236
> *I second that. Always very nice and clean builds.
> 
> And thanks for the mention bro. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks biggs :biggrin: 


heres a lil update on the 72. i just can not find the motivation to build  :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

ride is lookin clean pancho keep up the great work


----------



## tunzafun

damn homie 72 is clean. whered u get thos wheels?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 29 2009, 04:24 PM~14921677
> *thanks biggs :biggrin:
> heres a lil update on the 72. i just can not find the motivation to build    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*X2 ON THAT BRO*  

lookin good though


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 29 2009, 05:24 PM~14921677
> *thanks biggs :biggrin:
> heres a lil update on the 72. i just can not find the motivation to build    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Build looks great...I wish motivation was the issue....I can't find the time to build.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 30 2009, 01:23 PM~14926924
> *X2 ON THAT BRO
> 
> lookin good though
> *




aww shit not you too pancho seems like that all of us then thats crazy

looks nice so far keep going carnal


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPS FELLAS :biggrin:.


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 3 2009, 12:58 PM~14373196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super clean build, love the paint !!! best 61 ive seen, nice job ! :biggrin:
> *


X-2 BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## darkside customs

X 3


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks joe and darkside


----------



## Hydrohype

lookin once agian at your shit...How many times can you hear and read the word.D-----A----A----A---M... just the cylinders alone that you put in the truck, not to mention the 61, has got me completly fucked up!
the double whammy in the truck.with dumps and hard line's...did you have to go
there? dammm could you ease up just a little? did you make the viser on the
truck.... so many cars need them viser's you know! once i bring out my 61 I have a 58 that has to be built and get noticed...but I am really haveing a problem trying to visualize that car without a sun-viser...food for thought all you bulders out there.


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS MARKIE THE VISOR COMES WITH THE KIT.



> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 29 2009, 04:52 PM~14921848
> *damn homie 72 is clean. whered u get thos wheels?
> *


TUNZAFUN I GOT THE WHEELS AT collectablediecast.com


----------



## pancho1969

lil update


----------



## cruzinlow

*clean brotha clean....* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

Looks good Pancho. Makes me wanna build another Donk. :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

That does look clean bro.


----------



## undercoverimpala

rides are looking really nice pancho.


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the comps guys. heres another lil update :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 29 2009, 10:56 PM~15224824
> *thanks for the comps guys. heres another lil update :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn that looks good pancho


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 30 2009, 12:44 AM~15225562
> *damn that looks good pancho
> *


X2 , youve got PM also PANCHO


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 29 2009, 06:56 PM~15224824
> *thanks for the comps guys. heres another lil update :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 29 2009, 08:56 PM~15224824
> *thanks for the comps guys. heres another lil update :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 damn nice!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 30 2009, 12:56 AM~15224824
> *thanks for the comps guys. heres another lil update :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I LIKE THAT SUB BOX FOOL ! CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS BUILD WRAP UP !


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the good feed back y'all :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

Nice paint work!


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## DEUCES76

just sick as hell pancho


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 4 2009, 10:17 PM~15268757
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn nice paint!! :0


----------



## cruzinlow

that elco is hella sick bro ..freakin nice ass work..i love that shit.. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 4 2009, 11:17 PM~15268757
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ohh damn :0 :0 pancho on a roll


----------



## Siim123

DAAAAAAMN!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0     :0 :0


----------



## eastside1989

Nice work.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great paint work and your Details are Super...


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas trying to get back in the building mode



> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 5
> 2009, 12:39 AM~15269477
> *ohh damn :0  :0  pancho on a roll
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

all i got to say is DDDDDAAAYYYYYUUUUUMMMMNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks mark  

got the donk done :biggrin: 


































in this last pic my son saw me taking pics and wanted to join in haha


----------



## undercoverimpala

Nice build brother i like the box in the trunk!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BODINE

> thanks mark
> 
> got the donk done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in this last pic my son saw me taking pics and wanted to join in haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> 
> need this on new page :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904

Awesome job as always....


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 12 2009, 11:03 PM~15337549
> *Awesome job as always....
> *


X2


----------



## Smallz

Another nice 1 Pancho. Keep 
up the good work homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 12 2009, 08:45 PM~15337980
> *Another nice 1 Pancho. Keep
> up the good work homie.
> *


X2


----------



## raystrey

> in this last pic my son saw me taking pics and wanted to join in haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> need this on new page :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN he builds better than his dad! WAAAYYYYY CLEANER :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Oct 13 2009, 08:44 AM~15341419
> *DAMN he builds better than his dad! WAAAYYYYY CLEANER  :biggrin:
> *


Haha thanks ray hope he gets into building when he gets a lil older.

And thanks to everyone else for the comps. :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

o wow :thumbsup: sick as always bro


----------



## kykustoms

looks good i like the paint and the color matched wheels


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 13 2009, 04:02 PM~15344974
> *o wow  :thumbsup:  sick as always bro
> *



x2 :yes:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 14 2009, 05:15 PM~15356645
> *THANKS FELLAS  :biggrin:
> *


WE ARE READY TO SEE WHATS NEW ! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKS GOOD. LOVE THE ENGINE DETAIL.  :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

like those builds!!! what happened to the 59 elco?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 14 2009, 04:15 PM~15356645
> *THANKS FELLAS  :biggrin:
> *



whats next pancho i know you got something i got a glasshouse in the works for an INDIVIDUAL :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS  . UP NEXT IM DOING THE BLUE ELCO I GOTING AND GONA START A REGAL :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 16 2009, 07:17 PM~15382791
> *like those builds!!! what happened to the 59 elco?
> *


LOST INTREST IN THE ELCO ILL GET BACK TO IT THO


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 18 2009, 04:10 PM~15394156
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS   . UP NEXT IM DOING THE BLUE ELCO I GOTING AND GONA START A REGAL  :biggrin:
> LOST INTREST IN THE ELCO ILL GET BACK TO IT THO
> *


oh. can't wait to see what kind of ideas you are going to throw in it.


----------



## darkside customs

That Donk came out really clean bro!! Great work!


----------



## cruzinlow

fuck ya brotha that is one clean ass ride..


----------



## DEUCES76

TTT


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE GOOD FEED BACK FELLAS :biggrin: 


HERES SOME PICS OF THE ELCO :cheesy:


----------



## SOLO1

Nice combo :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

REAL NICE ELCADDIO !


----------



## customcoupe68

panch!!! lookin killa!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 21 2009, 10:00 PM~15427916
> *THANKS FOR THE GOOD FEED BACK FELLAS  :biggrin:
> HERES SOME PICS OF THE ELCO  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






thats sick! :0


----------



## cruzinlow

fuck ya bro that cadd-elco is lookin hella crazy ... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76

elco is lookin sick pancho keep up the great work


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin: finally getting motivated to build again


----------



## LowandBeyond

Thats badass!


----------



## COAST2COAST

BADASS WORK ON THE ELCO ! ALWAYS GOOD SHIT COMIN OUTTA HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

Elco is clean Pancho. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 21 2009, 10:00 PM~15427916
> *THANKS FOR THE GOOD FEED BACK FELLAS  :biggrin:
> HERES SOME PICS OF THE ELCO  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 THIS IS SIK PANCHO!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS FINISHED!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks guys  

had to do a wheel swap on an old buld of mine :biggrin: 


















heres a regal im gona be starting on :cheesy: 











and heres my son trying to do some building :cheesy:


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya bro that belair looks a hell of alot better now that its on wires... :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Oct 22 2009, 10:04 PM~15440302
> *hellz ya bro that belair looks a hell of alot better now that its on wires... :biggrin:
> *


X2
That Elco is going to be sik as well.


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FELLAS  

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Those elcos are soooooooo sick homie!!!

Nice wheel swap also on the gold 55.


----------



## DEUCES76

elco looks sick pancho killer work as always


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 12 2009, 11:12 PM~15652778
> *THANKS FELLAS
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 damn that EL CADCO looks sick as fuck  great work pancho


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 21 2009, 07:00 PM~15427916
> *THANKS FOR THE GOOD FEED BACK FELLAS  :biggrin:
> HERES SOME PICS OF THE ELCO  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks really good!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 13 2009, 09:12 AM~15652778
> *THANKS FELLAS
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK...


----------



## COAST2COAST

SICK WORK HOMIE!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Jul 3 2009, 10:46 AM~14372215-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys just keep on building and take your time .
> 
> got the 61 done for the build off  :cheesy:
> *SICKONE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Oct 21 2009, 07:00 PM~15427916
> *THANKS FOR THE GOOD FEED BACK FELLAS  :biggrin:
> HERES SOME PICS OF THE ELCO  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn these two came out SICK :cheesy:


----------



## dodgerblue62

a homie , that 61' and that elco are fricken top notch work :thumbsup: , you are always throwing down great builds ...........


----------



## chris mineer

that caddy elco & 61 are clean..


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas for the good feed back  im gona try to get the elco done this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 13 2009, 11:01 AM~15655287
> *Thanks fellas for the good feed back  im gona try to get the elco done this weekend :biggrin:
> *



ive always pictured an elco lac but never thaught id b done :biggrin: now they needto make a real one 

i drew a sketch of one but with a 93 big body style panels front end and tail lights ELCO LAC


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 13 2009, 10:09 AM~15655356
> *ive always pictured an elco lac but never thaught id b done  :biggrin:  now they needto make a real one
> 
> i drew a sketch of one but with a 93 big body style panels front end and tail lights ELCO LAC
> *


thanks danny this is my third elco caddi ive done :cheesy:


----------



## CHR1S619

BADASS!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Nov 13 2009, 01:11 PM~15655973
> *BADASS!!
> *


X2


----------



## cruzinlow

fuck ya bro..str-8 sickness ..thats all i can say.. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Damn! :0 :0 I agree with other people, sick work here!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 14 2009, 05:08 AM~15662275
> *Damn! :0 :0  I agree with other people, sick work here!
> *




X 1000000000 !!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thaks siim and trendsetta :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ALL 3 ELCOS ARE BAD ASS !


----------



## pancho1969

got the caddimino finally done :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76

that elco is sick pancho excellent work


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 19 2009, 03:45 PM~15715573
> *that elco is sick pancho excellent work
> *


X2 SWEEEEEEET!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 19 2009, 09:38 PM~15715507
> *got the caddimino finally done  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Amazing work man...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 19 2009, 02:38 PM~15715507
> *got the caddimino finally done  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OMG !

Homie that is SICK !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 19 2009, 03:38 PM~15715507
> *got the caddimino finally done  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






this right here is some serious fawkin work! this is probly the cleanest elco ive seen!


bad ass work bro!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for all the great feed back fellas :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

THAT UNDER CARAGE IS SICK ON THAT ELCO! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

PANCHO this caddilco is sick brother , really really nice !


----------



## jevries

*T.I.G.H.T!!!*


----------



## mistabuggs

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 20 2009, 01:35 AM~15723700
> *T.I.G.H.T!!!
> *



HELL :yes: !!!!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 20 2009, 10:12 AM~15724025
> *HELL :yes: !!!!
> *


X2! :yes:


----------



## dodgerblue62

A PANCHO , AS MUCH AS I LOVE BOMBS , I LOVE EL CAMINOS A LITTLE MORE , [MAYBE CAUSE I DRIVE ONE ,LOL] . THIS CADIMINO IS VERY TIGHT WORK . KEEP BUILDING HOMIE , YOU GOT SKILLS , BIG TIME , :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .......


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 19 2009, 04:45 PM~15716202
> *OMG !
> 
> Homie that is SICK !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X4 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## danny chawps

> got the caddimino finally done :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sickness!!! Always top notch work.


----------



## LOUMARPMP1

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Damn!


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE COMPS GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Sick ass work bro!!


----------



## BiggDeee

I LIKE ALLOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pancho1969

^^^ :rofl: 

got the regal donk im doin in primer so gona start up a quick build mustang  

been wanting to build a mustang or cougar 90's style with candy paint and some vogue's . got this stang kit for $3 unopened :cheesy: last weekend.


----------



## jimbo

that elco is INCREDIBLE... Where'd you get the Vogues for the Stang???


----------



## pancho1969

i got the vogues from the 53 lowrider kit





> got the regal donk im doin in primer so gona start up a quick build mustang
> 
> been wanting to build a mustang or cougar 90's style with candy paint and some vogue's . got this stang kit for $3 unopened :cheesy: last weekend.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> i got the vogues from the 53 lowrider kit
> 
> 
> 
> got the regal donk im doin in primer so gona start up a quick build mustang
> 
> been wanting to build a mustang or cougar 90's style with candy paint and some vogue's . got this stang kit for $3 unopened :cheesy: last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my eyes on this one...
Click to expand...


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 13 2008, 11:10 AM~12145587
> *thanks chris and regalistic
> 
> well sense all my pics got deleted i thought id post them again  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE BUILDS ARE SICK AS HELL MAN :thumbsup: KEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## montemanls

> THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> WELL GOT CHERRY 64 JUST ABOUT DONE TODAY JUST GOT TO ADD 2 MORE HYDRO PUMPS BUT HAD TO ORDER MORE :angry: . ENJOY THE PICKS :biggrin:
> CHERRY 64
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

hey pancho keep up the great work brother  keep buildn those rides


----------



## spikekid999

forgot the booty kit on cherry 64 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2009, 05:02 PM~15863041
> *forgot the booty kit on cherry 64 :biggrin:
> *


Yea he added a lot of stuff after I built the model  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> i got the vogues from the 53 lowrider kit
> 
> 
> 
> got the regal donk im doin in primer so gona start up a quick build mustang
> 
> been wanting to build a mustang or cougar 90's style with candy paint and some vogue's . got this stang kit for $3 unopened :cheesy: last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good lookin' on tha' tip!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 3 2009, 07:10 PM~15863123
> *Yea he added a lot of stuff after I built the model   :biggrin:
> *


also dosent look good anyway with the bumper kit


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 3 2009, 12:04 PM~15859247
> *
> *


Nice build!!


----------



## DEUCES76

BIG CONGRATS TO PANCHO HE WON BEST OF SHOW AT THE STOCKTON SHOW WITH CHERRY 64 AND WON 2 OTHER AWARDS ONCE AGAIN CONGRATS HOMIE WELL DESERVED


----------



## jimbo

GOOD SHIT!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

congrats homie!


----------



## ANTDOGG

seen your work in person at the swap meet today  bad ass material homeboy


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

WELL DESERVED PANCHO!!!!! CONGRATS BROTHER!!!!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 6 2009, 10:24 PM~15892941
> *WELL DESERVED PANCHO!!!!! CONGRATS BROTHER!!!!!!!
> *



X-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

congrats bro :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for all the complaments fellas  

Got a lil work on the regal. I need the exhaust tip that comes in the revell honda civic kit let me no if any body has it . Also these pics are from my cell let me now if they look good  .









http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p160/
PANCHO1969/2009-12-21151239_Stockton_Californi.jpg


----------



## LowandBeyond

Very nice bro!! Love that detail. :0


----------



## dodgerblue62

I GOT YOU PANCHO ON THAT EXAUST TIP. PM ME YOUR ADDY AND I WILL SEND IT OUT TOMMORROW.

OOPS. MY SON ROOKIEFROMCALI HAS ONE. PM HIM.


----------



## darkside customs

Regal is lookin good bro!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys and blue I'll pm ur son


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 21 2009, 07:40 PM~16050794
> *Thanks for all the complaments fellas
> 
> Got a lil work on the regal.  I need the exhaust tip that comes in the revell honda civic kit let me no if any body has it . Also these pics are from my cell let me now if they look good  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is sweet bro! got a great stance and awesome engine detail :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Regal lookin' SAVAGE dogg...


----------



## Smallz

Looking good Pancho!!! We share the same sense of style.  What color though? :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks tunz and jimbo



> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Dec 21 2009, 07:24 PM~16052320
> *Looking good Pancho!!! We share the same sense of style.  What color though? :biggrin:
> *


  I'm gona paint it something close to a brandywine color


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i like how ya think bro :biggrin:

me and a homie were talkin, and would you hop into a 74 caprice buildoff?? itd be very elite :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 21 2009, 09:00 PM~16052656
> *i like how ya think bro :biggrin:
> 
> me and a homie were talkin, and would you hop into a 74 caprice buildoff?? itd be very elite :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 21 2009, 10:04 PM~16052703
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 21 2009, 09:00 PM~16052656
> *i like how ya think bro :biggrin:
> 
> me and a homie were talkin, and would you hop into a 74 caprice buildoff?? itd be very elite :biggrin:
> *


Who all?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

most anyone with balls to properly build a 74 against others who are proper buildoffs, and alone getting a 74 is hard enough


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 21 2009, 09:13 PM~16052814
> *most anyone with balls to properly build a 74 against others who are proper buildoffs, and alone getting a 74 is hard enough
> *


when does this start?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nah nah bro, its an ideah


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and i dont have me another 74 yet lol, so it cant start till then lol


----------



## pancho1969

Sure I would get in a 74 buildoff I don't have one either but i have no problem cutting one up if I can find me one  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: thats the spirit!


----------



## pancho1969

got some paint on the regal. The paint looks orange but its red and the wheels will have chrome dishes.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 30 2009, 06:04 PM~16137299
> *got some paint on the regal. The paint looks orange but its red and the wheels will have chrome dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 REAL nice!!


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 30 2009, 06:04 PM~16137299
> *got some paint on the regal. The paint looks orange but its red and the wheels will have chrome dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys glad somebody likes it  :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 30 2009, 09:04 PM~16137299
> *got some paint on the regal. The paint looks orange but its red and the wheels will have chrome dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats sick brother,

how you gettin the paint off them dishes?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2009, 08:11 PM~16138654
> *thats sick brother,
> 
> how you gettin the paint off them dishes?
> *


i dont know if he does what i do but believe it or not i used silly putty to mask wheels


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 30 2009, 06:04 PM~16137299
> *got some paint on the regal. The paint looks orange but its red and the wheels will have chrome dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color


----------



## pancho1969

Never thought of silly putty but I just tape them they still have tape on them :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 30 2009, 08:16 PM~16138718
> *Never thought of silly putty but I just tape them they still have tape on them :biggrin:
> *


thats how i made these


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 30 2009, 11:13 PM~16138683
> *i dont know if he does what i do but believe it or not i used silly putty to mask wheels
> *





thats funny, i have heard of usein silly puddy too, but on shit like under the hood, and on bumpers an shit like that, i never thought about usein it on wheels!


good ideah  thanks bro



and the shit looks tight pancho


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks jeff


----------



## jimbo

OOOOOOHHHH...... Lookin' SICK PANCHO! uffin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2009, 08:24 PM~16138819
> *thats funny, i have heard of usein silly puddy too, but on shit like under the hood, and on bumpers an shit like that, i never thought about usein it on wheels!
> good ideah   thanks bro
> and the shit looks tight pancho
> *


works great on dashes, one piece frames, etc you name it silly putty can do itbest part is no tape stains


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 30 2009, 11:36 PM~16138953
> *works great on dashes, one piece frames, etc you name it silly putty can do itbest part is no tape stains
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lookin good in here.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 30 2009, 07:04 PM~16137299
> *got some paint on the regal. The paint looks orange but its red and the wheels will have chrome dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas :cheesy: 

So after spraying the trunk 4 times  it finaly didn't crack on me  . I got all the parts finaly painted gona clear tomarrow :x:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lookin good brother.


----------



## Smallz

Looks good Pancho. Im diggin the tailpipes. My kinda ride homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

looks good pancho  



but what tires do you have on them rims? what are they off of?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys :cheesy: 

The tires are the ones that come with the wheels I jus cut them down. Mini did a lil how to I did um about the same way


----------



## BoyleHeights323




----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 8 2010, 05:53 PM~16229430
> *Thanks for the comps fellas  :cheesy:
> 
> So after spraying the trunk 4 times    it finaly didn't crack on me  . I got all the parts finaly painted gona clear tomarrow :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


will this be redy for nnl


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 8 2010, 09:16 PM~16229707
> *Thanks guys  :cheesy:
> 
> The tires are the ones that come with the wheels I jus cut them down. Mini did a lil how to I did um about the same way
> *





:biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 8 2010, 06:27 PM~16230483
> *will this be redy for nnl
> *


Yea it should be :x:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 8 2010, 09:10 PM~16230929
> *Yea it should be :x:
> *



shittttt knowing you its probably done already and you already half way done with the next one :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 8 2010, 07:12 PM~16230945
> *shittttt knowing you its probably done already and you already half way done with the next one  :biggrin:
> *


Haha I wish I am gona try to get it done by next weekend tho :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

cool man cant wait to get some pics of it


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya brotha gonna be a clean ass ride...


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76

looks good pancho


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 19 2009, 01:38 PM~15715507
> *got the caddimino finally done  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice bro.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 17 2010, 12:39 AM~16313328
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






right click................... and save :biggrin:  



sick work on that roof pancho


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass roof bro!!! 


Whats that in the background? :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 16 2010, 08:39 PM~16313328
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK.....


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 16 2010, 10:05 PM~16314031
> *Badass roof bro!!!
> Whats that in the background?  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:  



Thanks for the comps. fellas :cheesy:


----------



## dodgerblue62

THE PATERNS ON THE ROOF ARE KILLER HOMIE .


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 16 2010, 09:39 PM~16313328
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


props for going old school AMT :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 16 2010, 09:39 PM~16313328
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks really good!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 16 2010, 10:39 PM~16313328
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys


----------



## jimbo

Think you'll need this?
























Old school Big Kids Enterprises AMT 64 kit chromed out everything. No body or guts. Everything else dipped. Let me know...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 05:02 PM~16318003
> *Think you'll need this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school Big Kids Enterprises AMT 64 kit chromed out everything. No body or guts. Everything else dipped. Let me know...
> *


damn pancho you better swoop this up cuz if you dont want it ill get it:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 03:02 PM~16318003
> *Think you'll need this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old school Big Kids Enterprises AMT 64 kit chromed out everything. No body or guts. Everything else dipped. Let me know...
> *


 :wow: pm'ed :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 17 2010, 09:14 PM~16320382
> *:wow: pm'ed  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 17 2010, 08:05 PM~16321172
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


Got a lil color on the 64 today :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

:wow:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: Thats gonna be SIIIIIIIIICK! :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys :biggrin: . 
Quick ?? Tho thes pics are from my cel phone do they look cool? I don't wana be postin crapy pics haah


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whoa, ur phone takes pictures very well... what kinda phone is it?


----------



## jimbo

Pics look good. Nice and clear on my screen. Better than my phone.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 10:33 PM~16321589
> *Pics look good. Nice and clear on my screen. Better than my phone.
> *


x2

damn pancho looking sick is the body gona stay silver or are you gona candy it :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Coo thanks guys. I got me a motorola cliq the wife got me it for x-mas :biggrin: I think its a 5 mega pixal.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 17 2010, 08:51 PM~16321838
> *x2
> 
> damn pancho looking sick is the body gona stay silver or are you gona candy it :biggrin:
> *


Candy apple red :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 17 2010, 10:55 PM~16321880
> *Candy apple red :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Got a lil more paint on the 64 :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 18 2010, 07:58 PM~16331085
> *Got a lil more paint on the 64  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :boink:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

GOD DAMN!!!!!! :wow: thats lookin real good!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Very badass brother!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Smallz

Lookin' good Pancho. I like it like that. I don't know about the candy red over everything though. :dunno:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for all the good feed back fellas :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 18 2010, 07:00 PM~16332045
> *Lookin' good Pancho. I like it like that. I don't know about the candy red over everything though. :dunno:
> *


Yea I feel the same way about the red. The way I see the roof looking when its candied is the blue and purple are gona be under the red and the pink will be outlined by silver which is why I left the tape. I don't know what I'm gona do yet. I still might add patterns to the rest of the body not sure yet.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 18 2010, 07:18 PM~16332354
> *Thanks for all the good feed back fellas  :cheesy:
> Yea I feel the same way about the red. The way I see the roof looking when its candied is the blue and purple are gona be under the red and the pink will be outlined by silver which is why I left the tape. I don't know what I'm gona do yet.  I still might add patterns to the rest of the body not sure yet.
> *


I see what ur sayin. I just think red will kill it. With the colors u got maybe a light coat of candy purple or even a candy pink will keep the colors flowing. Im no painter but that shit looks good with the colors u got goin.


----------



## rollindeep408

i would only candy the body id leave the top old school you will lose all the colors if you candy it


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 18 2010, 10:13 PM~16335270
> *i would only candy the body id leave the top old school you will lose all the colors if you candy it
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## pancho1969

When I was doing the patterns this is what I was kinda going off of. I don't think I'll like it if I left the top silver and the body red  . Maybe if I did the silver in red so the rest of the colors are still there :dunno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Here's an idea.............try back maskin' the patterns then Kandy coat the body. Then mix just a drop of Kandy in your Clearcoat and spray the body again.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the tip trendsetta.

Got the interior done, clear polished out and foil done on the regal :cheesy:




















And a teaser pic :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> Got a lil more paint on the 64 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn thats dope


----------



## LowandBeyond

U shouldnt had showed the pics with wires! :0 :0

looks way better imo. 


Its badass even as a donkey tho. :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger

Nice work on the regal bro :thumbsup:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 19 2010, 06:57 PM~16344122
> *Thanks for the tip trendsetta.
> 
> Got the interior done, clear polished out and foil done on the regal :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a teaser pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean regal bro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 19 2010, 05:57 PM~16344122
> *Thanks for the tip trendsetta.
> 
> Got the interior done, clear polished out and foil done on the regal :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a teaser pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im not a donk fan but sum do look nice like this one. but i wood go with laces better it has that lowrider look u see in the streets bro. but its not my car  just my opinion only  but it looks pancho anyway u make it bro


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## Smallz

Please stick with the big wheels Pancho.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 19 2010, 06:37 PM~16344587
> *Please stick with the big wheels Pancho.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 19 2010, 07:57 PM~16344122
> *Thanks for the tip trendsetta.
> 
> Got the interior done, clear polished out and foil done on the regal :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a teaser pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice car bro.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 19 2010, 10:37 PM~16344587
> *Please stick with the big wheels Pancho.
> *






x-2 shit looks sick bro!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

that impala paint is amazing!and the regal is sweet!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks mark


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:wow: AS ALWAYS, SOME CLEAN ASS BUILDS BRO!! GREAT WORK, I NEED TO INPROVE ON MY PAINTING SKILLS. hno: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

THATS a BADDASS REGAL bro! :wow: And that roof on the four is comin' out sick!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks darren and jimbo  .

So I got some more paint on the 64 and I hate it :angry: . I think I'm gona candy the whole thing or start over


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 20 2010, 07:34 PM~16356723
> *Thanks darren and jimbo   .
> 
> So I got some more paint on the 64 and I hate it  :angry: . I think I'm gona candy the whole thing or start over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks weird. add some lace in between on the pink


----------



## MKD904

I say it looks great.....Do Candy red over the top.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 20 2010, 08:34 PM~16356723
> *Thanks darren and jimbo   .
> 
> So I got some more paint on the 64 and I hate it  :angry: . I think I'm gona candy the whole thing or start over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like... thats [email protected]!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 20 2010, 08:34 PM~16356723
> *Thanks darren and jimbo   .
> 
> So I got some more paint on the 64 and I hate it  :angry: . I think I'm gona candy the whole thing or start over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


throw a little candy over it pancho itll change the whole look of it youll like it i know i do :h5:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for your input fellas  . I think I'm gona do some touch ups and candy the whole thing. Then add some striping or leafing :dunno:


----------



## lowridermodels

top notch work bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 20 2010, 07:34 PM~16356723
> *Thanks darren and jimbo   .
> 
> So I got some more paint on the 64 and I hate it  :angry: . I think I'm gona candy the whole thing or start over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's freakin' well done!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks mark and j


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good bro candy that ride bro


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks ron  

Got the regal about done just got to wait for a decal for the trunk to come in and some license plates and its done :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: :wow: SICK PANCHO :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

That Regal is BADASS! love it!


----------



## just_a-doodz

Damn it man!!!That is saaaawwwweeeeeet.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

looks good


----------



## tunzafun

Love that regal homie  Wut did u use for the chrome trim/bumpers?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 24 2010, 08:44 PM~16399800
> *Love that regal homie  Wut did u use for the chrome trim/bumpers?
> *


All the chrome is bmf :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

bad ass pancho i really like this regal the engine is clean as fuck


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks evan :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

x2 pancho nice work bro


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 24 2010, 11:03 PM~16400768
> *x2 pancho nice work bro
> *


X3. Bro that thing is clean.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 24 2010, 11:07 PM~16400824
> *X3. Bro that thing is clean.
> *


X4!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 25 2010, 01:08 AM~16399965
> *Thanks guys  :biggrin:
> All the chrome is bmf  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





once again, you break out with some of the cleanest shit i have seen!

this regal is bad ass bro, and you inspire me you better myself


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps. fellas :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 25 2010, 03:45 AM~16402326
> *once again, you break out with some of the cleanest shit i have seen!
> 
> this regal is bad ass bro, and you inspire me you better myself
> *


Thanks dropped :cheesy:


----------



## dodgerblue62

:thumbsup: really clean build pancho . nice work as always .........


----------



## 408models

nice work panch, looks good


----------



## bigdogg323

damn pancho that regal came out fricken sweet bro  :wow:  :wow: si ge le dando carnal


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys


----------



## pancho1969

Got some more paint on it and stil don't like it


----------



## [email protected]

So I got some more paint on the 64 and I hate it :angry: . I think I'm gona candy the whole thing or start over  










Got some more paint on it and stil don't like it  












well it seams like this ride has been doomed from the start lol

its all in what you like bro, if you dont wanna see it looking like that on your shelf..................... start it over  thats whats great about it, dip it and start on a fresh peice of canvas :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

SHIT THAT LOOKS GOOD PANCHO..YOU DON'T WANT IT SEND IT TO ME! LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 27 2010, 11:13 AM~16428575
> *SHIT THAT LOOKS GOOD PANCHO..YOU DON'T WANT IT SEND IT TO ME! LOL
> *


x2 and x2.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys I'm gona try 1 more thing and see what I'm feeling :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 12:33 PM~16428795
> *Thanks guys I'm gona try 1 more thing and see what I'm feeling :cheesy:
> *



i have to agree pancho it dosent look good so box it up and send it to me so that i can dispose of it properly :wow: 


:biggrin: looks gangster to me pancho remeber like i was telling you yesterday about the 57 i didn't like it either but i said fuck it and cleared it came out  i think i like it now


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks Evan :biggrin: . I think its just not lookin the way I saw it in my head that's why I think I don't like it


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 09:03 PM~16434272
> *Thanks Evan :biggrin: .  I think its just not lookin the way I saw it in my head that's why I think I don't like it
> *



lol that happens to me on every one ive put patterns on so far :happysad:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 25 2010, 12:08 AM~16399965
> *Thanks guys  :biggrin:
> All the chrome is bmf  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no shit? homie u must be hella good with bmf cuz that shit looks perfect! i was thinkin it was alclad or somewhere along the lines of that. keep doin ur thing man!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Pancho, what's next? Always looking good in here.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks mike I'm workin on a 64 impalavand a 70 impala  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 24 2010, 09:08 PM~16399965
> *Thanks guys  :biggrin:
> All the chrome is bmf  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam, thats straight SAVAGE right there... :wow: Four's lookin' SICK dogg!!! :wow:


----------



## montemanls

> got the caddimino finally done :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 12:50 PM~16428362
> *Got some more paint on it and stil don't like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I STILL THINK ALL IT NEEDS IS A LITTLE SILVER FLAKE SHOWIN. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 25 2010, 07:08 AM~16399965
> *Thanks guys  :biggrin:
> All the chrome is bmf  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

As always sick shit in here pancho. Where do you get all of your photoetch/detail items? I used a few in my builds before but am ready to get more. I cant get any in stores here. Alot of sites online jump from price to price. Just wondering where you get yours.


----------



## ptman2002

all your work is SICK man. nice paint and detail.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by montemanls+Jan 27 2010, 09:46 PM~16436311-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kirby_@Jan 28 2010, 01:40 AM~16437680
> *As always sick shit in here pancho. Where do you get all of your photoetch/detail items? I used a few in my builds before but am ready to get more. I cant get any in stores here. Alot of sites online jump from price to price. Just wondering where you get yours.
> *


Thanks kirby. My photoetch items I got them when I went to so-cal's Pegasus hobbies my other detail stuff I get online from scale dreams. I think the photoetch stuff is about the same at both stores.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 08:58 PM~16434996
> *Thanks mike I'm workin on a 64 impalavand a 70 impala    :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see these....


----------



## MC562

VERY NICE WORK AS ALWAYS HOMIE


----------



## Joker808

Clean builds


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## pancho1969

Did some painting this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0 Damn pancho sick ass paint


----------



## 408models

:0 :wow: shit came out sik bro, nice work :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

your a beast pancho :biggrin: sick paint work man!


----------



## dodgerblue62

> Did some painting this weekend :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SHIT IS REALLY TIGHT HOMIE YOU GOT DOWN :thumbsup:......


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 2 2010, 10:35 AM~16488188
> *Did some painting this weekend  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a SICK paintjob Pancho!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks J :biggrin: 


Here's the start of my next paint job :0 :cheesy: hno:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 2 2010, 09:35 AM~16488188
> *Did some painting this weekend  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: bad ass ranfla :worship:


----------



## 26cruiser.

Bad ass looking Regal!! :thumbsup:
I think It looks way better on the wires then the big rims just my 2 cents.

Where can I find a regal kit at??


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by 26cruiser._@Feb 2 2010, 04:18 PM~16491873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass looking Regal!!  :thumbsup:
> I think It looks way better on the wires then the big rims just my 2 cents.
> 
> Where can I find a regal kit at??
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys. The regal you have to convert the grand national kit


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 2 2010, 07:11 PM~16491188
> *Thanks J  :biggrin:
> Here's the start of my next paint job  :0  :cheesy:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 2 2010, 06:11 PM~16491188
> *Thanks J  :biggrin:
> Here's the start of my next paint job  :0  :cheesy:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats gonna be a stunna for sure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

keep us posted, what color you got in mind ?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys :biggrin: 


I'm not sure on the color yet


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good pancho


----------



## lowridermodels

sick paint job so far!


----------



## danny chawps

> Did some painting this weekend :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 yet another one , u get down ese :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

hellz ya brotha the paint work is lookin damn sick..beautiful work bro... :0 :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 4 2010, 01:32 AM~16507574
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good, I dig them patterns :biggrin: !


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks trend and stilldown :biggrin: 

I got the sides done :cheesy: . now its time to start painting and taping some more  :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 2 2010, 03:11 PM~16491188
> *Thanks J  :biggrin:
> Here's the start of my next paint job  :0  :cheesy:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


God dam bro, how u work wit that thin freaking tape??? :0 Sik work


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 6 2010, 12:46 AM~16527854
> *Thanks trend and stilldown  :biggrin:
> 
> I got the sides done :cheesy: . now its time to start painting and taping some more  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







this is gonna be fun to watch :biggrin: 



looks real good pancho


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 5 2010, 08:46 PM~16527854
> *Thanks trend and stilldown  :biggrin:
> 
> I got the sides done :cheesy: . now its time to start painting and taping some more  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



did you cut that tape to thinness or did you buy it?


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Feb 5 2010, 09:51 PM~16527904
> *God dam bro, how u work wit that thin freaking tape???  :0 Sik work
> *



the smaller the better .........

i thaught it was pinstriping


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Feb 5 2010, 11:43 PM~16528935
> *did you cut that tape to thinness or did you buy it?
> *


its cut i do that too but its a pain in the ass sometimes


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 6 2010, 12:36 AM~16529320
> *its cut i do that too but its a pain in the ass sometimes
> *



a pain in the ass maybe so but it beats spending 13$ for each damn roll ....all i need is my ruler a blade and a piece of glass


----------



## gseeds

> brother you the man, i looked thru your tread, and saw lots of really nice stuff !! your paint is kick ass!! nice work bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the complaments guys I'm still learning tho 

the tape I do cut it my self its easy to cut and to work with no prob for me :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> brother you the man, i looked thru your tread, and saw lots of really nice stuff !! your paint is kick ass!! nice work bro ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks gary that's a big complement coming from u
Click to expand...


----------



## curbside

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 18 2010, 06:58 PM~16331085
> *Got a lil more paint on the 64  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW.! :wow: :wow:


----------



## curbside

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 2 2010, 10:35 AM~16488188
> *Did some painting this weekend  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## curbside

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 2 2010, 04:11 PM~16491188
> *Thanks J  :biggrin:
> Here's the start of my next paint job  :0  :cheesy:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Incredible...! :0


----------



## Zed

some serious skills here bro ! :cheesy:


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Feb 6 2010, 02:58 AM~16530019
> *some serious skills here bro !  :cheesy:
> *



x2

i cant wait till i learn to do patterns.


----------



## jimbo

Keep comin' with that sickness Pancho!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> Did some painting this weekend :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 yet another one , u get down ese :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: i know someone is really happy right now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> pancho you the man bro you always got me trying to step it up and improve my paint work homie
Click to expand...


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 6 2010, 11:03 AM~16531844
> *:wow:  i know someone is really happy right now  :biggrin:
> pancho you the man bro you always got me trying to step it up and improve my paint work homie
> *



:cheesy: I hope he likes  . Thanks evan comments like yours keeps me building and trying to improve my skills. :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

DANM!!!!!!! pancho that's some sick ass paint jobs my next project i mght send you one of my kit to paint and how much will you charge!!!


----------



## chris hicks

DAMN!!!!!!! pancho that's some sick ass paint jobs my next project i mght send you one of my kit to paint and how much will you charge!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 6 2010, 01:42 PM~16532106
> *:cheesy: I hope he likes  . Thanks evan comments like yours keeps me building and trying to improve my skills. :biggrin:
> *



of course bro if it was not for the peeps in this club and a few here o layitlow i would never have tried patterns  trust me johny is pushy  :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Feb 6 2010, 12:16 PM~16532316
> *DAMN!!!!!!! pancho that's some sick ass paint jobs my next project i mght send you one of my kit to paint and how much will you charge!!!
> *


Thanks chris I never charged for a paint job it probably would depend on how much u want done. Pm me with some info


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 6 2010, 12:27 PM~16532387
> *of course bro if it was not for the peeps in this club and a few here o layitlow i would never have tried patterns   trust me johny is pushy    :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Couldn't just ninja all the way through! The Homie Panch. is still growing more 
deadly! (Now I see were taping, and masking, the model builders to the grave)!
you a baaaaad dude.... I like the regal bro... I always like your trunk, engine
and firewall work.... It's always been an inspiration!
Hydro....


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks markie :biggrin: . Were u been ain't seen ya around


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 6 2010, 06:37 PM~16534433
> *Thanks markie :biggrin: . Were u been ain't seen ya around
> *


 Hey panch... In mid December I had to come to terms, just how dysfunctional my ways and my life really is! I am neglecting alot of shit... so I have to try to get some 
thing more organized and smooth. before i can peacefully try to complete any more builds.... (Hell my 09 builds are not compete, I always half do something)
most of the cars in my thread,, will have no side mirrors,,, no antennas, and no licence plate's....! that's some little stupid (under achievement) type of personality flaw that I think I had from childhood... And i see it in me today... But i am still alive and with a 
little sanity maybe I can make it a little better?


----------



## pancho1969

^^keep your head up markie  



Got this lil bit of painting done this weekend vvvv. I was trying to do a lil fade in there but its kinda a small area . And today I got the main color sprayed pics tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 8 2010, 11:58 PM~16554300
> *^^keep your head up markie
> Got this lil bit of painting done this weekend vvvv. I was trying to do a lil fade in there but its kinda a small area . And today I got the main color sprayed pics tomarrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






this is gonna get good :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

LOVIN THOSE PATTERNS ON THE 64 AND OLD CHEVY :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 8 2010, 11:58 PM~16554300
> *^^keep your head up markie
> Got this lil bit of painting done this weekend vvvv. I was trying to do a lil fade in there but its kinda a small area . And today I got the main color sprayed pics tomarrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like your work bro, you got your own style ! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

Everytime I click on this thread it just keep gettin' better!    Nice tapework Pancho...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 9 2010, 12:14 AM~16555984
> *Everytime I click on this thread it just keep gettin' better!       Nice tapework Pancho...
> *



x100


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks jimbo and evan :biggrin: 

Got some color on the 70 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 10 2010, 01:12 AM~16568011
> *Thanks jimbo and evan  :biggrin:
> 
> Got some color on the 70  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





bad ass blue


----------



## PINK86REGAL

one of the sickest builders on here!! Pancho one day i think we should build a car u send me yours and i send u mines. lol hell i just one of your builds :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

ALL I CAN SAY IS DAMN!!!! SOME SIK ASS WORK AS ALWAYS, HAVE SOME PANCHO PATTERN ON ONE OF MY RIDES TOO, JUST PLAIN SIK!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 10 2010, 09:21 AM~16571171
> *one of the sickest builders on here!! Pancho one day i think we should build a car u send me yours and i send u mines. lol hell i just one of your builds :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 build off :cheesy: for trades both u guys are tight builders man ...u neck to neck


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 8 2010, 08:58 PM~16554300
> *^^keep your head up markie
> Got this lil bit of painting done this weekend vvvv. I was trying to do a lil fade in there but its kinda a small area . And today I got the main color sprayed pics tomarrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick doesn't even describe that tape and paintwork...BADASS!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Crazy paint bro. :wow: :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 9 2010, 05:58 AM~16554300
> *^^keep your head up markie
> Got this lil bit of painting done this weekend vvvv. I was trying to do a lil fade in there but its kinda a small area . And today I got the main color sprayed pics tomarrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## MC562

:0 :0 GREAT WORK HOMIE


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great comps fellas :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 10 2010, 08:21 AM~16571171
> *one of the sickest builders on here!! Pancho one day i think we should build a car u send me yours and i send u mines. lol hell i just one of your builds :biggrin:
> *


Thanks jay we can do a buildoff then trade at the end :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:0 PAINT JOB IS LOOKING SICK BRO. :0


----------



## lowridermodels

TIGHT AS HELL ONCE AGAIN PANCHO!SUPERB WORK AS ALWAYS!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

lookin' good homie !


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys  


:cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels

:wow: BAD ASS!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 10 2010, 08:59 PM~16577108
> *Thanks guys
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: thats a nice place to put a double dinn :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks mark and evan   

:cheesy:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 10 2010, 11:31 PM~16579646
> *Thanks mark and evan
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One thing though...you def need different tape..that 3M stuff is to rough. I would go for Tamiya style masking tape without the wrinkles.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 10 2010, 11:46 PM~16579773
> *One thing though...you def need different tape..that 3M stuff is to rough. I would go for Tamiya style masking tape without the wrinkles.
> 
> *


that gold stuff is prety nioce but you have to heat the roll to get it to curve or stick. im gonna try that tac spray to make it out of that zip loc. saw a guy last weekend do it on a mini truck


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 11 2010, 04:44 AM~16580590
> *that gold stuff is prety nioce but you have to heat the roll to get it to curve or stick. im gonna try that tac spray to make it out of that zip loc. saw a guy last weekend do it on a mini truck
> *


It depends on the width of the tape used. 5mm wide Tamiya style tape will indeed not go into curves too good but I have 1mm, 0.7mm and 0.4mm and that works like a charm. Cutting ithe tape like Pancho did is a very good and cost effective option.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 10 2010, 05:29 PM~16575336
> *Thanks for the great comps fellas :biggrin:
> Thanks jay we can do a buildoff then trade at the end  :0  :biggrin:
> *


No problem we can 4sure do that.


----------



## danny chawps

damn i would love to c that build off :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 10 2010, 08:29 PM~16575336
> *
> Thanks jay we can do a buildoff then trade at the end  :0  :biggrin:
> *





:0 shit i may want in on this one :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 11 2010, 07:40 AM~16581106
> *:0  shit i may want in on this one :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 11 2010, 07:38 AM~16581085
> *damn i would love to c that build off  :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: hno: hno: me 2! it would be nice and at the end i can have one of his artwork... :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by jevries+Feb 10 2010, 10:46 PM~16579773-->
> 
> 
> 
> One thing though...you def need different tape..that 3M stuff is to rough. I would go for Tamiya style masking tape without the wrinkles.
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What u mean by 3m is to rough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 05:58 AM~16580872
> *No problem we can 4sure do that.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Feb 11 2010, 08:41 AM~16582030
> *:biggrin:  hno:  hno: me 2! it would be nice and at the end i can have one of his artwork... :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 11 2010, 01:51 PM~16584182
> *
> :0  :cheesy:
> X2 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

So after almost 40 hr of taping and untaping finaly got the paint about done. I'm pretty happy with it. I don't no which wheels I should go with? I'm most likely doin an airbag set up instead of hydros 



























Btw I was going for something like this :cheesy: 








[/quote]


----------



## jimbo

> So after almost 40 hr of taping and untaping finaly got the paint about done. I'm pretty happy with it. I don't no which wheels I should go with? I'm most likely doin an airbag set up instead of hydros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I was going for something like this :cheesy:


[/quote]

:wow: :wow: :wow: SICK...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 11 2010, 10:41 AM~16582030
> *:biggrin:  hno:  hno: me 2! it would be nice and at the end i can have one of his artwork... :biggrin:
> *



i been tryint to do that with the club but no one has said anything about it :happysad:


----------



## lowridermodels

SICK PANCHO!


----------



## Smallz

Looks crazy Pancho! I would stick with the big wheels though...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 11 2010, 09:19 PM~16586793
> *Looks crazy Pancho! I would stick with the big wheels though...
> *





X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2010, 04:33 PM~16585718
> *i been tryint to do that with the club but no one has said anything about it :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys I think I am gona go with the big wheels :cheesy: 

So we just got back from our v day week end trip and I got's to get going on the 70 nnl is this coming weekend hno: . What do ya'll think about the grey top with greay interior ? Or go with blue top and interior?


----------



## kykustoms

that paint looks sick and it deff looks best with the bigger wheels... glad you goin with them


----------



## jimbo

I'd go grey/grey... :cheesy:   Thats just me.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 14 2010, 10:21 PM~16614406
> *I'd  go grey/grey... :cheesy:     Thats just me.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> So after almost 40 hr of taping and untaping finaly got the paint about done. I'm pretty happy with it. I don't no which wheels I should go with? I'm most likely doin an airbag set up instead of hydros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw I was going for something like this :cheesy:


[/quote]
No disrespect to the owner or the painter of the 1/1 scale, but the paint on the
1/25 look's better to me. Less is More,, but it's in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass work bro.


----------



## DJ-ROY

Serious paintjob bro...


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the input and the compliments fellas  

So I went with grey for the top and interior I also got the the body cleard and the engine about half way done :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow: Thats lookin' HELLA RAWW PANCHO!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 15 2010, 09:13 PM~16622434
> *Thanks for the input and the compliments fellas
> 
> So I went with grey for the top and interior I also got the the body cleard and the engine about half way done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ElRafa

Damn pancho is all I can say :0 still very sick


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 15 2010, 11:13 PM~16622434
> *Thanks for the input and the compliments fellas
> 
> So I went with grey for the top and interior I also got the the body cleard and the engine about half way done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






interior looks sick bro, and am i missin somethin here, but the seat belt material i have, is just a lil to wide and wont fit in the loops on them buckles :angry: 

where you get your seat belts from bro?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  . I get my seatbelt material from scalelows  . 

I found a boot for the 70 in a parts box :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 15 2010, 11:01 PM~16623883
> *Thanks fellas    . I get my seatbelt material from scalelows  .
> 
> I found a boot for the 70 in a parts box :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



puting all those detail parts to work i see :biggrin: looks like a r/o ride layed out on spokes like that


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks evan  . I was kinda goin for a r/o ride look :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

where did the up top come from?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 16 2010, 01:01 AM~16623883
> *Thanks fellas    . I get my seatbelt material from scalelows  .
> 
> I found a boot for the 70 in a parts box :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






 thanks bro, and i would stick with the big wheels fo sho


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 15 2010, 11:51 PM~16626042
> *where did the up top come from?
> *


Its from the 65 impala vert


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 16 2010, 01:01 AM~16623883
> *Thanks fellas    . I get my seatbelt material from scalelows  .
> 
> I found a boot for the 70 in a parts box :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 that paint is just sick!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 15 2010, 11:55 PM~16624680
> *Thanks evan   . I was kinda goin for a r/o ride look  :biggrin:
> *



you know it homie you the man . and you nailed the look looks likw vanderslice got down on it :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Got a couple pics :cheesy: . Waiting for some parts to come in from SCALEDREAMS.COM (lookin for sponsorship haha jk) so I can finish the engine bay. This is about the final ride height I'm gona go with


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin sick homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

ride is serious man! :wow:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

really nice Pancho!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:wow: :wow: damn


----------



## jimbo

Sick as HELL Pancho! :wow: Thats all around DOPE! :wow:


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: :wow: KILLIN THEM PANCHO :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  .I hope to have it done tomarrow :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 18 2010, 09:36 PM~16656032
> *Thanks fellas  .I hope to have it done tomarrow  :cheesy:
> *



my :ninja: :x: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lookin badass brethren!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas. :biggrin: . Got the trunk done today :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

oh yeah ! sweet trunk set-up !!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 19 2010, 12:52 PM~16663039
> *oh yeah ! sweet trunk set-up !!!!!!!
> *



X10! 4 L7's? You know it sounds like a gorilla's tryin' to beat his way out of it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

DAMN, SIK NICE WORK AS ALWAYS BRO


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Feb 19 2010, 04:08 PM~16662714-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fellas.  :biggrin: . Got the trunk done today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh DAMN! that shit looks smooth bro!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 04:59 PM~16663082
> *X10! 4 L7's? You know it sounds like a gorilla's tryin' to beat his way out of it!!! :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


aint nothin alil dynomat wont take care of  and i better chill, or pancho will be tryin to make some of that next :biggrin: 


sick ass work as always pancho


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: thanks fellas. Got to have garilla in the trunk :cheesy:


----------



## MC562

GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS HOMIE


----------



## stilldownivlife

THIS RIDE IS KILLER  :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 19 2010, 03:08 PM~16662714
> *Thanks fellas.  :biggrin: . Got the trunk done today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can hear that bitch bang-n from here ! Nice work ! If it would every quit snowing and warm up a bit here i can get mine in paint !


----------



## dodgerblue62

KICKS ASS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

nice work on that imp paint looks good too


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 19 2010, 02:08 PM~16662714
> *Thanks fellas.  :biggrin: . Got the trunk done today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



its a beast pancho cant wait to see it at nnl you killin it with the trunk latch pancho shows up more now that its painted


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys its just bout done just waiting for some parts to come in and it'll be done :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

SICK WERK PANCHO I'M LOVING THAT TRUNK U DID BRO  GREAT WERK AS ALWAYS HOMIE :wow:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 18 2010, 10:30 PM~16655291
> *Got a couple pics  :cheesy: . Waiting for some parts to come in from SCALEDREAMS.COM (lookin for sponsorship haha jk) so I can finish the engine bay. This is about the final ride height I'm gona go with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SAY WTF !!!!!! DAMN BRO ! NICE !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 19 2010, 10:08 PM~16662714
> *Thanks fellas.  :biggrin: . Got the trunk done today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 18 2010, 10:30 PM~16655291
> *Got a couple pics  :cheesy: . Waiting for some parts to come in from SCALEDREAMS.COM (lookin for sponsorship haha jk) so I can finish the engine bay. This is about the final ride height I'm gona go with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUPER NICE WORK, THE PAINT IS OFF THE HOOK. KEEP IT COMING.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys :biggrin: . got it done last night trying to get the pics uploded :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy: 

Got the 70 done today :biggrin: .wanted to add a lil more to the engine but my order hasn't came in  . Any ways here the finished pics :biggrin: .


----------



## Guest

Great looking builds Pancho. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks 85


:cheesy: 

Got the 70 done today :biggrin: .wanted to add a lil more to the engine but my order hasn't came in  . Any ways here the finished pics :biggrin: .

















































































[/quote]


----------



## BODINE

nice!!!

like the wheels i have a set ...just dunno what to uise em on


----------



## [email protected]

bitch is serious pancho :angry:<~~~~~


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys  



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 20 2010, 08:54 PM~16674397
> *bitch is serious pancho :angry:
> *


Why the :angry: face? haha


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 21 2010, 12:58 AM~16674429
> *Thanks guys
> Why the  :angry:  face? haha
> *





:0 ment to hit the  and hit the one above it :roflmao: my bad foo lol


shit still looks serious tho


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 20 2010, 09:19 PM~16674611
> *:0  ment to hit the   and hit the one above it  :roflmao: my bad foo lol
> shit still looks serious tho
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 20 2010, 09:15 PM~16674038
> *Thanks 85
> :cheesy:
> 
> Got the 70 done today  :biggrin: .wanted to add a lil more to the engine but my order hasn't came in  . Any ways here the finished pics :biggrin: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


[/quote
This beast came out FIRME bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I like the detail you put in to your builds vato uffin:


----------



## MKD904

Sick as always....


----------



## Esoteric

nice work on that whip


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Another killa lookin build Pancho.


----------



## Siim123

Looking real good. Exhaust pipes and rear axle is foiled? :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL

GREAT JOB ON THE PAINT BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun

> Thanks 85
> :cheesy:
> 
> Got the 70 done today :biggrin: .wanted to add a lil more to the engine but my order hasn't came in  . Any ways here the finished pics :biggrin: .


[/quote]
dude u cant be serious! that shit is dope as hell! i love the details in this build and that trunk is packin some serious stuff! lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Thanks 85
> :cheesy:
> 
> Got the 70 done today :biggrin: .wanted to add a lil more to the engine but my order hasn't came in  . Any ways here the finished pics :biggrin: .


[/quote]



Sick, sick, sick...............................did I say SICK !

I love this Impala!


----------



## Models IV Life

I COULD SEE "SLIM THUG" OR "PAUL WALL" ROLLIN THIS BITCH UP IN HOUSTON!! NICE BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

im not a big rim guy......but that ride is just SICK :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

cool kicking it today pancho congrats on both of your shoots for model car mag on the 70 imp and the 61 imp well deserved bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 21 2010, 06:18 PM~16680919
> *cool kicking it today pancho congrats on both of your shoots for model car mag on the 70 imp and the 61 imp well deserved bro
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 congrats


----------



## Smallz

I heard it through the grapevine that a really "Bigg" guy won best of show?... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 21 2010, 09:04 PM~16682042
> *I heard it through the grapevine that a really "Bigg" guy won best of show?... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



that i dont know but i know all the mcba members got photo shoots i believe


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 21 2010, 07:17 PM~16682242
> *that i dont know but i know all the mcba members got photo shoots i believe
> *


That's cool. Glad u guys had a good time. Next year for me.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 21 2010, 09:20 PM~16682283
> *That's cool. Glad u guys had a good time. Next year for me.
> *



cool bro its a long haul


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Siim123+Feb 21 2010, 12:10 PM~16678697-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking real good. Exhaust pipes and rear axle is foiled? :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea all bmf
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Feb 21 2010, 05:18 PM~16680919
> *cool kicking it today pancho congrats on both of your shoots for model car mag on the 70 imp and the 61 imp well deserved bro
> *


Thanks evan hope they come out in the mag. :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

any luck homie with decals??


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Mar 1 2010, 09:06 AM~16759855
> *any luck homie with decals??
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## MC562

> Thanks 85
> :cheesy:
> 
> Got the 70 done today :biggrin: .wanted to add a lil more to the engine but my order hasn't came in  . Any ways here the finished pics :biggrin: .


[/quote]
:0 can get enough of this 70


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 13 2009, 03:08 PM~15655949
> *thanks danny this is my third elco caddi ive done  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are the baddest elcos ive ever seen!!!! :wow: hno: :h5: :yes:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sick work brother. :0


----------



## janglelang

are you sell that blue elco


----------



## Smallz

Great work on the 70 Pancho. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks travis and smalls  



> _Originally posted by janglelang_@Mar 1 2010, 07:14 PM~16765665
> *are you sell that blue elco
> *


The blue elco is gone  :biggrin:


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 2 2010, 12:02 AM~16766360
> *Thanks travis and smalls
> The blue elco is gone  :biggrin:
> *


no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how much to do another one


----------



## RaiderPride

> Thanks 85
> :cheesy:
> 
> Got the 70 done today :biggrin: .wanted to add a lil more to the engine but my order hasn't came in  . Any ways here the finished pics :biggrin: .


[/quote]


70 Impala was killer Pancho....... :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

x2 came out sick nice details


----------



## pancho1969

thanks al and kykustoms


----------



## pancho1969

here's my current build a 1967 impala :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy:


----------



## ptman2002

ncie work. loving the 70. and the 67 you are on now is going to be sick as well.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 16 2010, 07:32 PM~16909239
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:wow: :biggrin: sick work bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 16 2010, 06:32 PM~16909239
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Homie you put it down on this one !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 16 2010, 04:30 PM~16909222
> *here's my current build a 1967 impala  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


'67 lookn' good Frank. I like the light fades and finger printing. Nice to see technical work done on paint layouts.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin: 

Got the 67 done. :cheesy:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

THAT 67 IS JUST BEAUTIFUL PANCHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 27 2010, 02:33 PM~17017562
> *Thanks fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> Got the 67 done.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship:


----------



## Models IV Life

FUCKIN SICK PANCHO!! GREAT JOB!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

turned out sick homie...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 27 2010, 01:33 PM~17017562
> *Thanks fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> Got the 67 done.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   clean


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 27 2010, 04:33 PM~17017562
> *Thanks fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> Got the 67 done.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





wow bro! thats all i can say lol is wow! :wow:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 27 2010, 10:33 PM~17017562
> *Thanks fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> Got the 67 done.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE!!!!!      :worship: :worship:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 27 2010, 03:33 PM~17017562
> *Thanks fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> Got the 67 done.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THAT TURNED OUT BADASS PANCHO!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 27 2010, 10:33 PM~17017562
> *Thanks fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> Got the 67 done.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those patterns.... :wow:


----------



## dodgerblue62

A HOMIE , THIS 67 IS BADD A$$ .....
I LOVE THE BOW TIE DETAIL ON THE SET UP ......


----------



## regalistic

hell ya pancho .... nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sick Bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 27 2010, 02:33 PM~17017562
> *Thanks fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> Got the 67 done.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one bad 67 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 28 2010, 01:04 PM~17024051
> *one bad 67 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bugs-one

'67 is sick as fuck pancho. You got down, dogg.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## pancho1969

Got a couple outside pics :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904

Insane Pancho...how do you finish these builds so fast....I deff wish I could knock them out as fast as you do....on a build like this one, how many hours do you think you have into it?

Beautiful build.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 28 2010, 04:34 PM~17026243
> *Insane Pancho...how do you finish these builds so fast....I deff wish I could knock them out as fast as you do....on a build like this one, how many hours do you think you have into it?
> 
> Beautiful build.
> *


Thanks mike it helps to not have a job at the moment haha but taking care of the house is like a job. I didn't really keep track of the time but I would say it was about 22 days. I just stay bussy on it get all the parts fabed up that need paint and build in sections interior,trunk,engine,suspension then finale assembly


----------



## pancho1969

Here's my next build a 59 buick promo :cheesy: . I've been wanting to buld a kustom type build for a while now so this is gona be my try at it. I was gona leave the hood closed but I don't think I can resist opening it up so if I do ill use the 59 impala as a donor


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 29 2010, 04:47 PM~17036201
> *Here's my next build a 59 buick promo :cheesy: . I've been wanting to buld a kustom type build for a while now so this is gona be my try at it. I was gona leave the hood closed but I don't think I can resist opening it up so if I do ill use the 59 impala as a donor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks killer bro roll with it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 28 2010, 02:51 PM~17025045
> *Got a couple outside pics  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FUCKIN' SUPERB!!! Very nice Pancho!!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 28 2010, 02:51 PM~17025045
> *Got a couple outside pics  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


67 came out nice. I like the lay out and colors. :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: the 67 is outta control 

but i really cant wait to see you building a kustom :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 1 2010, 04:22 AM~17063749
> *:thumbsup: the 67 is outta control
> 
> but i really cant wait to see you building a kustom :yes:
> *


x2
and
x2


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 28 2010, 11:51 PM~17025045
> *Got a couple outside pics  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I cant stop admiring that paintjob, that came out really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels

sick builds pancho


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 28 2010, 02:51 PM~17025045
> *Got a couple outside pics  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AM DIGGING THIS 67


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 28 2010, 11:51 PM~17025045
> *Got a couple outside pics  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK patterns....


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 29 2010, 03:47 PM~17036201
> *Here's my next build a 59 buick promo :cheesy: . I've been wanting to buld a kustom type build for a while now so this is gona be my try at it. I was gona leave the hood closed but I don't think I can resist opening it up so if I do ill use the 59 impala as a donor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A PANCHO , IS THIS ONE GONNA USE FOR THE HOPPER BUILD ?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for all the great comps fellas  



> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 3 2010, 08:03 AM~17084625
> *A PANCHO , IS THIS ONE GONNA USE FOR THE HOPPER BUILD ?
> *


Na blue still got to find something for that. This gona be more of a kustom type of build


----------



## pancho1969

Here's a lil progress got the roof about done and shaved the rocker moldings, door handels and hood/trunk badges


----------



## pancho1969

A lil update on the buick :cheesy: not sure about the tail lights tho :happysad:


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good pancho


----------



## jimbo

> A lil update on the buick :cheesy: not sure about the tail lights tho :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a team of body men blocked that out 4 or 5 times... :0 :0 GOOD WORK PANCHO...


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 7 2010, 07:57 PM~17128336
> *A lil update on the buick  :cheesy:  not sure about the tail lights tho  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 7 2010, 08:57 PM~17128336
> *A lil update on the buick  :cheesy:  not sure about the tail lights tho  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks good like that


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 7 2010, 07:57 PM~17128336
> *A lil update on the buick  :cheesy:  not sure about the tail lights tho  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great bro :thumbsup:, where'd u get the wheels and tires


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys :cheesy:  



> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 9 2010, 08:35 PM~17149387
> *Looks great bro :thumbsup:, where'd u get the wheels and tires
> *


The wheels and tires are from the revell special edition 49 merc kit


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 9 2010, 10:01 PM~17149603
> *Thanks guys  :cheesy:
> The wheels and tires are from the revell special edition 49 merc kit
> *


Cool thanks


----------



## pancho1969

Got some paint on the buick :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY

^ 

I know you make another great build of it


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0


----------



## FrameDragger

Looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 15 2010, 06:21 PM~17205856
> *Got some paint on the buick  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



O YEAH... I'm feelin' those old school scallops on there! :yes: :yes: uffin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 15 2010, 09:21 PM~17205856
> *Got some paint on the buick  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







:0 :wow: :0


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys A lil more paint


----------



## warsr67

> Thanks guys A lil more paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING BADDDDDDDDDDD. :0


----------



## pancho1969

^^^Thanks  

Got some clear on the buick wanted to see what the paint is gona look like :chessy:. Got to wait for some bmf to get thi done tho 










Gona do some work on this 64 again but needs bmf too :angry:. Thanks to jimbo for. The plated 64 kit :cheesy:


















And got the regal done  and shiped out


----------



## CHR1S619

looking good pancho!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey

And got the regal done  and shiped out  





















    sorry it took so long for decals to make it in to you. damn postal office still don't know why other 2 sets were lost in transit.


----------



## ElRafa

Sick ass rides as usual Pancho


----------



## jimbo

Always loved that Regal but DAMM, the 4 looks SUPER BADD!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 18 2010, 05:30 PM~17229306
> *^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Beautifully sick work homie !!!!!!!


----------



## Zed

Wow ! that 70 and an that 67 are kicking ass !!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

You've got style Bro :cheesy: 

and that 59 is coming sweet too


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  



> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 19 2010, 08:00 AM~17235945
> *And got the regal done  and shiped out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it took so long for decals to make it in to you. damn postal office still don't know why other 2 sets were lost in transit.
> *


No prob and thanks for the decals ray


----------



## danny chawps

thats me all day long :cheesy: i gotta get one off of u :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 20 2010, 06:52 AM~17246192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats me all day long  :cheesy:  i gotta get one off of u  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Felt like doing some painting :cheesy: so I painted up my cel phone case :biggrin: . Got a lil more to do


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 20 2010, 06:37 PM~17252084
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Felt like doing some painting :cheesy: so I painted up my cel phone case :biggrin: . Got a lil more to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bro insane work :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz

Everything looks good Pancho!!! The decal on the Regal is crazy...lol. :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks wes and smallz :biggrin:  

Got the pant done on the cover :cheesy: just got to clear it


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 21 2010, 01:12 AM~17255248
> *Thanks wes and smallz :biggrin:
> 
> Got the pant done on the cover :cheesy: just got to clear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





THATS SICK PANCHO :cheesy: WOULD LOOK REAL GOOD ON MY PHONE TOO :cheesy: NICE PIRATES SYMBOL LOL


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 21 2010, 12:12 AM~17255248
> *Thanks wes and smallz :biggrin:
> 
> Got the pant done on the cover :cheesy: just got to clear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 19 2010, 01:20 PM~17237602
> *Always loved that Regal but DAMM, the 4 looks SUPER BADD!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 20 2010, 07:37 PM~17252084
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Felt like doing some painting :cheesy: so I painted up my cel phone case :biggrin: . Got a lil more to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i feel you pancho i got the itch to paint something


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys  


> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Apr 21 2010, 04:52 AM~17256737-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS SICK PANCHO :cheesy:  WOULD LOOK REAL GOOD ON MY PHONE TOO :cheesy:  NICE PIRATES SYMBOL LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I new you wold like that :cheesy: the p is for pancho tho :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Apr 21 2010, 09:10 PM~17266701
> *i feel you pancho i got the itch to paint something
> *


:wave:


----------



## danny chawps

> thanks chris and regalistic
> 
> well sense all my pics got deleted i thought id post them again :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> studying your builds  sick !!!!!!! R U READY


----------



## danny chawps

> :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo




----------



## pancho1969

> studying your builds  sick !!!!!!! R U READY
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :yes: :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 24 2010, 11:20 PM~17292972
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :cheesy:
> *



im not but IM ALWAYS DOWN !!!!!lets do this  

RATTLE CAN VS AIR BRUSH :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 24 2010, 10:32 PM~17293080
> *im not but IM ALWAYS DOWN !!!!!lets do this
> 
> RATTLE CAN VS AIR BRUSH  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Got to stay ready chawps  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 20 2010, 10:12 PM~17255248
> *Thanks wes and smallz :biggrin:
> 
> Got the pant done on the cover :cheesy: just got to clear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like that!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 24 2010, 11:05 PM~17293287
> *I really like that!!
> *


Thanks jevries here it is done








,


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn, this is truly some inspirational sh!t up in here!! AWESOME work bro!!!


----------



## gseeds

killer work as always !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 25 2010, 03:18 AM~17293373
> *Thanks jevries here it is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> *






i want ................ i want! :biggrin: looks sick pancho


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 25 2010, 03:55 PM~17296798
> *Thanks fellas :biggrin:
> *



:wave: as soon as my kit comes in well do that pancho :biggrin: :h5: 

cant wait to see how itll come out hno:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 25 2010, 03:11 PM~17297289
> *:wave: as soon as my kit comes in well do that pancho  :biggrin:  :h5:
> 
> cant wait to see how itll come out hno:
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

Got the 64 done today :cheesy: tried some new clear on the hood and had a bad reaction so its staying woth no hood for now till I repaint it.


----------



## [email protected]

clean man! you foil them wheelwells?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 02:17 PM~17308401
> *clean man! you foil them wheelwells?
> *


Naw its plated :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger

Came out clean bro I like the patterns


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2010, 06:33 PM~17308571
> *Naw its plated  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats some sick tape work on them chrome undies :biggrin: looks real good bro


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by dropped[email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 07:02 PM~17310663
> *thats some sick tape work on them chrome undies :biggrin:  looks real good bro
> *




X2! Siiiiiiiick........ :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2010, 05:15 PM~17308376
> *Got the 64 done today  :cheesy:  tried some new clear on the hood and had a bad reaction so its staying woth no hood for now till I repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2010, 03:15 PM~17308376
> *Got the 64 done today  :cheesy:  tried some new clear on the hood and had a bad reaction so its staying woth no hood for now till I repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS HOMIE :0


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## rollindeep408

fuckin sick pancho came out really nice


----------



## MKD904

Another show stopper Pancho.....love it...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 27 2010, 12:15 AM~17308376
> *Got the 64 done today  :cheesy:  tried some new clear on the hood and had a bad reaction so its staying woth no hood for now till I repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great 64 bro,


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2010, 09:02 PM~17310663
> *thats some sick tape work on them chrome undies :biggrin:  looks real good bro
> *


Thas what I was thinkin', beautiful build !


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

damn that 64 looks good nice job on the belly


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 20 2010, 10:12 PM~17255248
> *Thanks wes and smallz :biggrin:
> 
> Got the pant done on the cover :cheesy: just got to clear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Okay boy's and girl's: what's wrong with this picture? :0 
what's wrong? I'll tell you what's wrong? 


what's wrong is, with all these hard tops coming out? and wth all these unpainted 
hard tops I still have left. there's no need to spend that creative energy
on a cell phone cover! Dude I will volunteer a hard top or two for a little pattern 
work.. that's what friends are for..  next time you feel restless? send me 
a P.M. I will give you something to do.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
much love pancho...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2010, 05:15 PM~17308376
> *Got the 64 done today  :cheesy:  tried some new clear on the hood and had a bad reaction so its staying woth no hood for now till I repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some sick ass paintwork. just face it...ur a beast bro! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great feedback fellas :biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 28 2010, 10:27 AM~17330588
> *Okay boy's and girl's: what's wrong with this picture?  :0
> what's wrong? I'll tell you what's wrong?
> what's wrong is, with all these hard tops coming out? and wth all these unpainted
> hard tops I still have left. there's no need to spend that creative energy
> on a cell phone cover!  Dude I will volunteer a hard top or two for a little pattern
> work.. that's what friends are for..   next time you feel restless? send me
> a P.M. I will give you something to do.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> much love pancho...
> *


:biggrin: don't worry markie the cell cover was just a practice/test paint job  . I'm just trying to get better with every build :cheesy:.

Btw if u want some thing paintd p.m. me Ill hook somethin up :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou

:thumbsup: :wave: whats up loco?how u been locs?i see u puttin it down as always...i picked u the airbrush the other day finally......so far so good.... :biggrin: i need to lay more paterns then stripe it....


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 28 2010, 11:54 AM~17331450
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  whats up loco?how  u been locs?i see u puttin it down as always...i picked u the airbrush the other day finally......so far so good.... :biggrin: i need to lay more paterns then stripe it....
> *


:wave: what's up johnny I'm good :biggrin: . :wow: can't wait too see what u workin on hno: .u ready for the secret project  ?


----------



## pancho1969

Check out the this link its to a build-off I'm in over at l.d.c :biggrin: 

http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1051&page=8


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 28 2010, 01:25 PM~17331683
> *Check out the this link its to a build-off I'm in over at l.d.c  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1051&page=8
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:0


----------



## MC562

LOOKING PANCHO :0


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 20 2010, 09:12 PM~17255248
> *Thanks wes and smallz :biggrin:
> 
> Got the pant done on the cover :cheesy: just got to clear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EVEN THOUGH ITS NOT A MODEL . THIS LIL COVER IS CRRAZY ......
ANYWAY I WAS CHECKIN BACK 2 PAGES BACK AND I WAS TELLIN MY CHAVALO MATTHEW [ROOKIEFROMCALI] THAT YOUR WORK HAS PROGRESSD LIKE NO ONE ELSE . YOUR PAINT JOBS JUST GET BETTER AND BETTER. STAY DOWN HOMIE ...


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  



> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Apr 29 2010, 08:32 PM~17347588
> *EVEN THOUGH ITS NOT A MODEL . THIS LIL COVER IS CRRAZY ......
> ANYWAY I WAS CHECKIN BACK 2 PAGES BACK AND I WAS TELLIN MY CHAVALO MATTHEW [ROOKIEFROMCALI] THAT YOUR WORK HAS PROGRESSD LIKE NO ONE ELSE . YOUR PAINT JOBS JUST GET BETTER AND BETTER. STAY DOWN HOMIE ...
> *


Thanks blue the painting part has become my favorite part of the build :cheesy: . I just got to get me a good airbrush, some real auto paints and I'll be good to go :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 28 2010, 12:25 PM~17331683
> *Check out the this link its to a build-off I'm in over at l.d.c  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1051&page=8
> *


Check it out got a couple progress pics ^^^ :cheesy: 


My latest project :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 6 2010, 01:57 AM~17402971
> *Check it out  got a couple progress pics ^^^  :cheesy:
> My latest project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: SICK MAN I LIKE IT :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 5 2010, 05:57 PM~17402971
> *Check it out  got a couple progress pics ^^^  :cheesy:
> My latest project :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 6 2010, 09:43 AM~17408018
> *
> *


 :0 tru artist!!! :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy: thanks guys


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 6 2010, 07:45 AM~17408032
> *:0 tru artist!!! :wow:
> *


agreed


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 6 2010, 09:45 AM~17408032
> *:0 tru artist!!! :wow:
> *


Yep !


----------



## Tonioseven

That roof is BEYOND cool!!!  X100!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 6 2010, 07:45 AM~17408032
> *:0 tru artist!!! :wow:
> *


TRUE!


----------



## stilldownivlife

your work is FKN KILLER :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 6 2010, 12:15 PM~17410086
> *your work is FKN KILLER :thumbsup: :yes:
> *


X100


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i gotta get with ya ...amazing work. Maybe one of mine could get your artwork on it possiby?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 6 2010, 07:50 PM~17414566
> *i gotta get with ya ...amazing work.  Maybe one of mine could get your artwork on it possiby?
> *


Yea its a possible :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

very nice pancho that thing will look good chillin on my shelf with the rest of them :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 7 2010, 12:09 AM~17416457
> *very nice pancho that thing will look good chillin on my shelf with the rest of them :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: 




http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1051&page=9

Got some paint done on the regal ^^  



Some more paint on the 63 :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

DOPE ASS PATTERNS PANCHO!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

cool, now i just gotta get the body work done :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys got some work done on the 63 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:

http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ad=1051&page=10


----------



## kykustoms

looks badass


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 15 2010, 12:02 PM~17498700
> *looks badass
> *


X100


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 15 2010, 08:33 PM~17498547
> *Thanks guys got some work done on the 63  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that Gold leaf on the side?

Love the paintjob bro...


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 15 2010, 11:33 AM~17498547
> *Thanks guys got some work done on the 63  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANOTHER BAD ASS PAINT JOB :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 15 2010, 12:02 PM~17498700
> *looks badass
> *


 x10000


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 15 2010, 02:33 PM~17498547
> *Thanks guys got some work done on the 63  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats sick pancho :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas I try my best :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@May 15 2010, 11:48 AM~17498915
> *Is that Gold leaf on the side?
> Love the paintjob bro...
> *


Yea gold leaf  

:cheesy: 



















Check out ldc for more pics of my regal :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 15 2010, 05:38 PM~17499426
> *Thanks fellas I try my best :biggrin:
> Yea gold leaf
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out ldc for more pics of my regal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 15 2010, 04:38 PM~17499426
> *Thanks fellas I try my best :biggrin:
> Yea gold leaf
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out ldc for more pics of my regal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the paint on that regal is amazing thats what im talking about :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  

Did a quick wheel swap on this old build :biggrin: 

From










To


----------



## darkside customs

Builds lookin good bro...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 15 2010, 10:54 PM~17501265
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> Did a quick wheel swap on this old build  :biggrin:
> 
> From
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice swap, looks ton better!!. How the hell do ya put down that gold leaf? I got some varigated green leaf i wanna apply to my green 63 and havent a damnest clue how to start.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks guys  



> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 15 2010, 07:31 PM~17501545
> *nice swap, looks ton better!!.  How the hell do ya put down that gold leaf?  I got some varigated green leaf i wanna apply to my green 63 and havent a damnest clue how to start.
> *


The leafing is a bit tricky to work with . the way I did it was cleared the body, layed down my pattern, brushed the glue and let it set for a couple min. so it can get tackie. Layed the leafing down awith the tape still in place and peeled of slowly then took the tape off slowly. Hope this helps if u got any more questions let me know .

Btw thanks to marinate and pink86regal for the tips on using the leafing


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 15 2010, 08:54 PM~17501265
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> Did a quick wheel swap on this old build  :biggrin:
> 
> From
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i know peeps who have done that to there 1:1 :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 15 2010, 02:38 PM~17499426
> *Thanks fellas I try my best :biggrin:
> Yea gold leaf
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out ldc for more pics of my regal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great paint!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  

Got the interior done and did some painting on the belly :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

Got the regal done


----------



## Trendsetta 68

OMG that is sick homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS HOMIE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 2 2010, 12:03 PM~17673927
> *Got the regal done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats sick as fuck! nice work pancho, i still got a lil ways to go with mine tho


----------



## bugs-one

Sick ass regal, homie. :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thats what im talking about this is bad ass right here!!! :0 wow!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:0 BEAUTIFUL WORK IN HERE PANCHO!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

real clean homie i love it :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> Got the regal done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 2 2010, 06:03 PM~17673927
> *Got the regal done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 2 2010, 01:59 PM~17675343
> *:0 BEAUTIFUL WORK IN HERE PANCHO!!!
> *


X-2!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :cheesy:



> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 2 2010, 12:22 PM~17676043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: thanks Siim


----------



## pancho1969

Got the engine done on the 63 :cheesy: 


















And an upcoming project :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FrameDragger

looking good bro :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 2 2010, 11:16 PM~17679820
> *Got the engine done on the 63 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an upcoming project  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 2 2010, 10:36 PM~17680033
> *:wow:
> *


oh yeah there it is!!! :biggrin: cant wait for this one.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 2 2010, 10:16 PM~17679820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is some beautiful work !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

love the rear trailing arms on the regal. real nice lock up with the telescopic cylinders!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  

Here's my 50 chevy truck :cheesy: . Its my first time doin frame work like this so I'm winging it :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 :wow: shit looks good bro!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 6 2010, 11:29 AM~17709139
> *:0  :wow:  shit looks good bro!!
> *


Thanks I need some compresesrs and tanks hint hint haha


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 6 2010, 02:13 PM~17709050
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> Here's my 50 chevy truck  :cheesy: . Its my first time doin frame work like this so I'm winging it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im likin this bro. clean work on the suspension so far. cant wait to see it done!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> Got the regal done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this is nice .. :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

> Got the regal done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sickest regal ive seen yet the details are sick wit it pancho
Click to expand...


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks roy and tunz 


Thanks evan I try my best :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 6 2010, 08:05 PM~17711497
> *Thanks roy and tunz
> Thanks even I try my best :cheesy:
> *



it just needs a cord with a switch on it hanging out the window :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 6 2010, 06:08 PM~17711518
> *it just needs a cord with a switch on it hanging out the window  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I always forget the switchs


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 6 2010, 07:15 PM~17711580
> *:biggrin: I always forget the switchs
> *


THEYRE JUST "HIDDEN" :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 6 2010, 03:13 PM~17709050
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> Here's my 50 chevy truck  :cheesy: . Its my first time doin frame work like this so I'm winging it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: thats sick fab work P


----------



## PIGEON

THAT REGAL IS UNQUOTABLE AND THAT GREEN IMPALA IS SWEET


----------



## brantstevens

Doing some clean ass work pancho!


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jun 7 2010, 04:28 AM~17714413
> *Doing some clean ass work pancho!
> *


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the coms fellas 

I seen this pic over at LDC website and I had to share :cheesy:.


----------



## EVIL C

Nice and congrats


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 8 2010, 10:15 PM~17731994
> *Thanks for the coms fellas
> 
> I seen this pic over at LDC website and I had to share :cheesy:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




congrats brother :biggrin: sick ass whip for sure


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 6 2010, 12:48 PM~17709211
> *Thanks I need some compresesrs and tanks hint hint haha
> *



i got you bro!! lol. yanno, i need a whip of mine painted up..know anybody? hint hint..lol :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 8 2010, 09:15 PM~17731994
> *Thanks for the coms fellas
> 
> I seen this pic over at LDC website and I had to share :cheesy:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah well deserved excelant job. congats !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## jevries

> Got the regal done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:
> 
> 
> 
> F-ing sick paintjob!! I really like that's hidden like that.
Click to expand...


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 8 2010, 07:15 PM~17731994
> *Thanks for the coms fellas
> 
> I seen this pic over at LDC website and I had to share :cheesy:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well deserved!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 8 2010, 08:15 PM~17731994
> *Thanks for the coms fellas
> 
> I seen this pic over at LDC website and I had to share :cheesy:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



swing what ya bring :biggrin: well deserved pancho that thing is sick


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 6 2010, 12:13 PM~17709050
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> Here's my 50 chevy truck  :cheesy: . Its my first time doin frame work like this so I'm winging it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good for your first time pancho :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks jevris and evan :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jun 10 2010, 09:33 AM~17748951
> *looks good for your first time pancho  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks wes I used ur builds and the minitruck build off for refrence :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: that regal is killer - congrats on the win :yes:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks stilldown  

Got the rear end about done :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 10 2010, 11:18 PM~17754839
> *Thanks stilldown
> 
> Got the rear end about done  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass rear end set up! :wow: now thats layin sum frame.


----------



## BiggC

Lookin' good Pancho!!


----------



## ElRafa

Congrats Pancho and the truck is lookin Sweet bro


----------



## danny chawps

> Thanks for the coms fellas
> 
> I seen this pic over at LDC website and I had to share :cheesy:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## caprice on dz

deffinately a bad ass build


----------



## SlammdSonoma

your fuel cells, compressors/tanks are heading that way today!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the coms fellas  



> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 15 2010, 12:00 PM~17794247
> *your fuel cells, compressors/tanks are heading that way today!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Pancho i need you to educate me on your painting tech ! You shit has been coming out so sweet you have me scared to attempt another lowrider paint scheme till i learn it !


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2010, 02:48 PM~17795732
> *Pancho  i  need  you  to  educate  me  on  your  painting  tech !  You  shit  has  been  coming  out  so  sweet    you  have  me  scared  to  attempt  another  lowrider  paint scheme  till  i  learn  it !
> *


Thanks mini I like to try new things on my paint jobs every time so I'm still learning new techniqes :cheesy: . I've been taking pics while I'm doin my painting so as soon as I get all the pics I need I'll do a lil how too . I have no prob showing my tricks


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 15 2010, 08:38 PM~17797277
> *Thanks mini I like to try new things on my paint jobs every time so I'm still learning new techniqes :cheesy: . I've been taking pics while I'm doin my painting so as soon as I get all the pics I need I'll do a lil how too . I have no prob showing my tricks
> *


great cant wait for this.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

X2...


----------



## LowandBeyond

Always sickass work bro! :0 killin it.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 15 2010, 09:38 PM~17797277
> *Thanks mini I like to try new things on my paint jobs every time so I'm still learning new techniqes :cheesy: . I've been taking pics while I'm doin my painting so as soon as I get all the pics I need I'll do a lil how too . I have no prob showing my tricks
> *




no he dont :biggrin: im still tryin to learn from one of the best!


always sick work pancho  keep doin what your doin, i got my eyes wide open :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

^^^^   :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

This truck should have been today but this I as far as I got  . I didn't want to cut holes in the bed so I used mkd's false floor idea  thanks mike :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Really nice...I say keep going and finish it....and great job on the false floor....also, what tires did you use on those wheels...the ones that came with them?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 24 2010, 09:00 PM~17881322
> *Really nice...I say keep going and finish it....and great job on the false floor....also, what tires did you use on those wheels...the ones that came with them?
> *


Thanks I'll get it done soon and yea those tires came with the wheels in the 58 impala kit


----------



## Esoteric

that bedfloor trick is nice


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice.


----------



## Zed

Holly Fuck Pancho , those patterns are sick ! and ya leafing looks great too ! :cheesy: 

The work on your trokita is very impressive ! :worship:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 16 2010, 10:12 PM~17809510
> *Always sickass work bro!  :0  killin' it.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 24 2010, 09:58 PM~17881299
> *This truck should have been  today but this I as far as I got  . I didn't want to cut holes in the bed so I used mkd's false floor idea  thanks mike :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice work bro..you know i like that!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 24 2010, 09:58 PM~17881299
> *This truck should have been  today but this I as far as I got  . I didn't want to cut holes in the bed so I used mkd's false floor idea  thanks mike :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 25 2010, 10:47 AM~17885464
> *Thanks fellas
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 6 2010, 07:52 AM~17971977
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


:wave: :biggrin:

A lil sneak peak :cheesy: look away 716


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sick


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 6 2010, 04:32 PM~17974719
> *Sick
> *


As hell!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 6 2010, 02:25 PM~17974651
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> 
> A lil sneak peak  :cheesy:  look away 716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 6 2010, 04:25 PM~17974651
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> 
> A lil sneak peak  :cheesy:  look away 716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 6 2010, 02:25 PM~17974651
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> 
> A lil sneak peak  :cheesy:  look away 716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: thats different


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 6 2010, 04:25 PM~17974651
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> 
> A lil sneak peak  :cheesy:  look away 716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
sorry man kinda hard not to stop by an see what you got going on in your thread all the time..but shit man.... this is very nice...i like it alot!!! you a bad man on them patterns my friend.......take your time no hurry.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 7 2010, 12:36 PM~17983969
> *:wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> sorry man kinda hard not to stop by an see what you got going on in your thread all the time..but shit man.... this is very nice...i like it alot!!! you a bad  man on them patterns my friend.......take your time no hurry.
> *


 :cheesy: 


Got the paint job done a couple weeks ago :cheesy: and sent out  


























And another quick paint job I did


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 5 2010, 02:30 PM~18236815
> *:cheesy:
> Got the paint job done a couple weeks ago  :cheesy:  and sent out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another quick paint job I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just got this in today like i said poncho youza bad man on them patterns i wish everyone could see this in person. its sick!!! :wow: ill get my ass movin on my baby blue 66 so i can get on this one next.. cant thankya enuogh for the work an the extras.. :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## [email protected]

here we go again :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

Clean ass paint, pancho. Much props. Keep it coming.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks jeff and buggs . I've been workin on some other projects just can't post them on lil yet :angry: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 5 2010, 11:45 AM~18236935
> *just got this in today like i said poncho youza bad man on them patterns i wish everyone could see this in person. its sick!!! :wow: ill get my ass movin on my baby blue 66 so i can get on this one next.. cant thankya enuogh for the work an the extras.. :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 No prob glad u like them and let me know when u ready for another


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Aug 5 2010, 03:23 PM~18238277
> *Clean ass paint, pancho. Much props. Keep it coming.
> *


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 5 2010, 02:30 PM~18236815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 5 2010, 12:30 PM~18236815
> *:cheesy:
> Got the paint job done a couple weeks ago  :cheesy:  and sent out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another quick paint job I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man pancho, your paint jobs are starting to look spiritual,, i swear dude?
its like God is guiding your your flow's? that look's like some stained glass window cathedral shit! I got my eye on you.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 6 2010, 02:25 PM~17974651
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> 
> A lil sneak peak  :cheesy:  look away 716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want this pattern, on the roof of a 63 rivi.. and the side of the roof and the trunk!
it's hypnotic! Hey bro forgive me, i am just now seeing the truck, the frame work
the trailer.. sick sick man......dammm.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit man..i gotta seriously send somethin that way for your graceful hands to play with. (no ****) ive thought about doin that to a car but that just looks amazing man!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin: 

And markie and slammd just let me know when u need somthing painted  :cheesy:


----------



## pedritooro

Some very nice builds


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Aug 8 2010, 01:14 PM~18257746
> *Thanks fellas :biggrin:
> 
> And markie and slammd just let me know when u need somthing painted  :cheesy:
> *


since your sayin...i do have sumthin id love to see what ya throw at it.... :biggrin: 








:wow:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 8 2010, 07:40 PM~18260018
> *since your sayin...i do have sumthin id love to see what ya throw at it.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


Are you going to either lower the bed rails on this one or raise the door rails? Looks kinda silly if you don't. Check out the Master Image Customs Green Crew Cut Dually, they had to box in the top of the doors to make the height correct....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nope not doin anything, gonna be adding a lip that will act as a wingish/ramp like thing to connect the lower to the upper...been looking at it for a year now and thats the only thing i can come up with. I not hacking it anymore than i have to


----------



## MKD904

sounds good...


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks pedritooro 



> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 8 2010, 06:40 PM~18260018
> *since your sayin...i do have sumthin id love to see what ya throw at it.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: we can work something out let me know  :cheesy:


----------



## MC562

This truck should have been today but this I as far as I got  . I didn't want to cut holes in the bed so I used mkd's false floor idea  thanks mike :biggrin: 
























[/quote]
NICE


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jul 6 2010, 02:25 PM~17974651
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> 
> A lil sneak peak  :cheesy:  look away 716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I gave this one a nick name already? THE SIXTEENTH CHAPEL 
no dis intended to anybody!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2010, 03:15 PM~17308376
> *Got the 64 done today  :cheesy:  tried some new clear on the hood and had a bad reaction so its staying woth no hood for now till I repaint it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you made an amt, look like a revel..


----------



## Hydrohype

wow,, just plain wow!


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: thanks markie


----------



## pancho1969

Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals


----------



## pancho1969

And my 61 low rod :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 1 2010, 11:49 PM~18466424
> *Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im speachless this car is the nicest 66 ive seen yet! :wow: amazing work on all the detail bro.. that trunk is sick an the jam is perfect! perfect all the way around very nice poncho. :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Sep 1 2010, 11:49 PM~18466424-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Sep 2 2010, 12:02 AM~18466584
> *And my 61 low rod  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


both of dese builds r so clean...very nice job wit da paint an all da detail work u put into dem. :wow: awesome work... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep it up bro'...laterz.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Damn Panocha ! The 61 is clean but i careless about them wheels but brother that 66 is fuckin unstoppable ! Very clean and super detailed ! This just might be my fav of all your builds but that black 61 is still right there with it !


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work on both of those.... That 66 is just fuckin insane... you always do some bad ass trunk setups...


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the feedback fellas


----------



## rollindeep408

> Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> sick pancho you constantly step your game up there is no catching up to you its nice to finally see all those pics come together and btw i cleared a spot on my shelf next to your 61 for that 66


----------



## tunzafun

that 66 is DAZZLIN! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 1 2010, 09:49 PM~18466424
> *Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOMETIMES ITS JUST HARD FOR ME TO BELIEVE THESE ARE 1/25 MODELS, YOU DO AMAZING WORK THANKS FOR SHOWING A NEWBIES HOW ITS SUPPOSE TO BE DONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks tunz 



> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 1 2010, 10:16 PM~18467246
> *sick pancho you constantly step your game up there is no catching up to you  its nice to finally see all those pics come together and btw i cleared a spot on my shelf next to your 61 for that 66
> *


Thanks evan I'm trying to grow with every build I'm glad its noticeable :biggrin:
Maybe one day it will be for sale


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 2 2010, 12:31 AM~18467361
> *Thanks tunz
> Thanks evan I'm trying to grow with every build I'm glad its noticeable :biggrin:
> Maybe one day it will be for sale
> *


its crazy i dont see how you can can better than you already are bro there is a show in auburn in december hopefully we can all make that


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909+Sep 1 2010, 10:29 PM~18467347-->
> 
> 
> 
> SOMETIMES ITS JUST HARD FOR ME TO BELIEVE THESE ARE 1/25 MODELS, YOU DO AMAZING WORK THANKS FOR SHOWING A NEWBIES HOW ITS SUPPOSE TO BE DONE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks sneeky  and if u need any help withanythin feel free to ask
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@Sep 1 2010, 10:37 PM~18467406
> *its crazy i dont see how you can can better than you already are bro there is a show in auburn in december hopefully we can all make that
> *


Haha thanks evan this build took me about 5 weeks only 3-4 hrs a day so the main thing I want to work on is not rushing so much :biggrin:

Let me know bout the show if y'all gona go


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 1 2010, 09:49 PM~18466424
> *Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another C.L.E.A.N. and beautiful build!


----------



## rollindeep408

> And my 61 low rod :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote


----------



## COAST2COAST

sick work homie , 66 is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 2 2010, 12:49 AM~18466424
> *Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





another bad ass whip! sick work brother!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACNHO!! :biggrin: sick! what u txt me bout this 66....i think u got it lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie this is freakin' unreal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Absolutely the sickest '66 out there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 2 2010, 07:54 AM~18468249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homie this is freakin' unreal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Absolutely the sickest '66 out there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Pancho all the rides r loolking clean!especially the 66!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for all the great comps fellas . 



> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Sep 2 2010, 04:04 AM~18468085-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: thanks tonio
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Sep 2 2010, 04:33 AM~18468181
> *PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACNHO!!  :biggrin:  sick! what u txt me bout this 66....i think u got it lol
> *


:biggrin: thanks jay like I said after seen your 66 and trends 66 I knew what I had to try to top .


----------



## pancho1969

A couple of engine pics :biggrin:


----------



## dink

> Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote*WOW* :wow: :biggrin:
> 
> sick pancho you constantly step your game up there is no catching up to you its nice to finally see all those pics come together and btw i cleared a spot on my shelf next to your 61 for that 66
Click to expand...


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN NICE WORK ON THAT 66 HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:wow: 

too sick !!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 1 2010, 08:49 PM~18466424
> *Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Y did u use STANDARDS,you should of gone with REVERSED 
:roflmao: 







J/K BRO, rides came out SIK  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 1 2010, 08:49 PM~18466424
> *Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I did want to start building again but u just crushed that dream pancho :angry: !!! Lol This is one badass 66!! I need tips from you bro


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 2 2010, 08:38 AM~18469594
> *Y did u use STANDARDS,you should of gone with REVERSED
> :roflmao:
> J/K BRO, rides came out SIK   :biggrin:
> *


Thanks smilie but I don't even know the difference :happysad: haha


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 2 2010, 12:38 PM~18469594
> *Y did u use STANDARDS,you should of gone with REVERSED
> :roflmao:
> J/K BRO, rides came out SIK   :biggrin:
> *




:scrutinize: you say up? i say down  you say left? i say right


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 1 2010, 09:49 PM~18466424
> *Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ESTAS CABRON !!!


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Sep 2 2010, 09:43 AM~18470111
> *I did want to start building again but u just crushed that dream pancho :angry: !!! Lol This is one badass 66!! I need tips from you bro
> *


Haha thanks eddie ur builds made me step my buids up :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Sep 2 2010, 09:45 AM~18470139-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks smilie but I don't even know the difference  :happysad: haha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *REVERSE* :thumbsup: * PEGASUS MCLANES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STANDARDS* :thumbsdown: *PEGASUS 1109's*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> <[email protected]_@Sep 2 2010, 09:48 AM~18470164
> *:scrutinize: you say up? i say down   you say left? i say right
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

i mean are you agreing with me? that 1109's look like standards? or bustin my balls (no ****) lol :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 1 2010, 08:49 PM~18466424
> *Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam Pancho, that thing came out sweet!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , looking good bro! nice color too


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 2 2010, 11:27 AM~18470442
> *REVERSE  :thumbsup:   PEGASUS MCLANES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STANDARDS  :thumbsdown:  PEGASUS 1109's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:
> :biggrin:
> *


though youre somewhat valid in your argument 1109s arent standards take the lip off 1109s then you have standards


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 2 2010, 10:36 AM~18470509
> *i mean are you agreing with me? that 1109's look like standards? or bustin my balls (no ****) lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: just my 2ct on the 1109's. 

I wish they would of stuck with the original 1109's.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 2 2010, 12:56 PM~18470653
> *though youre somewhat valid in your argument 1109s arent standards take the lip off 1109s then you have standards
> *


Actually those are lip lace standards do have a tiny lip lip lace are exactly how they sound 

Sorry to jack your thread pAncho


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 2 2010, 10:56 AM~18470653
> *though youre somewhat valid in your argument 1109s arent standards take the lip off 1109s then you have standards
> *


tru, but even with the lip they look like standards, its seems like they made that lip shorter and then the rim taller  which gives them a 14'' looks on models :angry: 

this is what there old 1109's looked, which there lip was very nicer:









*SORRY PANCHO, DON'T MEAN TO WHORE UR TOPIC* :happysad:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas and no prob thanks for keeping my thread at the top :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 2 2010, 01:06 PM~18470700
> *Thanks fellas and no prob thanks for keeping my thread at the top :biggrin:
> *


Your builds keep this thread banging panch


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Pancho, the 66 is looking bad as phawk bro...... Nice job!


----------



## tatman

THATS CLEAN!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 2 2010, 02:56 PM~18470653
> *though youre somewhat valid in your argument 1109s arent standards take the lip off 1109s then you have standards
> *





there to shallow to be deep dish wheels............. that why i think pegasus made them two different wheels, one for imports and one for lolos  they covered there bases  

the 1109 is just too shallow to be used on a low lows imo. ill stick to the old 1109's and the 1301's!  1109's are standard wires in my eyes :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for all the great comps fellas much appreciated 

Gona finish up these 3 next :cheesy:


----------



## sneekyg909

WHERE DID YOU FIND THE GAS DOOR GUARD ON THE 63 ? :nicoderm:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 2 2010, 05:49 AM~18466424
> *Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: NICE BRO


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909+Sep 3 2010, 07:06 AM~18477543-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE DID YOU FIND THE GAS DOOR GUARD ON THE 63 ? :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just cut the shape out of the bmf
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-josh 78_@Sep 3 2010, 07:49 AM~18477929
> *:wow: NICE BRO
> *


Thanks josh


----------



## CHR1S619

Damn Pancho, your putting in some work. Bad as work too, keep it up bro.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 3 2010, 05:43 PM~18477405
> *Thanks for all the great comps fellas much appreciated
> 
> Gona finish up these 3 next  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


63 looks already fucking killer, cant wait to see it finished :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

damn homie all your builds are tight you got mad skills much props! :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> And my 61 low rod :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> OFF THE CHAIN!
Click to expand...


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## pancho1969

Here's a pic of my sub panels for the 63 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 3 2010, 02:32 PM~18479406
> *Here's a pic of my sub panels for the 63  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuckin sick i still cant paint like this !


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 3 2010, 08:32 PM~18479406
> *Here's a pic of my sub panels for the 63  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 3 2010, 02:32 PM~18479406
> *Here's a pic of my sub panels for the 63  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: ...mad man , with mad skills !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 1 2010, 06:49 PM~18466424
> *Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you're a fukkin madman.... :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 3 2010, 02:32 PM~18479406
> *Here's a pic of my sub panels for the 63  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: this is crazy...sick work poncho your killin it with this one....nice phone cover too...lol...


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas I'm hoping to get the 63 done this weekend all I need to do is the trunk setup and then final assembly :biggrin:

Here's a pic of my phine case I did a couple months ago its all beat up now so I'm gona have to make another soon


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 1 2010, 11:02 PM~18466584
> *And my 61 low rod  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ride are looking good.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 3 2010, 09:43 AM~18477405
> *Thanks for all the great comps fellas much appreciated
> 
> Gona finish up these 3 next  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat 63' is lookin really good pancho...very nice paint job. can't wait to c it done...keep up all da good work. laterz...


----------



## gseeds

this looks prefect !!!! and what a super nice paint job, good job bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great feed back fellas


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 3 2010, 07:41 PM~18481608
> *ride are looking good.
> *


X2 !













..............


----------



## danny chawps

> Thanks for all the great comps fellas much appreciated
> 
> Gona finish up these 3 next :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my sub panels for the 63 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: now that im situated again i can dust off the detox try and finish that bitch too  .....faaaaawken tight foo


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey Poncho, I heard you made the 'Vegas show. Here you go bro !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  



> Thanks for all the great comps fellas much appreciated
> 
> Gona finish up these 3 next :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my sub panels for the 63 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: now that im situated again i can dust off the detox try and finish that bitch too  .....faaaaawken tight foo
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Chawps can't wait to see it done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Poncho, I heard you made the 'Vegas show. Here you go bro !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks trend I was wanting one of these from you great job
Click to expand...


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 4 2010, 07:51 PM~18488257
> *Hey Poncho, I heard you made the 'Vegas show. Here you go bro !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:  coo shit trend id by that mag :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Got the 50 just about ready for paint :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala

pancho what did you get the wheels off of for that 50?????


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 10 2010, 10:41 PM~18539126
> *pancho what did you get the wheels off of for that 50?????
> *


They are from the 58 impala kit


----------



## undercoverimpala

cool thanks bro i have been seeing those wheels around and i think they are the shit...... going to have to get me a few 58 kits ...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

Bad dude..Hey If i (Over flake a car) can try to sand some of the flake? the way i would wet sand a paint?


----------



## BiggC

As always, some nice work in here!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:yes: :thumbsup: 

dig that mag cover 2 trend :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 11 2010, 02:08 AM~18539248
> *Bad dude..Hey If i (Over flake a car) can try to sand some of the flake? the way i would wet sand a paint?
> *


I hope I'm not steppin' on anyone's toes, but no.

You'll leave "burn' marks on the flaked base.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## danny chawps




----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 11 2010, 12:04 AM~18539230
> *cool thanks bro i have been seeing those wheels around and i think they are the shit...... going to have to get me a few 58 kits ......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Quite a few kits have the....old mustang, 58, 55 Impalas, the nova kit, the 69 Camero kit...very easy to find and nice wheels, I prefer to put them in the pegasus tires thought.....

With Pegasus staggered tires and Pegasus rings in the rear


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 11 2010, 09:42 AM~18540223
> *Quite a few kits have the....old mustang, 58, 55 Impalas, the nova kit, the 69 Camero kit...very easy to find and nice wheels, I prefer to put them in the pegasus tires thought.....
> 
> With Pegasus staggered tires and Pegasus rings in the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a sweet-ass build bro!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MC562

Got the 50 just about ready for paint :cheesy: 

















[/quote]
NICE PANCHO


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 11 2010, 01:24 AM~18539022
> *Got the 50 just about ready for paint  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin smooth bro....cant wait to see what you lay down on this..


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## pancho1969

Just a quick mock up pic :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Looks Sick Pancho!!!


----------



## machio

Like always, detail on point homie..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 14 2010, 10:03 AM~18563314
> *Just a quick mock up pic :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow!! :0 :wow: i got dibs if you ever sell this baby!!!! :biggrin: you get that loot yet i sent you for the toys?? mini got his an i sent them both out the same day just wondering i hope it there before you have the model show.. :happysad:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 14 2010, 09:03 AM~18563314
> *Just a quick mock up pic :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's hot.. love the way you did the subs.. that panel is very cool


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 10 2010, 11:24 PM~18539022
> *Got the 50 just about ready for paint  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kind of primer is this? and did you sand it after primer, with what 
paper? 

Pancho I cant even think about your paints? painting has been giving me such 
a head ache lately.. THE BEST i COULD EVER HOPE FOR, is to just be confident with single colors... two tones,,,and masking for the center strip,,(like 61's and 62's) that always give's me hard time...

BUT WHAT i REALLY REALLY WANT, AND WILL TRY TO GET BETTER AT?
iS THE TRUNK, AND UNDER THE HOOD GAME, YOU CONSISTENTLY COME OUT 
HARDER AND HARDER? AND YOU MAKE IT LOOK EASY? LIKE NOTHING IS EVER JUST 
CRAMMED INTO PLACE... ITS AMAZING, BUT FUCKIN FRUSTRATING AT THE SAME
TIME... YOUR LIGHT YEARS AHEAD IN SKILL MAN.,.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 14 2010, 10:03 AM~18563314
> *Just a quick mock up pic :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That set up is beautiful !!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  I'll be done with the 63 tomarrow :cheesy:



> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Sep 14 2010, 08:23 AM~18563931-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow!! :0  :wow: i got dibs if you ever sell this baby!!!! :biggrin:  you get that loot yet i sent you for the toys?? mini got his an i sent them both out the same day just wondering i hope it there before you have the model show.. :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks it gots to go to a couple shows before I sell it haha. Na not yet  when didi mini get it?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydrohype_@Sep 14 2010, 08:45 AM~18564137
> *what kind of primer is this? and  did you sand it after primer, with what
> paper?
> 
> Pancho I cant even think about your paints? painting has been giving me such
> a head ache lately.. THE BEST i COULD EVER HOPE FOR, is to just be confident with single colors... two tones,,,and masking for the center strip,,(like 61's and 62's) that always give's me hard time...
> 
> BUT WHAT i REALLY REALLY WANT, AND WILL TRY TO GET BETTER AT?
> iS THE TRUNK, AND UNDER THE HOOD GAME, YOU CONSISTENTLY COME OUT
> HARDER AND HARDER? AND YOU MAKE IT LOOK EASY? LIKE NOTHING IS EVER JUST
> CRAMMED INTO PLACE... ITS AMAZING, BUT FUCKIN FRUSTRATING AT THE SAME
> TIME... YOUR LIGHT YEARS AHEAD IN SKILL MAN.,.
> *


Thanks markie the primer is plastikote t-235 primer and I sand it with 1800 grit sandpapper. Just keep building you'll get the hang of it :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 14 2010, 08:03 AM~18563314
> *Just a quick mock up pic :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick as work as usual !


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 14 2010, 08:03 AM~18563314
> *Just a quick mock up pic :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*SWEET* :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 14 2010, 08:03 AM~18563314
> *Just a quick mock up pic :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuuuuuuck pancho :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas 

I got this 59 buick done today nothing special just a lil kustom :cheesy:

Started like this


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 15 2010, 11:30 AM~18575659
> *Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> I got this 59 buick done today nothing special just a lil kustom :cheesy:
> 
> Started like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!!! Nice work Pancho, you used the 59 Impala roof? Came out really good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76

damn pancho nice work bro


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas and yea I used the impala roof :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

crankin out some killer rides bro, nice work


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 14 2010, 04:03 PM~18563314
> *Just a quick mock up pic :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALY NICE I LIKE THAT


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks smilie I got to many started just finishing them up now :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 15 2010, 02:30 PM~18575659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats some clean work bro ! I love those subtle scallops !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## regalistic

damn homie [email protected]# lookin good up in here :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas :cheesy: 

I also got the 63 done today :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

thats some str8 gangsta shit right there pancho!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 15 2010, 02:50 PM~18576732
> *Thanks for the comps fellas  :cheesy:
> 
> I also got the 63 done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man i gotta give it up to u foo , that muuuufuka came out sick as fuck , dam im almost done putting inn late nights , i gotta bust out my trey but i doubt it will be as detailed as yours :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric

that 63 is fucking nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Bang ! The mutha is gangsta !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas 



> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 15 2010, 03:38 PM~18577494
> *man i gotta give it up to u foo , that muuuufuka came out sick  as fuck , dam im almost done putting inn late nights , i gotta bust out my trey but i doubt it will be as detailed as yours  :happysad:
> *


:wave: thanks chawps :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 15 2010, 04:50 PM~18576732
> *Thanks for the comps fellas  :cheesy:
> 
> I also got the 63 done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hopper4lyfe

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 15 2010, 02:50 PM~18576732
> *Thanks for the comps fellas  :cheesy:
> 
> I also got the 63 done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang homie thats a killer 63


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 15 2010, 02:50 PM~18576732
> *Thanks for the comps fellas  :cheesy:
> 
> I also got the 63 done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: fuckin sick ass tre!!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 15 2010, 03:50 PM~18576732
> *Thanks for the comps fellas  :cheesy:
> 
> I also got the 63 done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :run: on a whole nother level pancho clean in the atention to details


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas I'm just trying to get them lookin a lil more real :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 15 2010, 02:50 PM~18576732
> *Thanks for the comps fellas  :cheesy:
> 
> I also got the 63 done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN! Damn bro, your tapework is damn good, the lines are so thin.


----------



## sneekyg909

WILL WE SEE ANY OF YOUR WORK @ ROUTE 66 ? :nicoderm:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 15 2010, 10:25 PM~18579411
> *:worship:  :worship:  :run:  on a whole nother level pancho clean in the atention to details
> *


x2 :biggrin: 
when she's for sale hit me up. :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas 



> _Originally posted by sneekyg909+Sep 15 2010, 11:25 PM~18581054-->
> 
> 
> 
> WILL WE SEE ANY OF YOUR WORK @ ROUTE 66 ? :nicoderm:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea I'll be there :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 16 2010, 04:28 AM~18581527
> *x2  :biggrin:
> when she's for sale hit me up. :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## dink

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 15 2010, 02:50 PM~18576732
> *Thanks for the comps fellas  :cheesy:
> 
> I also got the 63 done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful as always Pancho....wish I could make it to Route 66 to see it.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 15 2010, 05:50 PM~18576732
> *Thanks for the comps fellas  :cheesy:
> 
> I also got the 63 done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





straight beast man.................. oh an real good with the foil too  



killer work as always pancho


----------



## MARINATE

:worship: TREY IS ON HIT PANCHO :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  

Sucks u can't make it mike  maybe the next show


----------



## EVIL C

beautiful work on 63


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 15 2010, 10:50 PM~18576732
> *Thanks for the comps fellas  :cheesy:
> 
> I also got the 63 done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: SICK


----------



## mo customs

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 5 2010, 02:03 AM~18489968
> *Thanks fellas
> Thanks. Chawps can't wait to see it done
> Thanks trend I was wanting one of these from you great job
> *


nice man 50 is bad ass and 63 also all of them r bad ass c u tommorow ill be there with the dangerous toys shirt on big white guy


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas 

See you there mo :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

VERY CLEAN PANCHO LOVE IT HOMIE, GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW HOMIE! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

Always some great looking builds!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks gil and 85


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 15 2010, 05:50 PM~18576732
> *Thanks for the comps fellas  :cheesy:
> 
> I also got the 63 done today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad ass Tre Pancho!  Nice work bro!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks scurape  


Got home last night from the route 66 show I came home with a first place win in the lowrider(wild) class with my 66 impala :cheesy: 










If your wondering why the pic has a new kit I ended up selling it at the pegasus meeting :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 20 2010, 11:08 AM~18610406
> *Thanks scurape
> Got home last night from the route 66 show I came home with a first place win in the lowrider(wild) class with my 66 impala :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your wondering why the pic has a new kit I ended up selling it at the pegasus meeting :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


congrats.. i knew you would do good!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 20 2010, 11:08 AM~18610406
> *Thanks scurape
> Got home last night from the route 66 show I came home with a first place win in the lowrider(wild) class with my 66 impala :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats homie !!!!!!!!!!!

that '66 is a showstopper !


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 20 2010, 09:08 AM~18610406
> *Thanks scurape
> Got home last night from the route 66 show I came home with a first place win in the lowrider(wild) class with my 66 impala :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your wondering why the pic has a new kit I ended up selling it at the pegasus meeting :happysad: :biggrin:
> *



pics of the said 66 :happysad:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas 

Here's some pics chawps :cheesy: 

=pancho1969,Sep 1 2010, 08:49 PM~18466424]
Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals 

























































































































[/quote]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> Thanks fellas
> 
> Here's some pics chawps :cheesy:
> 
> =pancho1969,Sep 1 2010, 08:49 PM~18466424]
> Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals


[/quote]
:0  sick azz 66...no wonder you got 1st...


----------



## DJ-ROY

^^^ Beautiful


----------



## undercoverimpala

CONGRATS ON THE WIN AT THE SHOW BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## machio

Great work homie,any pics of the show,model tables? Congrats.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the congrats fellas  



> _Originally posted by machio_@Sep 20 2010, 12:06 PM~18612339
> *Great work homie,any pics of the show,model tables? Congrats.
> *


For pics check out the route 66 show topic or the down 2 scale topic


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 20 2010, 10:08 AM~18610406
> *Thanks scurape
> Got home last night from the route 66 show I came home with a first place win in the lowrider(wild) class with my 66 impala :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your wondering why the pic has a new kit I ended up selling it at the pegasus meeting :happysad: :biggrin:
> *



:0 :tears: :tears:


----------



## MARINATE

:wow: DAM DOG YOU SOLD THE 66 HUH, ONE SICK ASS RIDE PANCHO


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 20 2010, 09:08 AM~18610406
> *Thanks scurape
> Got home last night from the route 66 show I came home with a first place win in the lowrider(wild) class with my 66 impala :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your wondering why the pic has a new kit I ended up selling it at the pegasus meeting :happysad: :biggrin:
> *


WHAT!!!... WHO BOUGHT IT, I WISH I HAD KNOWN YOU WERE SELLING IT THAT 66 IS BADDD :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas and yea the 66 is gone  . I was like :tears: when I handed it over but the next one will be better


----------



## FrameDragger

I couldnt believe u sold it either :0 lol. Hey but money is money rite, n u can always build another one :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> Thanks fellas
> 
> Here's some pics chawps :cheesy:
> 
> =pancho1969,Sep 1 2010, 08:49 PM~18466424]
> Here's my 99% done finish pics of my 66 still got to change the windshield and add the door seals


[/quote]


66 looks good. I like the paint work.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 20 2010, 11:07 PM~18617866
> *Thanks fellas and yea the 66 is gone  . I was like :tears: when I handed it over but the next one will be better
> *



lol i had to read it twice i saw a few peeps skip past it i was like damn ... must have gotten an offer you could not refuse i dont blame who got it cause ive got your 61 fuckin thing is flawless i get the next one hahaha :happysad: :biggrin:

ohh and 100 pages :0 :wow: of nothing but sick ass builds


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin: 

:0


----------



## 408models

:0 :loco: HE'S AT IT AGAIN


----------



## dig_derange

66 looks good. I like the paint work.
[/quote]

Wow! Looks perfect!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 21 2010, 02:29 PM~18623232
> *Thanks fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 baldy


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks smile and dig 



> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 21 2010, 06:10 PM~18626475
> *:0  baldy
> *


Yup got to make room for some paint  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## lemonde

What are some non-common builds on ZSZC that are underplayed? 

If I get to register I might pick one, just for the heck of it XD.

And please, no weapon switching builds like Heuk/Bich/Pach/Fire or something weird.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

so i heard you brought home some hardware this weekend :cheesy: congrats brother!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 21 2010, 03:29 PM~18623232
> *Thanks fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SLow down Pancho ! I am on the hunt for another promo build ! Iwant to rebuild 1 thats not in red plastic ! I'll be watching this build cause i can only image what you goning to put on it !


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks jeff :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 22 2010, 09:33 AM~18631999
> *SLow  down  Pancho !    I  am  on the hunt  for  another  promo    build  !  Iwant to  rebuild  1  thats  not  in  red  plastic  !  I'll be  watching this  build    cause  i  can  only  image  what  you  goning  to  put  on  it !
> *


Thanks mini I thought it was molded in blue so I lucked out with it being in white :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps

66 looks good. I like the paint work.
[/quote]


dam pancho , u shoud really get into doing full scale cars u would be a baaaad muuuufuka man :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

> 66 looks good. I like the paint work.


dam pancho , u shoud really get into doing full scale cars u would be a baaaad muuuufuka man :cheesy:
[/quote]

Thanks chawps one day I'll try it  :biggrin: 

Did some tapeing :cheesy: 










My ruff drawing :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> dam pancho , u shoud really get into doing full scale cars u would be a baaaad muuuufuka man :cheesy:


Thanks chawps one day I'll try it  :biggrin: 

Did some tapeing :cheesy: 










My ruff drawing :biggrin:









[/quote]


:wow: :wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

ima start sending my shit to you to tape :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 2 2010, 08:14 PM~18720209
> *ima start sending my shit to you to tape :biggrin:
> *





why? taping is the easy part, its mapping out a pattern that's the bitch


----------



## [email protected]

My ruff drawing :biggrin:












this is a good start to a step by step brother  keep it comein, you know im watchin


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 2 2010, 09:39 PM~18720691
> *why? taping is the easy part, its mapping out a pattern that's the bitch
> *



my point exactly J...


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 2 2010, 05:39 PM~18720691
> *why? taping is the easy part, its mapping out a pattern that's the bitch
> *


The hard part for me is the design too. so while I'm at work with nothin to do i draw them up so I don't have to think of it while I'm laying the tape :biggrin:.

I'm gona take pics during the paint process so I can get started on the how too's  :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 2 2010, 10:26 PM~18720996
> *Thanks fellas
> The hard part for me is the design too. so while I'm at work with nothin to do i draw them up so I don't have to think of it while I'm laying the tape :biggrin:.
> 
> I'm gona take pics during the paint process so I can get started on the how too's  :cheesy:
> *



smooth pancho. that's where I need the help  you should do a video how to 

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 2 2010, 10:26 PM~18720996
> *Thanks fellas
> The hard part for me is the design too. so while I'm at work with nothin to do i draw them up so I don't have to think of it while I'm laying the tape :biggrin:.
> 
> I'm gona take pics during the paint process so I can get started on the how too's  :cheesy:
> *




im gonna have to start doin that................ just draw shit up  


im looking forward to seein this one go down, looks like another bad ass pattern pancho :biggrin: .......................... getter done!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Oct 2 2010, 06:41 PM~18721091-->
> 
> 
> 
> smooth pancho. that's where I need the help  you should do a video how to
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I knew how that would be a lot easier then pics haha
> 
> <[email protected]_@Oct 2 2010, 07:11 PM~18721252
> *im gonna have to start doin that................ just draw shit up
> im looking forward to seein this one go down, looks like another bad ass pattern pancho :biggrin: .......................... getter done!
> *


Yup a lot eaier to draw them first. 

Thanks jeff I gota to try to keep getting better :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That kool bro do it up homie.



I like to study the body of the car and it's different curves and lines then start layin' out the tape.

I use to draw the patterns out but I always tend to stray away from my drawing and end up with somethin' a little better.

I believe it was due to the difference of the body lines from the actual car compared to the paper drawings. :dunno:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 3 2010, 05:40 AM~18722972
> *That kool bro do it up homie.
> I like to study the body of the car and it's different curves and lines then start layin' out the tape.
> 
> I use to draw the patterns out but I always tend to stray away from my drawing and end up with somethin' a little better.
> 
> I believe it was due to the difference of the body lines from the actual car compared to the paper drawings.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I do the that too the drawing just gives me a ruff idea of what I wana do :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

New project :cheesy: thanks to roni for a great deal on it 

Got it Monday broke it down and did a lil body work yeterday. Got it primed today got to do a lil more sanding and I'm gona start laying some paint this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

:biggrin: lookin good! i still gotta get mines...


----------



## CHR1S619

I can't wait to see the paint work on that


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Oct 10 2010, 10:02 PM~18779584
> *I can't wait to see the paint work on that
> *


X2 ! That's what's up bro, I gotta find me one of those !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 10 2010, 06:57 PM~18779073
> *New project  :cheesy: thanks to roni for a great deal on it
> 
> Got it Monday broke it down and did a lil body work yeterday. Got it primed today got to do a lil more sanding and I'm gona start laying some paint this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS BAD..ITS GONNA BE SICK... HEY TRENDSETTA, DO YOU HAVE ANY 
OF THOSE LITTLE SMILEY DUDE'S IN A HENDRIX STYLE.. 
(LIKE AN AFRO DUDE WITH A HEAD BAND). OR MAYBE A PIMP LIKE DUDE WITH 
A LONG PERM IN HIS HAIR..(LIKE SUPERFLY SMILEY)


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: 
DAMN I STILL GOTTA FINISH MY SONS :happysad:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 10 2010, 05:57 PM~18779073
> *New project  :cheesy: thanks to roni for a great deal on it
> 
> Got it Monday broke it down and did a lil body work yeterday. Got it primed today got to do a lil more sanding and I'm gona start laying some paint this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i know this is gonna b sik


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 10 2010, 06:57 PM~18779073
> *New project  :cheesy: thanks to roni for a great deal on it
> 
> Got it Monday broke it down and did a lil body work yeterday. Got it primed today got to do a lil more sanding and I'm gona start laying some paint this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



foo i know it will look sick man , u got alot of talent and if you do this one dont stop go full scale trust me ppl will pay to have some tight work done


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 12 2010, 01:57 PM~18792900
> *foo i know it will look sick man , u got alot of talent and if you do this one dont stop go full scale trust me ppl will pay to have some tight work done
> *


 :cheesy: thanks chawps :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 10 2010, 07:57 PM~18779073
> *New project  :cheesy: thanks to roni for a great deal on it
> 
> Got it Monday broke it down and did a lil body work yeterday. Got it primed today got to do a lil more sanding and I'm gona start laying some paint this weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got you covered pancho cant wait to see how this thing comes out bad ass colors for sure


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 13 2010, 01:55 AM~18797369
> *i got you covered pancho cant wait to see how this thing comes out bad ass colors for sure
> *


Thanks evan and thanks for the paint too  . I can't wait to start painting :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 13 2010, 06:52 AM~18797557
> *Thanks evam and thanks for the paint too   . I can't wait to start painting :biggrin:
> *


Keep us posted bro !


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 13 2010, 04:52 AM~18797557
> *Thanks evam and thanks for the paint too   . I can't wait to start painting :biggrin:
> *


i got flake if u need some  :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Will do trend  



> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 13 2010, 07:04 AM~18798347
> *i got flake if u need some    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Got some paint yesterday from evan :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 18 2010, 08:43 PM~18845489
> *Got some paint yesterday from evan :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BOMB COLORS RIGHT THERE......


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 18 2010, 07:43 PM~18845489
> *Got some paint yesterday from evan :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Handle it Pancho can't wait to see what you come up with :biggrin: hno: hno:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 18 2010, 08:43 PM~18845489
> *Got some paint yesterday from evan :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lOOKS LIKE IT SMELLS GOOD ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Oct 19 2010, 11:25 AM~18851858-->
> 
> 
> 
> Handle it Pancho can't wait to see what you come up with :biggrin:  hno:  hno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2 can't wait either :biggrin: just waiting for some flake to come in :0. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Oct 19 2010, 01:02 PM~18852659
> *lOOKS LIKE IT SMELLS GOOD !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

updates nikka updates :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

hno: hno: hno: :drama: :drama: :drama: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: I got the base color painted tomarrow I'm gona try to start the patterns :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 26 2010, 08:03 PM~18918078
> *:biggrin: I got the base color painted tomarrow I'm gona try to start the patterns :cheesy:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Sorry brother i posted that pic in the wrong topic ! I meant to be posted in Random topic please forgive me !


----------



## COAST2COAST

thats sick !!


----------



## pancho1969

Got to do the other side then I can start masking and spraying :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i dont get how you do those curves...thats badass man!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 28 2010, 02:33 PM~18932886
> *Got to do the other side then I can start masking and spraying :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 28 2010, 04:33 PM~18932886
> *Got to do the other side then I can start masking and spraying :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nICE !


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 28 2010, 03:33 PM~18932886
> *Got to do the other side then I can start masking and spraying :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




get down my :ninja:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## 408models

hno: hno: HUH OH, here we go :0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 29 2010, 06:32 AM~18939005
> *hno:  hno: HUH OH, here we go :0
> *


 :biggrin:  



Time to start the fades :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala

:wow: :wow: :wow: Damb bro this is going to be killer!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks richard

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Hell yeah!! I can't wait to see the finshed out come. :cheesy:


----------



## tone64

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 1 2010, 10:16 PM~18963468
> *Thanks richard
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


unbelievable pancho coming together perfect


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 2 2010, 07:16 AM~18963468
> *Thanks richard
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FAWK!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

You know pancho, I've always been inspired from your paintjobs and I've always tried to keep up with you, but you've always been 2 steps ahead of me, no matter how hard I try :0 :worship: . Maybe you've noticed my builds and paintjobs, they are not half as good as yours but i bet you see the similarity between the styles.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 1 2010, 09:16 PM~18963468
> *Thanks richard
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: looks bad ass foo :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

:wow: :wow: :wow: Damn that is sick pancho I can't wait to see tuis come together


----------



## MC562

Thanks richard

:biggrin:
















[/quote]
:0 THAT IS SICK HOMIE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: That is beautiful !


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas still got a lot to do on it :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 2 2010, 07:02 AM~18966051
> *FAWK!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> You know pancho, I've always been inspired from your paintjobs and I've always tried to keep up with you, but you've always been 2 steps ahead of me, no matter how hard I try :0  :worship: . Maybe you've noticed my builds and paintjobs, they are not half as good as yours but i bet you see the similarity between the styles.
> *


Thanks siim that's a great complament . Your paint jobs and builds are always getting better :thumbsup: . Just keep building and trying new stuff that's the only way u will learn


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 2 2010, 12:16 AM~18963468
> *Thanks richard
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKIN SICK PANCHO!! :biggrin:


----------



## machio

> Thanks richard
> 
> :biggrin:


:0 THAT IS SICK HOMIE
[/quote]
Nice work pancho,allways raising da bar. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

:wave: pedal car is lookin real good brother


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Nov 2 2010, 08:02 AM~18966051
> *FAWK!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> You know pancho, I've always been inspired from your paintjobs and I've always tried to keep up with you, but you've always been 2 steps ahead of me, no matter how hard I try :0  :worship: . Maybe you've noticed my builds and paintjobs, they are not half as good as yours but i bet you see the similarity between the styles.
> *


 Siim you have been developing a flow! 
when I look at any pattern! I am like a cave man, who cant read,
looking at paragraph's of some persons poetry! but i still feel the effects of the lines and curve's....(thats what i call A FLOW) and everyone who has ever done a line or a pattern, has a flow...from Mini...Gary...Danny..Uly....Trend ect... I think its something
that you guys sharpen over time? (some may call it) being in the zone? 
I use to think of patterns as, SOME OTHER FOOLS GUESS WORK. BUT the results
of yours, Pancho's, and some of the other guys pattern work? 
Looks like the complete opposite of Guess work... It looks like you guys know the story your telling on the canvas of the car, and its all intentional? and its up to me to speak the language and see the beauty.. and now with the fades? the paint jobs are looking like some spiritual shit.... okay I am done...


----------



## pancho1969

Couple more pics :cheesy:


----------



## Damaged

:wow: awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## 13foxtrot

66 looks good. I like the paint work.
[/quote]
nice bro


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 2 2010, 08:30 PM~18971828
> *Couple more pics :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 3 2010, 12:37 AM~18968910
> *Siim you have been developing a flow!
> when I look at any pattern! I am like a cave man, who cant read,
> looking at paragraph's of some persons poetry! but i still feel the effects of the lines and curve's....(thats what i call A FLOW) and everyone who has ever done a line or a pattern, has a flow...from Mini...Gary...Danny..Uly....Trend ect...  I think its something
> that you guys sharpen over time? (some may call it) being in the zone?
> I use to think of patterns as, SOME OTHER FOOLS GUESS WORK.  BUT the results
> of yours, Pancho's, and some of the other guys pattern work?
> Looks like the complete opposite of Guess work... It looks like you guys know the story your telling on the canvas of the car, and its all intentional? and its up to me to speak the language and see the beauty..  and now with the fades? the paint jobs are looking like some spiritual shit.... okay I am done...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

cough cough cough.....



translation...fucking SICK bro


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 2 2010, 11:30 PM~18971828
> *Couple more pics :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




your a bad dude pancho :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas got this area done :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni

THAT IS NICE. LOVIN'IT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Looking good carnal. dam you the man.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 3 2010, 02:34 PM~18977119
> *cough cough cough.....
> translation...fucking SICK bro
> *


yea: what he said :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 3 2010, 11:03 PM~18980345
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas I really apperiate it 

Got a lil more done kinda hard to see ill get sun pics tomarrow :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:wow: :wow: 

are you serious...damn bro! puttin it down :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[








fuckin amazin poncho... i really cant wait to see the finished product. i wasnt going to comment untill it was done but fuck it !! :biggrin: my comments will still be the same from now till then! great work brother.. :worship: :worship:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  

Here's another pic of the pedal car


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 6 2010, 06:57 PM~19002601
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> Here's another pic of the pedal car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: GAAWWWD DAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! Nice!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 6 2010, 05:31 PM~19002989
> *:wow: GAAWWWD DAAAAAAAAAAMN!!! Nice!!
> *



couldnt have said that any better :wow: :wow: i gotta get somethin out that way soon damnit!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 6 2010, 05:57 PM~19002601
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> Here's another pic of the pedal car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweeeeeet !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 6 2010, 03:57 PM~19002601
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> Here's another pic of the pedal car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, off to a good start foo :cheesy:


----------



## DJ-ROY




----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps. fellas  got a couple more pics :cheesy: 



















Got my last set of patterns taped off :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie you doin' some beautiful work !!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks trend  

So I got the pedal car almost done on time. I'm gona watersand, get it striped and reclear :cheesy: .


----------



## bugs-one

You got down Pancho. Lookin' bad ass on the pedal car.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 14 2010, 09:26 PM~19067769
> *Thanks trend
> 
> So I got the pedal car almost done on time. I'm gona watersand, get it striped and reclear :cheesy: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: this is just fuckin amazing...great work man. :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 14 2010, 07:26 PM~19067769
> *Thanks trend
> 
> So I got the pedal car almost done on time. I'm gona watersand, get it striped and reclear :cheesy: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pedal car looks killer! id love to do 1 for my sons, but if it came out lookin like this, they'd never touch it!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn pancho, you kids pedal car is worth more then my daily driver is now!! :wow: Nice job on it bro. Always some sick work outta your corner.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 15 2010, 06:36 AM~19070829
> *Damn pancho, you kids pedal car is worth more then my daily driver is now!! :wow:  Nice job on it bro.  Always some sick work outta your corner.
> *



X2 ! Truth !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC

This is coming out very nice Pancho!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  

I got to thank evan, chawps, and jay for all the help and tips :biggrin: and ron for the great deal on the pedal car also


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 15 2010, 12:08 PM~19072421
> *Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> I got to thank evan, chawps, and jay for all the help and tips :biggrin: and ron for the great deal on the pedal car also
> *



beautiful work pancho i didnt expect anything less glad it all worked out now i need to go and repaint my 1:1 :biggrin:  

now we got to get smiley to bring his lil mans out and show them together


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 15 2010, 11:08 AM~19072421
> *Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> I got to thank evan, chawps, and jay for all the help and tips :biggrin: and ron for the great deal on the pedal car also
> *



no probb u know we got u  , the pedal care came out dope :cheesy: onto the next, u ready for your 1 1 :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 15 2010, 11:08 AM~19072421
> *Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> I got to thank evan, chawps, and jay for all the help and tips :biggrin: and ron for the great deal on the pedal car also
> *



no problem dawg, we are here to help!! came out sick!! i know lil man loves his new ride! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks L S 



> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Nov 16 2010, 02:17 AM~19080428-->
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful work pancho i didnt expect anything less glad it all worked out now i need to go and repaint my 1:1  :biggrin:
> now we got to get smiley to bring his lil mans out and show them together
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks evan let me no I can help :cheesy: I still got a lot to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 16 2010, 07:18 AM~19081068
> *no probb u know we got u   , the pedal care came out dope  :cheesy: onto the next, u ready for your 1 1  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks chawps think I'm gona do another pedal car and maybe try on some bikes
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Nov 16 2010, 08:28 AM~19081471
> *no problem dawg, we are here to help!! came out sick!! i know lil man loves his new ride! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks jay and yes he does :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 14 2010, 07:26 PM~19067769
> *Thanks trend
> 
> So I got the pedal car almost done on time. I'm gona watersand, get it striped and reclear :cheesy: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro good meetin you over there in stockton


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 14 2010, 09:26 PM~19067769
> *Thanks trend
> 
> So I got the pedal car almost done on time. I'm gona watersand, get it striped and reclear :cheesy: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 14 2010, 10:26 PM~19067769
> *Thanks trend
> 
> So I got the pedal car almost done on time. I'm gona watersand, get it striped and reclear :cheesy: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I have to be honest, I am not suprised. This pedal car is amazing pancho!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas 
It was coo meeting you too watcha


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 10 2010, 09:35 PM~19298325
> *I have to be honest, I am not suprised. This pedal car is amazing pancho!!  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks darren


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 14 2010, 04:26 PM~19067769
> *Thanks trend
> 
> So I got the pedal car almost done on time. I'm gona watersand, get it striped and reclear :cheesy: .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trikejustclownin

Daaaammmm pancho I never get tired of seeing your builds do you have any new ones :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pancho1969

Got a couple builds goin on rite and I'm trying to get some done by the nnl next month hno:

I got this regal conversion and opened up 62 vert ready for ron :cheesy: 


















Next I got to get this 65 painted for markie










And I'm gona be workin on the chevell while painting the 65 :biggrin:


----------



## lil watcha

That deuce looks good bro


----------



## TINGOS

like always in here,good looking builds,stay on it.


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 19 2011, 12:54 PM~19640231
> *Got a couple builds goin on rite and I'm trying to get some done by the nnl next month hno:
> 
> I got this regal conversion and opened up 62 vert ready for ron :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I got to get this 65 painted for markie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm gona be workin on the chevell while painting the 65 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: You stay real busy
:wave:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 19 2011, 04:54 PM~19640231
> *Got a couple builds goin on rite and I'm trying to get some done by the nnl next month hno:
> 
> I got this regal conversion and opened up 62 vert ready for ron :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I got to get this 65 painted for markie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm gona be workin on the chevell while painting the 65 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bout time this thread got active again! Cant wait to see how that Regal turns out.


----------



## hocknberry

damn...you got some work to do!! where did you get the regal hood from or how did you make it?!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909+Jan 19 2011, 05:14 PM~19642312-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: You stay real busy
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got to I haven't built anythin in a while :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 07:03 PM~19643466
> *Bout time this thread got active again! Cant wait to see how that Regal turns out.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but the regal is goin to Duces76 :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Jan 19 2011, 07:05 PM~19643503
> *damn...you got some work to do!! where did you get the regal hood from or how did you make it?!
> *


Sure do but I can do it. I seem to work better under pressure hno:
The hood I made I just cut the scoop out then use it to fill in the hole


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 19 2011, 03:54 PM~19640231
> *Got a couple builds goin on rite and I'm trying to get some done by the nnl next month hno:
> 
> I got this regal conversion and opened up 62 vert ready for ron :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I got to get this 65 painted for markie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm gona be workin on the chevell while painting the 65 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice line up ...i know they will all be bad ass... i just hope you have enuogh time to get them all done... :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

oh yea..i am a happy camper.. the 62 is opened up real nice.. 
you big dogs make that head ache of opening the doors look easy?
and the 62 is a vert? seams to me that is harder than doing the door jams of a hard top... i like the wheels on the chevelle too..


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 19 2011, 01:54 PM~19640231
> *Got a couple builds goin on rite and I'm trying to get some done by the nnl next month hno:
> 
> I got this regal conversion and opened up 62 vert ready for ron :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I got to get this 65 painted for markie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm gona be workin on the chevell while painting the 65 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 ama have to hire you at the shop to keep you busy too :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+Jan 19 2011, 08:20 PM~19644429-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice line up ...i know they will all be bad ass... i just hope you have enuogh time to get them all done... :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I hope I do to :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 09:02 PM~19644853
> *oh yea..i am a happy camper.. the 62 is opened up real nice..
> you big dogs make that head ache of opening the doors look easy?
> and the 62 is a vert? seams to me that is harder than doing the door jams of a hard top...  i like the wheels on the chevelle too..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think verts might be easier cause the roof ain't in the way but no roof means the body is more fragile
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-danny chawps_@Jan 20 2011, 08:02 AM~19648103
> *:0  :0  :0  ama have to hire you at the shop to keep you busy too  :cheesy:
> *


:wave: were I sign up at :cheesy: ?


----------



## pancho1969

Got some paint on markies 65 :cheesy: not feeling it tho :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 26 2011, 10:50 AM~19702739
> *Got some paint on markies 65 :cheesy: not feeling it tho :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: Pancho.. remember that your the man! if your not feeling it?
take a step back for a day or two. you will go into your zone eventually ( u always do)
I know its gonna be sick.. when its done... when your feeling? I'm feeling it?
(no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

awesome work in this topic...... keep up the great work bro.


----------



## machio

Dam homie,I bet you can take any kind of paint and make it look good,much props on your work......


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas I'm sure once I clear it it will look a lot better


----------



## [email protected]

we got action :0 :wow: :biggrin: 

thats a nice little step by step you did there  nice work brother


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 26 2011, 10:06 AM~19702871
> *awesome work in this topic...... keep up the great work bro.
> *




X2 :wow: :0


----------



## OFDatTX

:wave:


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: thanks for the comps fellas  

Came home to find my chevelle build lookin like this :tears:  










But I think I found all the pieces and I put it back together :cheesy:.


----------



## [email protected]

:run: youza bad man! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 1 2011, 12:44 PM~19757238
> *:wave: thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> Came home to find my chevelle build lookin like this :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I found all the pieces and I put it back together :cheesy:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 wut happend bro???


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 1 2011, 04:06 PM~19757435
> *:0  wut happend bro???
> *


x2!!!


----------



## pancho1969

:dunno: my grandma said she dropped it. I think the mirror I use fell on top and crushed it


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 1 2011, 02:22 PM~19758063
> *:dunno: my grandma said she dropped it. I think the mirror I use fell on top and crushed it
> *


aye abuelita! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 1 2011, 01:44 PM~19757238
> *:wave: thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> Came home to find my chevelle build lookin like this :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I found all the pieces and I put it back together :cheesy:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 great save..


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 1 2011, 03:29 PM~19758106
> *aye abuelita!    :biggrin:
> *


haha that has happened to me


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 1 2011, 04:29 PM~19758106
> *aye abuelita!    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

"Gotta love em' hope is wasn't too damaged


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: 
Yea it was pretty bad but I got it put back together :cheesy: 


Got some more paint on the 65


----------



## Damaged

:wow: sick pattern work, you certainly have your own style which makes it very unique and stand out in the crowd.
:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks damaged 


Decided to add a lil more paint to the 65 :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 5 2011, 01:29 AM~19792836
> *Thanks damaged
> Decided to add a lil more paint to the 65  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my birthday aint till july....lol......j/k
that looks sweet!!! great work bro..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 4 2011, 11:29 PM~19792836
> *Thanks damaged
> Decided to add a lil more paint to the 65   :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
it's getting the bomb look now... i dont know how you guys do it..
you get these bomb ass paints with so many different colors? and i cant paint a car , with just one color without fucking up. why do I even waist my time and money on paint.. when it all has to go in the bath anyway..? its just stupid..


----------



## ElRafa

Pancho is a bad man sick ass work as always brotha.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pancho are one of the guys that inspires me to try some of my paint jobs.. so far im quite happy with my results on a few... but itll take me a lifetime to get that good!


----------



## truscale

Kool lookn' patterns .


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks Jeral Rafa and Eric. :biggrin:  



> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Feb 4 2011, 10:39 PM~19792884-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> it's getting the bomb look now... i dont know how you guys do it..
> you get these bomb ass paints with so many different colors? and i cant paint a car , with just one color without fucking up. why do I even waist my time and money on paint.. when it all has to go in the bath anyway..? its just stupid..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Markie just keep at it with the paint jobs you can only learn from your mistakes
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Feb 6 2011, 09:14 AM~19800604
> *pancho are one of the guys that inspires me to try some of my paint jobs..  so far im quite happy with my results on a few... but itll take me a lifetime to get that good!
> *


 Thanks slammed iv only been doin patterns a lil over 2 yrs and I'm still learning just keep practiceing


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 6 2011, 02:54 PM~19802621
> *Thanks Jeral Rafa and Eric. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Markie just keep at it with the paint jobs you can only learn from your mistakes
> Thanks slammed iv only been doin patterns a lil over 2 yrs and I'm still learning just keep practiceing
> *


i totally agree bro... i dont try to do up everyone of my car bodies, cuz i dont have the time to throw down pattern jobs like my 67 came out, but evey-now and again i see something in mind that would look right on a body. Now i gotta focus a really insane paint job for my transformer truck, since it moves all crazy & shit..gotta match it with color.


----------



## kykustoms

damn sucx about the chevelle...you should call it humpty dumpty haha


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 7 2011, 09:20 AM~19807736
> *damn sucx about the chevelle...you should call it humpty dumpty haha
> *


lol that was pretty good.... :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 5 2011, 12:29 AM~19792836
> *Thanks damaged
> Decided to add a lil more paint to the 65  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 like that roof. Gonna give people a hard time at them shows!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks dig 


























Started another paint job :cheesy:. Still got some more to add to it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 13 2011, 10:37 PM~19861855
> *Thanks dig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started another paint job :cheesy:. Still got some more to add to it
> *


  
Nice.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 13 2011, 10:37 PM~19861855
> *Thanks dig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started another paint job :cheesy:. Still got some more to add to it
> *


i love when you put pics like this up!! kinda lika a how to.... great job..cant wait to see this bad boy finished up


----------



## rollinoldskoo

where's the damn facebook like button?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 13 2011, 09:37 PM~19861855
> *Thanks dig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started another paint job :cheesy:. Still got some more to add to it
> *


pancho back at it  :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps 



> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 13 2011, 08:32 PM~19862556
> *i love when you put pics like this up!! kinda lika a how to.... great job..cant wait to see this bad boy finished up
> *


yup that's why I post them up :cheesy:. One of these days I'll do a how to on the different patterns I do :biggrin:


----------



## machio

Looking clean homie... :uh:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 4 2011, 11:29 PM~19792836
> *Thanks damaged
> Decided to add a lil more paint to the 65  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you gettin down homie paint jobs are looking nice! :wow: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks pina and machio


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats cool as hell man.. imformative in a pic,


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 15 2011, 10:12 AM~19874379
> *Thanks for the comps
> yup that's why I post them up :cheesy:. One of these days I'll do a how to on the different patterns I do :biggrin:
> *


an when that happens im gonna follow that btich to a T!!! i did a roof that would have been sick but but the tape peel'd my paint up...  i did the roof first let it dry ..taped it off to spray the body then when i took the tape off the roof this happend.. this was my first real try at patterns..should have light sanded it or something maybe some primer to start :dunno: ill do it again one day..


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 15 2011, 04:34 PM~19878224
> *an when that happens im gonna follow that btich to a T!!! i did a roof that would have been sick but but the tape peel'd my paint up...  i did the roof first let it dry ..taped it off to spray the body  then when i took the tape off the roof this happend.. this was my first real try at patterns..should have light sanded it or something maybe  some primer to start  :dunno:  ill do it again one day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Come on Jeral you know you always need primer first :biggrin:. Always scuff the body then prime before paint


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 15 2011, 10:08 PM~19879626
> *Come on Jeral you know you always need primer first :biggrin:. Always scuff the body then prime before paint
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i know i know...im still learning.. :banghead:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 15 2011, 05:34 PM~19878224
> *an when that happens im gonna follow that btich to a T!!! i did a roof that would have been sick but but the tape peel'd my paint up...  i did the roof first let it dry ..taped it off to spray the body  then when i took the tape off the roof this happend.. this was my first real try at patterns..should have light sanded it or something maybe  some primer to start  :dunno:  ill do it again one day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ooh I would be pissed.. you were so close,, but at least you learned that you have 
the touch for TAPE N BLADE.. :biggrin: so you will do it again..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i got lucky with the 67 and no primer.... believe me i use it now! And jeral that looks damn good for a first try even with a lil goof up. I wanna get more into different colors on the car myself, but always get lost on what goes with the damn colors im goin with..


----------



## pancho1969

Got the 62 and 65 foiled and cleared :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 27 2011, 11:49 PM~19976505
> *Got the 62 and 65 foiled and cleared  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 wow! sick work bro..wish i had some of your skills.. :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 27 2011, 09:49 PM~19976505
> *Got the 62 and 65 foiled and cleared  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ohhh goody goody... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 27 2011, 11:56 PM~19977171
> *ohhh  goody goody... :biggrin:
> *


Dro wait till you see it in person


----------



## soloist

some sik rides pancho! awesome work as always bro!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 27 2011, 11:23 PM~19977429
> *Dro wait till you see it in person
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

damn those are sick!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 28 2011, 07:49 AM~19976505
> *Got the 62 and 65 foiled and cleared  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 27 2011, 09:49 PM~19976505
> *Got the 62 and 65 foiled and cleared  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick patterns and you did it superclean!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 28 2011, 01:12 PM~19980034
> *Sick patterns and you did it superclean!
> *


x2


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 27 2011, 11:49 PM~19976505
> *Got the 62 and 65 foiled and cleared  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 27 2011, 10:49 PM~19976505
> *Got the 62 and 65 foiled and cleared  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK WORK PANCHO KEEP IT COMMING .


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 4 2011, 11:29 PM~19792836
> *Thanks damaged
> Decided to add a lil more paint to the 65  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: sick foo :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks trend wars and chawps :wave:


----------



## Tonioseven

My DAWG!! Glad to see you postin'!!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 27 2011, 11:49 PM~19976505
> *Got the 62 and 65 foiled and cleared  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Ur paint jobs are INCREDIBLE bro! :0


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks tunz and tonio  

Got the 62 done. I built it curbside for now I'm sure ill go back and get the engine done :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 20 2011, 10:14 PM~20137852
> *Thanks tunz and tonio
> 
> Got the 62 done. I built it curbside for now I'm sure ill go back and get the engine done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice 62. Amt or Revell?


----------



## sneekyg909

Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  . Its the revell kit


----------



## Hydrohype

great 62 bro.. really clean..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 20 2011, 07:14 PM~20137852
> *Thanks tunz and tonio
> 
> Got the 62 done. I built it curbside for now I'm sure ill go back and get the engine done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin clean homie much props! :wow: :wow:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 21 2011, 03:14 AM~20137852
> *Thanks tunz and tonio
> 
> Got the 62 done. I built it curbside for now I'm sure ill go back and get the engine done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice and clean work at always bro


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 20 2011, 07:14 PM~20137852
> *Thanks tunz and tonio
> 
> Got the 62 done. I built it curbside for now I'm sure ill go back and get the engine done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn looks sick homie the roof is clean


----------



## rollinoldskoo

quote=pancho1969,Mar 20 2011, 04:14 PM~20137852
Thanks tunz and tonio  

Got the 62 done. I built it curbside for now I'm sure ill go back and get the engine done :biggrin:








/quote


MONEY SHOT RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 21 2011, 09:18 PM~20148045
> *quote=pancho1969,Mar 20 2011, 04:14 PM~20137852
> Thanks tunz and tonio
> 
> Got the 62 done. I built it curbside for now I'm sure ill go back and get the engine done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote
> MONEY SHOT RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas . 
I got to get rid of the orange peel still but I can't find my polishing kit anywere  :happysad:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Very nice duece bro. :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 26 2011, 11:13 AM~20186041
> *Very nice duece bro.  :wow:
> *


:wave: thanks 


Got some work done on my 64 wagon for the wagon build off :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy

what top did you use for the 64 wagon?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 26 2011, 07:36 PM~20188670
> *what top did you use for the 64 wagon?
> *


x2 chevell wagon? i dont see the "v" in the top though?! came out factory looking either way!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 26 2011, 06:36 PM~20188670
> *what top did you use for the 64 wagon?
> *


I used the 66 chevell wagon top. I just shaved the v shape off and made the side post


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 26 2011, 08:20 PM~20189055
> *I used the 66 chevell wagon top. I just shaved the v shape off and made the side post
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Sick duece Pancho the wagon is lookin good too


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks rafa 

Got a lil more done on the wagon  



























Thinking of done something like this for my base :cheesy: 









HOK Violet Neon base topped with a light coat of silver micro flake...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

nice 62    

Got the 62 done. I built it curbside for now I'm sure ill go back and get the engine done :biggrin:








/quote
MONEY SHOT RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 26 2011, 09:10 PM~20188508
> *:wave: thanks
> Got some work done on my 64 wagon for the wagon build off :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 27 2011, 06:09 PM~20194677
> *Thanks rafa
> 
> Got a lil more done on the wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of done something like this for my base  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOK Violet Neon base topped with a light coat of silver micro flake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## customcoupe68

> Thanks rafa
> 
> Got a lil more done on the wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of done something like this for my base :cheesy:
> 
> 
> sick bro...
> 
> a 64 nomad?!?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 27 2011, 07:09 PM~20194677
> *Thanks rafa
> 
> Got a lil more done on the wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of done something like this for my base  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOK Violet Neon base topped with a light coat of silver micro flake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man OUTTER LIMITS is the progress is killer ! 

You Pancho you remember my 63 2dr wagon ! 

Yours will be killer with your style of paint work!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Apr 1 2011, 12:45 PM~20237096-->
> 
> 
> 
> sick bro...
> 
> a 64 nomad?!?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: somting like that. its gona have the quarter windows and I'm thinking of putting the sliding windows in the rear also
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2011, 06:11 PM~20239091
> *Man  OUTTER  LIMITS    is  the  progress  is  killer !
> 
> You  Pancho  you remember  my  63  2dr  wagon !
> 
> Yours  will  be  killer  with your  style  of  paint  work!
> *


Yup I looked at yours for a lil reference . 
I no its gona be lots of tapping but It will be worth it :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Gawd damn Pancho! That will be a shit ton of taping!! But with your style it will be a bad mofo!! :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

Dam this elco is tight homie!
Hey bro wat brand of paint is this ride ?


----------



## customcoupe68

> :wave: somting like that. its gona have the quarter windows and I'm thinking of putting the sliding windows in the rear also
> 
> 
> would be cool if you could somehow cut the back out and use the "nomad" chrome ribbed tailgate on the back and just use 2 tailights on each side like a biscayne.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just an idea... keep up the good work pancho, still gonna send you box when i get a chance


----------



## pancho1969

> Gawd damn Pancho! That will be a shit ton of taping!! But with your style it will be a bad mofo!! :biggrin:


Thanks that's just gona be the base :cheesy: 





> Dam this elco is tight homie!
> Hey bro wat brand of paint is this ride ?



Thanks I don't remember the name of the color but its duplicolor spraypaint and the patterns are nail polish 





> :wave: somting like that. its gona have the quarter windows and I'm thinking of putting the sliding windows in the rear also
> would be cool if you could somehow cut the back out and use the "nomad" chrome ribbed tailgate on the back and just use 2 tailights on each side like a biscayne.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just an idea... keep up the good work pancho, still gonna send you box when i get a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## pancho1969

Got the 64 body work done and some primer sprayed next is to cut it up again :biggrin:











Also felt like painting so I started painting this 59 :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 10 2011, 03:12 AM~20302044
> *Got the 64 body work done and some primer sprayed next is to cut it up again :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also felt like painting so I started painting this 59 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like where that '64 is heade ! Nice patterns too .


----------



## MKD904

Great work Pancho. Your work is always top notch. Keep the updates coming. Glad to see you building again.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

GOOD START ON THE 59 IMPALA PANCHO.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 10 2011, 09:46 AM~20303288
> *GOOD START ON THE 59 IMPALA PANCHO.
> *


x2 lov that 64 wagon also


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 10 2011, 02:12 AM~20302044
> *Got the 64 body work done and some primer sprayed next is to cut it up again :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also felt like painting so I started painting this 59 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awww the paint itch just had to scratch :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 10 2011, 11:56 AM~20304208
> *Awww the paint itch just had to scratch  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 10 2011, 01:12 AM~20302044
> *Got the 64 body work done and some primer sprayed next is to cut it up again :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also felt like painting so I started painting this 59 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I am so glad the buildoff is not going to be judged by one person.. 
this is going to be a sick piece of work..


----------



## darkside customs

Pancho, that wagon is fuckin wild as hell bro.... Im diggin that joint....


----------



## kykustoms

that 64 wagon is killer and nice paint on the 59


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 2 2011, 09:35 PM~20245403
> *Thanks that's just gona be the base :cheesy:
> Thanks I don't remember the name of the color but its duplicolor spraypaint and the patterns are nail polish
> :cheesy:
> *


thats clean homie much props! :wow: :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 10 2011, 01:12 AM~20302044
> *Got the 64 body work done and some primer sprayed next is to cut it up again :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also felt like painting so I started painting this 59 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice homie.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 10 2011, 02:12 AM~20302044
> *Got the 64 body work done and some primer sprayed next is to cut it up again :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also felt like painting so I started painting this 59 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wagon looks bad ass.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great comps fellas :biggrin:  

Got a lil more paint on the 59 :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz

Looks good Pancho. U gonna candy over it all?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 11 2011, 08:51 PM~20316190
> *Looks good Pancho. U gonna candy over it all?
> *


:wave: dunno on the candy I was goin to but not sure now :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 9 2011, 10:12 PM~20302044
> *Got the 64 body work done and some primer sprayed next is to cut it up again :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also felt like painting so I started painting this 59 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*CAUTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MADMAN AT WORK*

fukkin sick bro


----------



## Hydrohype

He's doing it again..


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas 
I'm gona get back on the 64 today :cheesy:

Random pic :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 11 2011, 11:45 PM~20316130
> *Thanks for the great comps fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> Got a lil more paint on the 59  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice !


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks trend 

Got the patterns on the 59 done


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 11 2011, 09:45 PM~20316130
> *Thanks for the great comps fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> Got a lil more paint on the 59  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick job on the patterns!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks Jev


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 12 2011, 09:41 PM~20324453
> *Thanks trend
> 
> Got the patterns on the 59 done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH MAN,SE MIRA CHINGON WEY. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Nice paint work Pancho!!


----------



## richphotos

you do some serious work homie!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 12 2011, 08:41 PM~20324453
> *Thanks trend
> 
> Got the patterns on the 59 done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Apr 12 2011, 07:45 AM~20316130-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great comps fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> Got a lil more paint on the 59  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great work on the patterns
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Apr 12 2011, 02:42 PM~20317638
> *Thanks for the comps fellas
> I'm gona get back on the 64 today :cheesy:
> 
> Random pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Huh? What scale are those, where does that big size difference come from?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas 



> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 15 2011, 11:00 AM~20346269
> *Great work on the patterns
> Huh? What scale are those, where does that big size difference come from?
> *


Thanks siim the 59 is a 1/32 & the wagon is 1/24 :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## pancho1969

The 59 still looked plain to me so I added a lil more :cheesy:











Got the 64 doors hinged and started jambing it


----------



## sinicle

amazing...all of it! are the patterns on the 59 painted or decals? either way, it's off the hook!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 16 2011, 09:34 PM~20356002
> *amazing...all of it! are the patterns on the 59 painted or decals? either way, it's off the hook!
> *


Thanks . No decals all paint :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy:


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 19 2011, 10:14 PM~20377724
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some killer patterns bro. Awesome job!


----------



## MC562

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 19 2011, 10:14 PM~20377724
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOMBRE NO CHINGES,BADASS WORK.YOU THE MAN.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sick paint work bro.


----------



## RaiderPride

Looking sick as always Pancho.


----------



## pancho1969

Lil work on the 64 :cheesy:










Got to paint the jambs first :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 23 2011, 08:16 PM~20404531
> *Lil work on the 64 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to paint the jambs first :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 23 2011, 06:16 PM~20404531
> *Lil work on the 64 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to paint the jambs first :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good work as usual Pancho!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 23 2011, 09:16 PM~20404531
> *Lil work on the 64 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to paint the jambs first :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats gonna be sick....... and them tape lines are thin as hell man.......... i know with the two blade method in the knife my shit never looks that thin.......what else you doin to get them that thin?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks Smallz and Trend 



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 23 2011, 07:18 PM~20405235
> *thats gonna be sick....... and them tape lines are thin as hell man.......... i know with the two blade method in the knife my shit never looks that thin.......what else you doin to get them that thin?
> *


Thanks Jeff can't wait to get started on the patterns :biggrin: . Sorry but I can't give up that thin tape secret of mine :happysad:










Jk haha no secrets here  :cheesy:
I don't use a handel for my blades I just tape them together. For the thinner tape I just roll some tape up to make a spacer


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 23 2011, 06:16 PM~20404531
> *Lil work on the 64 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to paint the jambs first :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bro, I have no clue how you applied that incredibly thin tape...sick!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas takes time and patience but worth it


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 23 2011, 11:35 PM~20406113
> *Thanks fellas takes time and patience but worth it
> *


YOU ARE THE MAN ON THEM PAINT JOBS WEY.VERY NICE QUALITY WORK. :biggrin:


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 16 2011, 10:31 PM~20355989
> *The 59 still looked plain to me so I added a lil more :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the 64 doors hinged and started jambing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE ANY UPDATES ON THESE CARS AND HAPPY EASTER TO ALL LIL PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 24 2011, 07:25 AM~20407388
> *YOU ARE THE MAN ON THEM PAINT JOBS WEY.VERY NICE QUALITY WORK. :biggrin:
> *


x2!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas 

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wow: :wow: Very nice.


----------



## hopper4lyfe

wagon lookin hella sick homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 25 2011, 11:03 PM~20419766
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice !


----------



## drnitrus

:0


----------



## machio

U a Bad Dude when it comes down to layin out some paterns,what is that u use,looks like some kind off sticky tac .


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 25 2011, 09:03 PM~20419766
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK! How did you mask the rest of the model?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas 
I just use the blue 3m masking tape for masking and my lines


----------



## [email protected]

what i wanna know is how you keep the paterns in line and even on both sides of the roof? thats always my big problem is i cant keep shit even.......... jay told me to run a line down the center of the ride and go off of that, but its still a bitch to keep even!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2011, 03:48 PM~20425653
> *what i wanna know is how you keep the paterns in line and even on both sides of the roof? thats always my big problem is i cant keep shit even.......... jay told me to run a line down the center of the ride and go off of that, but its still a bitch to keep even!
> *



x2 :yessad:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2011, 03:48 PM~20425653
> *what i wanna know is how you keep the paterns in line and even on both sides of the roof? thats always my big problem is i cant keep shit even.......... jay told me to run a line down the center of the ride and go off of that, but its still a bitch to keep even!
> *


I do the same thing I also use a ruler to measure the spaces between the patterns


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2011, 08:23 PM~20425959
> *I do the same thing I also use a ruler to measure the spaces between the patterns
> *





hmm................. and keeping the same shapes on both sides of the line? just a good eye ball? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle

what seems to work for me is mark a center line and do half of the pattern (like on a roof or a hood), then put tracing paper over the finished side before you remove the tape, and trace out the lines, then just flip the paper over for the other side. tape it down, cut out the lines and replace the lines with tape.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Apr 26 2011, 08:58 PM~20426224
> *what seems to work for me is mark a center line and do half of the pattern (like on a roof or a hood), then put tracing paper over the finished side before you remove the tape, and trace out the lines, then just flip the paper over for the other side. tape it down, cut out the lines and replace the lines with tape.
> *




hmm............. i like that ideah!


----------



## Poco

Damn Pancho! That is some sick work. I just wanted to see some pics and ended up looking at every page starting at page 30. Your work is amazing!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks Poco 



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2011, 04:55 PM~20426211
> *hmm................. and keeping the same shapes on both sides of the line? just a good eye ball?  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea a good eye ball is good to have :biggrin:. Another thing I do is take the ruler and go up and down the patterns making the curves are in the same spots hope the pic helps with that part


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2011, 10:57 PM~20428020
> *Thanks Poco
> Yea a good eye ball is good to have :biggrin:. Another thing I do is take the ruler and go up and down the patterns making the curves are in the same spots hope the pic helps with that part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats kinda how i do my drawings


----------



## pancho1969

A lil more color :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2011, 11:57 PM~20428020
> *Thanks Poco
> Yea a good eye ball is good to have :biggrin:. Another thing I do is take the ruler and go up and down the patterns making the curves are in the same spots hope the pic helps with that part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





ic........................... clears things up alil for me :biggrin: thanks brother!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 26 2011, 08:08 PM~20428134
> *ic........................... clears things up alil for me :biggrin:  thanks brother!
> *


No prob  kinda hard to explain but like they say practice makes perfect


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2011, 07:55 AM~20422215
> *Thanks fellas
> I just use the blue 3m masking tape for masking and my lines
> *


And those thin lines of tape won't come off when you mask the rest? Pretty sick!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dude u still be the best yet on these shades !


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2011, 08:16 PM~20428234
> *No prob  kinda hard to explain but like they say practice makes perfect
> *



a vid would be nice to show how you tape and spray :yes:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks David means a lot  and ill try to get a vid of how I do it  



> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 26 2011, 08:33 PM~20428448
> *And those thin lines of tape won't come off when you mask the rest? Pretty sick!
> *


Thanks  Sometimes they move but I take off some of the stickeness so it don't take the tape or paint off


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 25 2011, 09:03 PM~20419766
> *Thanks fellas
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123

Damn pancho :wow: :wow: 
You are way too killer painter :biggrin: . You've always been my inspiration and trying to keep up with you but now that I havent built anything for months(school  ) I see you are WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too ahead now :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Apr 27 2011, 08:07 AM~20431035-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :wave: :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Siim123_@Apr 27 2011, 08:28 AM~20431173
> *Damn pancho :wow:  :wow:
> You are way too killer painter  :biggrin: . You've always been my inspiration and trying to keep up with you but now that I havent built anything for months(school  ) I see you are WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too ahead now :biggrin:
> *


Thanks siim keep building you'll get better


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2011, 11:08 PM~20428131
> *A lil more color :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn; that's all I can say!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks Tonio  

Got half the roof done :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 27 2011, 08:59 PM~20434926
> *Thanks Tonio
> 
> Got half the roof done :happysad: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS SOME SERIOUS WORK!! 

WHEN ARE THE MURALS COMING? I WANT TO SEE THE ON SOME MODELS


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 27 2011, 06:09 PM~20435039
> *THAT IS SOME SERIOUS WORK!!
> 
> WHEN ARE THE MURALS COMING? I WANT TO SEE THE ON SOME MODELS
> *


Thanks I got to find the rite builds to use them on 


Got some more paint on the wagon :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 28 2011, 09:23 PM~20444582
> *Thanks I got to find the rite builds to use them on
> Got some more paint on the wagon :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I am telling you, Your paints can be a spiritual experience,,
You get that 16th chapel, cathedral look on your shit..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

beautiful !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 29 2011, 12:23 AM~20444582
> *Thanks I got to find the rite builds to use them on
> Got some more paint on the wagon :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





beast :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

One day i hope to learn how to do patterns lik u. Lokkin real good dawg


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 29 2011, 03:41 PM~20448711
> *One day i hope to learn how to do patterns lik u. Lokkin real good dawg
> *


X2 I'd love to be able to do the paint work you do my friend!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great comps fellas very much appreciated.


----------



## TINGOS

you the man wey. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 29 2011, 07:23 AM~20444582
> *Thanks I got to find the rite builds to use them on
> Got some more paint on the wagon :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 29 2011, 05:23 AM~20444582
> *Thanks I got to find the rite builds to use them on
> Got some more paint on the wagon :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: mad skills like it bro


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## 408models

See that y i was hopeing the build off was done already, cus then i gotta compete againts this CRAP  






































:cheesy: J/K BRO, Always killer work


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 29 2011, 03:33 PM~20448671
> *beast :wow:
> *


_*Mode*_!!


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin: Thanks fellas  


:cheesy:


----------



## MKD904

You are unreal.....looks really nice. are you leaving it all like that once it's done, or doing candy over it?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks mike  and I'm gona leave it like that


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 3 2011, 11:29 PM~20480264
> *Thanks mike  and I'm gona leave it like that
> *


I SURE DO LIKE THIS RIDE !!!! :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## chris mineer

:wow: that is just sic..


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 3 2011, 09:29 PM~20480264
> *Thanks mike  and I'm gona leave it like that
> *


I was going to say that you gotta leave it like that. Can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## Zed

Crazy paint skills here bro ! :0 

the 65 is my favorite, but all of them are looking badass ! :worship: :worship:


----------



## josh 78

:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great comps fellas


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 3 2011, 09:08 PM~20480068
> *:biggrin: Thanks fellas
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaammmm pancho lookin good dogg :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@May 4 2011, 10:07 AM~20482005
> *Daaammmm pancho lookin good dogg  :biggrin:
> *


x10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 4 2011, 06:08 AM~20480068
> *:biggrin: Thanks fellas
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 28 2011, 09:23 PM~20444582
> *Thanks I got to find the rite builds to use them on
> Got some more paint on the wagon :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




not bad for a paysa :cheesy: what up kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuz


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  sup chwaps :wave:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Pancho, the paint on this is sick bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@May 4 2011, 07:07 AM~20482005
> *Daaammmm pancho lookin good dogg  :biggrin:
> *


x2 homie much props! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 16 2011, 11:31 PM~20355989
> *The 59 still looked plain to me so I added a lil more :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the 64 doors hinged and started jambing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the roof came out awesome P, keep it up pimp, paintwork crazy


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  


Finally got the patterns on the top done :cheesy: . Put a lite coat of clear on the roof to see what its gona look like :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 7 2011, 07:12 PM~20504864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2!


----------



## machio

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 8 2011, 11:15 PM~20511385
> *Thanks for the comps fellas
> Finally got the patterns on the top done :cheesy: . Put a lite coat of clear on the roof to see what its gona look like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice !


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 9 2011, 05:15 AM~20511385
> *Thanks for the comps fellas
> Finally got the patterns on the top done :cheesy: . Put a lite coat of clear on the roof to see what its gona look like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: like it bro


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 8 2011, 09:15 PM~20511385
> *Thanks for the comps fellas
> Finally got the patterns on the top done :cheesy: . Put a lite coat of clear on the roof to see what its gona look like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPED :cheesy: im lovin that shit homie


----------



## OFDatTX

Thats some insane paint job homie. :wow: :thumbsup: 

Been a fan of your work since I join this site keeps motivated to maybe one day ill do something like this.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas 



> _Originally posted by danny chawps+May 9 2011, 08:15 PM~20518992-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH SHIPPED  :cheesy:  im lovin that shit homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: sorry chawps not for sale yet at least :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OFDatTX_@May 9 2011, 09:48 PM~20519832
> *Thats some insane paint job homie. :wow: :thumbsup:
> Been a fan of your work since I join this site keeps motivated to maybe one day ill do something like this.
> *


Thanks tx give it a shot u won't learn until u try btw I ain't forgot about u ill get u some pics asap


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 10 2011, 06:53 AM~20520520
> *Thanks tx give it a shot u won't learn until u try btw I ain't forgot about u ill get u some pics asap
> *


oh am give it a try for sure. Cool can't wait to see them.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 10 2011, 06:01 AM~20520897
> *oh am give it a try for sure. Cool can't wait to see them.
> *


  

:cheesy: 










A pic of most of the tape I've used on this build so far most of it was used more then once too


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 11 2011, 11:08 PM~20534326
> *
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of most of the tape I've used on this build so far most of it was used more then once too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this thread all top notch shit in here ! been threw this whole thread a couple times...your killing it with these paint jobs bro...this 64 is my fav!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

sick wagon bro  cant wait to see it done


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 11 2011, 09:08 PM~20534326
> *
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of most of the tape I've used on this build so far most of it was used more then once too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Masterpiece!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Man, that wagon is so NICE !


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great comps fellas I hope to finh the patterns tonight :x:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 11 2011, 08:46 PM~20534694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sick wagon bro    cant wait to see it done
> *


NO DOUBT.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 11 2011, 09:08 PM~20534326
> *
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of most of the tape I've used on this build so far most of it was used more then once too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fucker is soo hard! :wow: :wow:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 8 2011, 10:15 PM~20511385
> *Thanks for the comps fellas
> Finally got the patterns on the top done :cheesy: . Put a lite coat of clear on the roof to see what its gona look like :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE,PATTERNS ARE THE SHIT


----------



## pancho1969

Thnks fellas


----------



## 408models

eh it came out OK,  













































J/K :biggrin: jus sik bro, u got down on that one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 11 2011, 06:08 PM~20534326
> *
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of most of the tape I've used on this build so far most of it was used more then once too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fukkin madman..... :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Good one smilie  :biggrin: thanks fellas 

So I think I'm done with the paint :cheesy: kinda hard to see some of the colors hopefully they show up maore with the clear


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dude that has to be the sickest 1 out of you yet ! Man i need some of these DECALS ! LOL ! Really nice brother really nice much props on a painter like this i wish i could understand it enough to pull it off like this cause from these pics this shit is perfect !


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great complament David . I'm sure if u gave it a good shot u could do it. I spend a lot of time in the paint & body part of the forum lots of pic's and info. I'm sure that has made it so much easier fo me to get to the paint level I'm at


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 13 2011, 12:28 AM~20542456
> *Good one smilie    :biggrin: thanks fellas
> 
> So I think I'm done with the paint  :cheesy: kinda hard to see some of the colors hopefully they show up maore with the clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





sick ass paint as always brother! this is by far your baddest work! i cant wait to see what you slang some paint on next, because every one of these you have done have gotten better each time!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks Jeff I agree this is by far my best paint job :cheesy: and I have no idea how I'm gona top this one haha. Now I just hope the clear plays nice :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks Jeff I agree this is by far my best paint job :cheesy: and I have no idea how I'm gona top this one haha. Now I just hope the clear plays nice :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 13 2011, 12:36 PM~20546369
> *Thanks Jeff I agree this is by far my best paint job :cheesy: and I have no idea how I'm gona top this one haha. Now I just hope the clear plays nice :biggrin:
> *



this is always the hno: hno: part..... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 13 2011, 02:36 PM~20546369
> *Thanks Jeff I agree this is by far my best paint job :cheesy: and I have no idea how I'm gona top this one haha. Now I just hope the clear plays nice :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: I hate that feelin' of wondering if the clear is gonna
act right ! I'm always wondering if I wiped it down good enough or
did any crap get on the work or DID I MIX THE CLEAR RIGHT ! :biggrin: 


SICK WORK HOMIE AND GOOD LUCK WITH THE CLEAR .


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 12 2011, 11:28 PM~20542456
> *Good one smilie    :biggrin: thanks fellas
> 
> So I think I'm done with the paint  :cheesy: kinda hard to see some of the colors hopefully they show up maore with the clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam this insane homie cant wait to see it with clear.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas I got a light coat of clear on the wagon :cheesy: gona foil then reclear


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 13 2011, 07:31 PM~20548058
> *Thanks fellas I got a light coat of clear on the wagon :cheesy: gona foil then reclear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great work all around Pancho !


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks david 

Put the 62 back together and did a lil work to the 59


----------



## BiggC

Always some sweet work in here!!


----------



## darkside customs

Nice paint work on the wagon... That has to be the baddest wagon Ive seen yet...


----------



## MC562

Sick as always brother


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  

Got a lil interior work done


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 15 2011, 08:24 PM~20559709
> *Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> Got a lil interior work done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I love it. are you gonna put glass over the woofers?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:angry:  :angry:  I hope you dont finish!! 













LOL, Just kiddin. This is bad ass Pancho... did you make the sub enclosure, or is it from a kit?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 15 2011, 09:31 PM~20560490
> *I love it. are you gonna put glass over the woofers?
> *


Thanks markie and u no my style to well :biggrin:. I'm gona put "glass" in front of the box :cheesy:



> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 16 2011, 03:05 AM~20561177
> *:angry:    :angry:   I hope you dont finish!!
> LOL, Just kiddin. This is bad ass Pancho... did you make the sub enclosure, or is it from a kit?
> *


:biggrin: thanks. the subs are from the caddi kit and the enclosure I made


----------



## pancho1969

Got some engine work done :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2011, 11:07 PM~20590151
> *Got some engine work done :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Now your just showing off ! *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2011, 11:07 PM~20590151
> *Got some engine work done :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice! love them valve covers too! nice detail.
:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2011, 10:07 PM~20590151
> *Got some engine work done :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



so should i send the money now before i go to stockton to pick this up :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 20 2011, 12:07 AM~20590151
> *Got some engine work done :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas 



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+May 19 2011, 08:08 PM~20590168-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Now  your  just  showing  off ! *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: just trying to get them details like u do :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollindeep408_@May 19 2011, 09:45 PM~20590935
> *so should i send the money now before i go to stockton to pick this up  :biggrin:
> *


:0 sorry Evan not for sale yet :cheesy: got a couple buyers intrested might have to do it auction style :biggrin:

When u coming to Stockton?


----------



## OFDatTX

that engine is tight homie :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## machio

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2011, 10:07 PM~20590151
> *Got some engine work done :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


engine looks great. that aluminum really makes it pop. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2011, 08:07 PM~20590151
> *Got some engine work done :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN IT, I THINK THE BUILD OFF NEEDS TO END TODAY :biggrin: 


























J/K BRO, GETTIN DOWN ON THAT WAGON.  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT AT THE NEXT STOCKTON SHOW.


----------



## pancho1969

^^^^ :cheesy: see you there :biggrin:

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 20 2011, 08:26 AM~20592224
> *Thanks fellas
> :biggrin: just trying to get them details like u do  :cheesy:
> :0 sorry Evan not for sale yet  :cheesy:    got a couple buyers intrested might have to do it auction style :biggrin:
> 
> When u coming to Stockton?
> *


next stockton show  :biggrin:


----------



## richphotos

Damn that engine looks real nice!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 20 2011, 08:52 AM~20592682
> *DAMN IT, I THINK THE BUILD OFF NEEDS TO END TODAY  :biggrin:
> J/K BRO, GETTIN DOWN ON THAT WAGON.    CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT AT THE NEXT STOCKTON SHOW.
> *


lol I feel your pain... :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS RICH


> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 20 2011, 10:05 AM~20593497
> *next stockton show   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## darkside customs

Engine is killer bro


----------



## TINGOS

CANT WAIT FOR YOU TO FINISH THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 21 2011, 08:26 AM~20598596
> *CANT WAIT FOR YOU TO FINISH THIS ONE :biggrin:
> *


X2. Great job Pancho.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 19 2011, 09:07 PM~20590151
> *Got some engine work done :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! Going all out on this one. Looking good.










Straight gangsta homie!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great comps fellas and I got to try to with all the paint work I got in to it Al :biggrin:



I was stuck on an interior color what y'all think about this? :dunno:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 22 2011, 08:36 PM~20605761
> *Thanks for the great comps fellas and I got to try to with all the paint work I got in to it Al :biggrin:
> I was stuck on an interior color what y'all think about this? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


go green's an white bro..just my 2 cents :biggrin: love this ride!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 22 2011, 06:36 PM~20605761
> *Thanks for the great comps fellas and I got to try to with all the paint work I got in to it Al :biggrin:
> I was stuck on an interior color what y'all think about this? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice panch!! is that the stuff mini was using for the up tops!?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+May 22 2011, 05:38 PM~20605780-->
> 
> 
> 
> go green's an white bro..just my 2 cents :biggrin: love this ride!! :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks . I'm not sure about theis color either I'm not into white interior's much tho :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@May 22 2011, 06:04 PM~20605943
> *nice panch!! is that the stuff mini was using for the up tops!?
> *


Thanks yea same stuff just darkend it a lil


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 22 2011, 06:36 PM~20605761
> *Thanks for the great comps fellas and I got to try to with all the paint work I got in to it Al :biggrin:
> I was stuck on an interior color what y'all think about this? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the peanut butter, but find inserts just like you have that have a green/white pattern in it.

I don't think you can go wrong any way here...

You could also do the same green as the main body of the car and dull coat it so it looks leather...


----------



## pancho1969

May be this combo? Gray to go with the silver and green with the green :happysad:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 22 2011, 06:27 PM~20606107
> *I like the peanut butter, but find inserts just like you have that have a green/white pattern in it.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong any way here...
> 
> You could also do the same green as the main body of the car and dull coat it so it looks leather...
> *


Thanks mike I thought about doing the same color as the car but thought it would be to much of the same color since I'm painting interior parts too. I kinda like the peanut butter too since it does stand out so much


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 22 2011, 07:49 PM~20606328
> *Thanks mike I thought about doing the same color as the car but thought it would be to much of the same color since I'm painting interior parts too. I kinda like the peanut butter too since it does stand out so much
> *


x2! im kinda diggin the peanut butter too! you got more painted or just the 1 seat?


----------



## Tonioseven

With a beauty like that, you can't really go wrong with peanut butter!! Lookin' pretty damned good so far bro!!


----------



## pancho1969

Just did the 1 seat didn't want to do the whole thing and not like it :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

The Peanut Butter looks too dark! The grey looks like primer. I'd try and find an Almond color with light green inserts! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 22 2011, 09:27 PM~20607281
> *The Peanut Butter looks too dark! The grey looks like primer. I'd try and find an Almond color with light green inserts!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I like this ^^^ I think he's right. Peanut butter doesnt look bad, but too dark. The grey looks like primer, and I like the almond Idea!  Would look real damn good with this color on the car. :thumbsup: Still hope you dont finish!!

Smileys right, :roflmao: Build off should be over, competition stealer :roflmao: j/p


----------



## Models IV Life

Almond color but with light green inserts would look clean!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 22 2011, 07:43 PM~20606254
> *May be this combo? Gray to go with the silver and green with the green :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


top notch work homie looking good!! :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :420:  :drama:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps and input fellas  still not sure on interior so ill leave that fo later :happysad:


Got the wagon foiled gona try to clear today :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 22 2011, 07:36 PM~20605761
> *Thanks for the great comps fellas and I got to try to with all the paint work I got in to it Al :biggrin:
> I was stuck on an interior color what y'all think about this? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU NEVER GO WRONG WITH THAT PEANUT BUTTER COLOR.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 26 2011, 04:59 AM~20631668
> *Thanks for the comps and input fellas  still not sure on interior so ill leave that fo later :happysad:
> Got the wagon foiled gona try to clear today :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What wheels are you going with on this? This think is a beauty. Did you have any of the suspension chromed?

Can't wait to see this one done.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 26 2011, 02:59 PM~20631668
> *Thanks for the comps and input fellas  still not sure on interior so ill leave that fo later :happysad:
> Got the wagon foiled gona try to clear today :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks tingo and trend 




> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 26 2011, 06:22 AM~20632119
> *What wheels are you going with on this?  This think is a beauty.  Did you have any of the suspension chromed?
> 
> Can't wait to see this one done.
> *


Thanks mike. The wheels proly some some pegusus wheels I got some deeks but no rims . I was gona send the sus. Out for chrome just never got aroud to doing it . I did foil the parts tho :happysad:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 26 2011, 06:54 AM~20631992
> *YOU NEVER GO WRONG WITH THAT PEANUT BUTTER COLOR.
> *


 agreed..


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 26 2011, 08:54 AM~20632593
> *Thanks tingo and trend
> Thanks mike. The wheels proly some some pegusus wheels I got some deeks but no rims . I was gona send the sus. Out for chrome just never got aroud to doing it  . I did foil the parts tho :happysad:
> *


Sounds good.

You can just use some MC's and the deeks and it would look great....or you can pm me and we can maybe work something out on some Mando Tires and Rims....


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 26 2011, 07:54 AM~20631992
> *YOU NEVER GO WRONG WITH THAT PEANUT BUTTER COLOR.
> *


x3!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+May 26 2011, 09:46 AM~20633228-->
> 
> 
> 
> agreed..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MKD904_@May 26 2011, 10:32 AM~20633508
> *Sounds good.
> You can just use some MC's and the deeks and it would look great....or you can pm me and we can maybe work something out on some Mando Tires and Rims....
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> Thanks . I'm not sure about theis color either I'm not into white interior's much tho :happysad:
> 
> x2 white interior with colored piping looks like shit
> 
> im diging the almond idea fred posted :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> Thanks . I'm not sure about theis color either I'm not into white interior's much tho :happysad:
> 
> x2 white interior with colored piping looks like shit
> 
> im diging the almond idea fred posted :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 26 2011, 03:54 PM~20631992
> *YOU NEVER GO WRONG WITH THAT PEANUT BUTTER COLOR.
> *



x2 :0


----------



## customcoupe68

lookin sick panch. love that sloping door pillar


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 26 2011, 02:32 PM~20633508
> *Sounds good.
> 
> You can just use some MC's and the deeks and it would look great....or you can pm me and we can maybe work something out on some Mando Tires and Rims....
> *



does need a set!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2011, 10:44 PM~20644944
> *does need a set!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 28 2011, 01:46 AM~20644958
> *:biggrin:
> *




whatchu got on my 40 homie :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2011, 10:47 PM~20644965
> *whatchu got on my 40 homie :biggrin:
> *


??


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 28 2011, 01:50 AM~20644983
> *??
> *



mondo rims and tires











what you want for a set? :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

Getting there :cheesy: . I should have it done buy the end of the weekend but I got some unexpected guest's visitng for the weekend . So we'll see how it goes :x:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 28 2011, 07:25 PM~20648089
> *Getting there  :cheesy: . I should have it done buy the end of the weekend but I got some unexpected guest's visitng for the weekend . So we'll see how it goes :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




im just talkin here, but i bet a set of skirts woulda set this body off!

but the paint................ ehh............ok!




















:biggrin: you know im just bullshittin!!! :biggrin: that shits sick! and the work on the sounds is outragious too bro! always sick work! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: sickness loco!


----------



## Smallz

U killin em Pancho! Skirts?????


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Pancho!! :wow: looking bad ass BRO!! :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  . As soon as I put it together for the pic I thought the same thing about the skirts  I m gona try to make some and match the paint :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 28 2011, 06:25 PM~20648089
> *Getting there  :cheesy: . I should have it done buy the end of the weekend but I got some unexpected guest's visitng for the weekend . So we'll see how it goes :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah your killing it bro...this is my fav out of all your builds... :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life

Looks bad ass Pancho!! Damn! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 28 2011, 05:56 PM~20648446
> *Thanks fellas  . As soon as I put it together for the pic I thought the same thing about the skirts  I m gona try to make some and match the paint :cheesy:
> *


Please do! I think it'll be nicer with the skirts.


----------



## pancho1969

Got the wheels today Mike :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

Got the wheels today Mike :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904

pancho1969 said:


> Got the wheels today Mike :cheesy:


Good deal


----------



## dink

*nice*


----------



## 408models

pancho1969 said:


> Getting there :cheesy: . I should have it done buy the end of the weekend but I got some unexpected guest's visitng for the weekend . So we'll see how it goes :x:


 thats it i'm definetly out the build off, but i think the end date was today 



j/k lookin good bro, just killer work.


----------



## Zed

that wagon is so fuckin amazing Bro !!!!:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## customcoupe68

Zed said:


> that wagon is so fuckin amazing Bro !!!!:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


 
x10:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Hands down, one of the baddest builds in recent history on ANY model forum!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Tonioseven said:


> *Hands down, one of the baddest builds in recent history on ANY model forum!!* :thumbsup:


All in Favor say I !

I !


----------



## sneekyg909

I....


----------



## customcoupe68

:yes:


----------



## pancho1969

Tonioseven said:


> *Hands down, one of the baddest builds in recent history on ANY model forum!!* :thumbsup:


:0:0:wow: :wow: thanks for the great complament fellas


----------



## danny chawps

thats the sickest wagon ive seen


----------



## 408models

pancho1969 said:


> Got the wheels today Mike :cheesy:


all u need know is some DETAIL MASTER 100 PE SPOKES


----------



## dig_derange

damn bro, that wagon is DOPE!!!


----------



## dig_derange

Tonioseven said:


> *Hands down, one of the baddest builds in recent history on ANY model forum!!* :thumbsup:


 
im with you on this!! 

I!!!


----------



## jimbo

Lookin sick Pancho!! True beast in the game bruh :wow:


----------



## Siim123

pancho1969 said:


> Got the wheels today Mike :cheesy:





Tonioseven said:


> *Hands down, one of the baddest builds in recent history on ANY model forum!!* :thumbsup:



Agreed :0


----------



## pancho1969

lost my thread for a while haha thanks for the great comps fellas

heres some pics of my latest work :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

:h5: whats good pancho!! the latest paint works are killer!! wanna drop that 64 wagon yet!? :naughty:


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass work homie much props !


----------



## COAST2COAST

ALWAYS SICK WORK UP IN HERE :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger

Nice work pancho, tht who's caddy i think it is lol??


----------



## LoLife4Life

That caddy is sweet looks a lot like the lifestyle caddy "us and them" ???


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> lost my thread for a while haha thanks for the great comps fellas
> 
> heres some pics of my latest work :biggrin:


damn bro those are some sick ass patterns


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hey bro hows that 64 wagon going?


----------



## fatcity209

Wow bro your builds are amzing big dog. I would like to photograph some of your builds bro, let me know if you're interested in some profesional flics of your artwork.


----------



## richphotos

fatcity209 said:


> Wow bro your builds are amzing big dog. I would like to photograph some of your builds bro, let me know if you're interested in some profesional flics of your artwork.


What kind of equipment are you working with?


----------



## dig_derange

paint work is amazing man


----------



## fatcity209

Richphotos, I use a Canon Rebel T2i with the 18-55 kit lens that it comes with. I have a small studio lighting set up for indoor shots.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

builds are looking clean homie much props!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

pancho1969 said:


> lost my thread for a while haha thanks for the great comps fellas
> 
> heres some pics of my latest work :biggrin:


Killer work homie ! "Us and Them" ........... :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> lost my thread for a while haha thanks for the great comps fellas
> 
> heres some pics of my latest work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> looks real nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks for the comps fellas . ive been tring to post and respond on here but my phone wont let me for some reason 



hocknberry said:


> :h5: whats good pancho!! the latest paint works are killer!! wanna drop that 64 wagon yet!? :naughty:


thanks hock but not ready to sell the 64 yet :biggrin:



FrameDragger said:


> Nice work pancho, tht who's caddy i think it is lol??


yea it is :happysad: im waaayyy late with it 



LoLife4Life said:


> That caddy is sweet looks a lot like the lifestyle caddy "us and them" ???


yea it close to "us and them" with a lil differences :cheesy:


716 LAYIN LOW said:


> hey bro hows that 64 wagon going?


sup jeral its almost done i got to add another coat of clear so when im done with the caddy and g house im gonna clear them at the same time .


fatcity209 said:


> Wow bro your builds are amzing big dog. I would like to photograph some of your builds bro, let me know if you're interested in some profesional flics of your artwork.


thanks fatcity209. got any pics of ur work? what do you use you photos for?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

im still interested in the wagon when your ready!


----------



## pancho1969

got the caddys paint just about done looks a lil plain to me so I think I'm gonna add a lil more color 


























A lil more tape on the 76


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice !! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:uffin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Looking good Pancho, Cant wait to see the 76!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Pancho!!!! What's good brotha Lookin good I should get back to the bench this winter  been a busy ass summer ..


----------



## pina's LRM replica

pancho1969 said:


> got the caddys paint just about done looks a lil plain to me so I think I'm gonna add a lil more color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lil more tape on the 76


 caddi looks clean homie you got down!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## LUXMAN

Thats unbelievable man! I might have to get sum of your werk on one of my hoppers bro!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas 

Sup Evan :wave: I'm finally getting some motivation to build my self 

Lux I got a couple projects I got to get done first so let me no when and we can work something out


----------



## pancho1969

I think I got the tape done gona start painting tomarow :X:


----------



## RaiderPride

Crazy pattern work


----------



## sinicle

that 76 is the SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've seen the how to's on cutting the tape down, but do you buy yours? if so, what brand and where do you find it? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks Al and sinicle  .
The tape I cut myself


----------



## rollin yota28

That's good skills then on that tape, how do you get so skinny, and with it so thin, do you ever get paint underneath?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks yota 

I got a couple people asking how I get my tape so thin so u finally took some pics. Hope these help if not ask do more info


----------



## TINGOS

pancho1969 said:


> I think I got the tape done gona start painting tomarow :X:


THIS IS RETARDED PANCHO.GET DOWN JAMES BROWN


----------



## pina's LRM replica

simon you got mad skills homie diggin that lac!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## rollin yota28

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks yota
> 
> I got a couple people asking how I get my tape so thin so u finally took some pics. Hope these help if not ask do more info


yeah that makes total sense, thanks mate! i asked about the paint thing though, cause i went real thin once, and paint got under it and totally lifted the tape, wondering if you run into that problem


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks tingos and pina 

Yota I haven't got any bleeding with the thin tape but I mostly do fades which don't take much paint. I would just do light coats should be fine


----------



## Scur-rape-init

pancho1969 said:


> I think I got the tape done gona start painting tomarow :X:


:wow: That is just hours worth of work! How do you have the patience for it Pancho? Looks f'n bad ass though bro! Nice work.


----------



## rollin yota28

Cool sounds good, keep on keeping on then, you're doin good work


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks scurape and yota. lots of time And patience but knowing what the possible outcome of all the work is makes it worth it .

Got some color on the g house :cheesy:


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah eventually I gotta get my mitts on an airbrush and bump up my skills in the paint dept


----------



## rollin yota28

All that work seems a little too much for rattle cans to handle


----------



## sinicle

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks scurape and yota. lots of time And patience but knowing what the possible outcome of all the work is makes it worth it .
> 
> Got some color on the g house :cheesy:


at the risk of sounding like a total idiot, at this point, (I can't see in this pic) is the tape still the patterns, and you're just filling in portions? in the previous pic you showed the same patterns in tape, if the lines in this pic are paint (not tape) then I'm confused on how you came to this stage:dunno:. as painfully obvious as it is, I've never tried patterns at this level, and I'm anxious to learn, so any advice or how to's are greatly appreciated:worship:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Sinicle, he still has the tape on it. he layed out the patterns and is filling in the panels. When hes done and the tape comes off them lines will be silver outlining the panels. Does that help?

Lookin sick Pancho!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

^^^ yea I don't think cans would get the same fade affect but u could just do solid color patterns.


sinicle said:


> at the risk of sounding like a total idiot, at this point, (I can't see in this pic) is the tape still the patterns, and you're just filling in portions? in the previous pic you showed the same patterns in tape, if the lines in this pic are paint (not tape) then I'm confused on how you came to this stage:dunno:. as painfully obvious as it is, I've never tried patterns at this level, and I'm anxious to learn, so any advice or how to's are greatly appreciated:worship:


 The only way u can learn is to ask questions and to just give it a shot.Yea the tape is still there I'm just filling them in. Once I'm done with the filling ill remove the tape and uncover the silver flake lines.


----------



## pancho1969

Dangit darren u beat me to it haha. Slow responder


----------



## rollin yota28

pancho1969 said:


> ^^^ *yea I don't think cans would get the same fade affect but u could just do solid color patterns*. The only way u can learn is to ask questions and to just give it a shot.Yea the tape is still there I'm just filling them in. Once I'm done with the filling ill remove the tape and uncover the silver flake lines.


 yeah thats what i have been doin, i just got done with a 61 vert impala with patterns, and my 70s GTO which was a practice car for me, it turned out decent. its starting to look like good pattern practice for when i get an airbrush, wait til september for our drag-lo build off, i have some crazy panelling im gonna try...! and i just realized, sorry for whoring up your thread mate


----------



## sinicle

thanks guys


----------



## pancho1969

No prob 

Almost done with the filling in on the roof :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904

Nice


----------



## Tonioseven

Good LORD this is some fantastic work!! :nicoderm::h5:


----------



## chilly willie

pancho1969 said:


> No prob
> 
> Almost done with the filling in on the roof :cheesy:


Sick work bro. i love it:worship:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas 

Got the top done today :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

No words. :nicoderm::h5:


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful Pancho....can't wait to see this one done....I say forget the motor, keep the hood shut and just put a clean interior and make a slammer.....


----------



## AJ128

NICE WORK AS USUAL BROTHER


----------



## RaiderPride

That's sick Pancho.


----------



## truscale

This came out real nice Frank.


----------



## GreenBandit

dang....


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas . Mike I had the same thing in mind so I probably will go that route. I'm gona "candy" over the body and add a couple fades here and there and I should be done with it :x:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*SOLID *_!!!


----------



## MKD904

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas . Mike I had the same thing in mind so I probably will go that route. I'm gona "candy" over the body and add a couple fades here and there and I should be done with it :x:


I wouldn't put any candy on it, leave it as is. Let everyone see that the candy isn't covering up anything. If you do use some candy, I say do it very lightly so it's not really dark on the whole ride.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks trend and thanks for the input mike 

Finally got the caddy and g house paint done. Kinda hard to see some of the colors but they should show a lot better after clear:biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

NOW THATS CLUB WET WET I LIKE THAT LACK I NEED 2 GET A HOLD OF THAT CLEAN ASS GLASS SO I CAN CUT IT OUT





pancho1969 said:


> Thanks trend and thanks for the input mike
> 
> Finally got the caddy and g house paint done. Kinda hard to see some of the colors but they should show a lot better after clear:biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

ALWAYS TOP NOTCH WORK BRO !!! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## rollindeep408

damn pancho you killin it homie


----------



## richphotos

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> NOW THATS CLUB WET WET I LIKE THAT LACK I NEED 2 GET A HOLD OF THAT CLEAN ASS GLASS SO I CAN CUT IT OUT


No, please destroy model cars that dont have a lot of work in them


Pancho, that is some REAL REAL Good work!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

OFDatTX said:


> ALWAYS TOP NOTCH WORK BRO !!! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


x1000


----------



## jevries

My address is....:biggrin:



pancho1969 said:


> Thanks trend and thanks for the input mike
> 
> Finally got the caddy and g house paint done. Kinda hard to see some of the colors but they should show a lot better after clear:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sweeeeet ! R U adding any gold leafing to the Caddy?


----------



## hocknberry

freakin killer finish on both pancho!! ARE THEY FOR SALE YET?!........BACK OFF JERAL!!


----------



## BiggC

Both are SWEET, but I'm lovin' that caddy!! Great work as always man!!


----------



## Tonioseven

richphotos said:


> No, please destroy model cars that dont have a lot of work in them
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Great work as always Pancho!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hocknberry said:


> freakin killer finish on both pancho!! ARE THEY FOR SALE YET?!........BACK OFF JERAL!!


 :cheesy:lmao... im way ahead of ya hock....i asked after the first pic he posted on the 76....gotta be fast is here...:sprint::yes:..:rofl::rofl::h5::rimshot::drama::thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

sup panch...love catchin up on your threads here and there...just goes to literally show how much your improving with every project. setting the bar high and maintaining..keep it up homie.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great comps fellas  .
Trend no silver leaf I can't get the hang of it 
Sorry hock hawk beat u too it a long time ago haha


----------



## pina's LRM replica

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks trend and thanks for the input mike
> 
> Finally got the caddy and g house paint done. Kinda hard to see some of the colors but they should show a lot better after clear:biggrin:


 paint jobs lookin killer homie you gettin down!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks pina

I'm gonna work on the wagon till I get some bmf :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

*That wagon is already one of my top 10 models of ANY I've seen since I've been in this hobby. Pancho, you're one of the dudes that keep me inspired to try new shit in the hobby and for that, I thank you bro. uffin:*


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsupn the wagon!!your paintwork is insane !!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks tonio and coast very much appreciated


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tonioseven said:


> *That wagon is already one of my top 10 models of ANY I've seen since I've been in this hobby. Pancho, you're one of the dudes that keep me inspired to try new shit in the hobby and for that, I thank you bro. uffin:*


Yes X2 for me

That damm this is SWEET lookin.


----------



## truscale

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks pina
> 
> I'm gonna work on the wagon till I get some bmf :cheesy:




Your patterns are getting better with every build. Nice job on the wagon.


----------



## DJ-ROY

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks pina
> 
> I'm gonna work on the wagon till I get some bmf :cheesy:



:nicoderm: Thats what up....


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks pina
> 
> I'm gonna work on the wagon till I get some bmf :cheesy:


sick!!!


----------



## dink

Maannnn you need to teach a class on painting. Sick work in here


----------



## MKD904

pancho1969 said:


>


Can't wait to see this at Route 66.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

truscale said:


> Your patterns are getting better with every build. Nice job on the wagon.


Co-signed !


----------



## ricezart

Phenomenal work bro....


----------



## danny chawps

sick


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great comps fellas really keeps me motivated to better my skills  . 

Finally got the g house and caddy foiled and cleared :cheesy: . Also painted up a camaro. Now I got less then 2 weeks to get 4 builds done hno: .


----------



## richphotos

damn homie, Killin um!


----------



## gseeds

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the great comps fellas really keeps me motivated to better my skills  .
> 
> Finally got the g house and caddy foiled and cleared :cheesy: . Also painted up a camaro. Now I got less then 2 weeks to get 4 builds done hno: .


pancho you know i love that caddy and glasshouse, !!! looks killer !!!


----------



## RaiderPride

Nice work. See you in s couple weeks.


----------



## Damaged

Amazing paint work on the G-house


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  see ya there Al Got some windows made for the wagon :cheesy:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the great comps fellas really keeps me motivated to better my skills  .
> 
> Finally got the g house and caddy foiled and cleared :cheesy: . Also painted up a camaro. Now I got less then 2 weeks to get 4 builds done hno: .


really amazing paint jobs!


----------



## hoodstar

Nice work homie


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Killer work as ususal pancho


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the great comps fellas really keeps me motivated to better my skills  .
> 
> Finally got the g house and caddy foiled and cleared :cheesy: . Also painted up a camaro. Now I got less then 2 weeks to get 4 builds done hno: .


Great work homi i like that style :thumbsup:............ooooooooh you ready for 1-1 i can see in the backround


----------



## Trendsetta 68

REAL sick work homie !


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## pancho1969

The wagons getting there :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

pancho1969 said:


> The wagons getting there :cheesy:


:thumbsup: LOVE THIS WAGON... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL FINISHED UP!


----------



## sinicle

this wagon is AMAZING!!!!!!!!

do the windows work?


----------



## sinicle

oh yeah, and I'm sure you get this a lot, but the G-House has one of the most beautiful paint jobs I've ever seen. 1:1 or otherwise.:worship:


----------



## machio

Ye,you got your self some Flawless biulds right there Pancho,that Lack is my Fav one.


----------



## MKD904

Pancho, I'm very excited for you to personally hand deliver the 76 to me next weekend at the show. Thank you again for all your hard work on it.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  sin the windows don't roll up


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  sin the windows don't roll up


----------



## pancho1969

No prob mike see you there haha


----------



## rollindeep408

Superb Pancho looks like the pics helped


----------



## MC562

sick work homie


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

WWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW

NICE WORK PANCHO


----------



## SEANZILLA

:cheesy:


----------



## ejm2002

Dam :wow: Badass paint job homie.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904

You gonna get these 3 done for this weekend? How many builds you bringing?


----------



## pancho1969

MKD904 said:


> You gonna get these 3 done for this weekend? How many builds you bringing?


 Don't think I'm gonna be showing any  running out of time


----------



## MKD904

You gotta at least show the wagon. If not what r u bringing?


----------



## pancho1969

I haven't really finished anything since last year just the curbside 62 and the 1/32 59. Might just bring some old builds :happysad:


----------



## ricezart

pancho1969 said:


> The wagons getting there :cheesy:



I've really gotten in to wagons this year, and yours is amazing,along with your other cars 
The graphics are brilliant! great job!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks ricezart 

Got this done : biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:

am speechless bro that ride is clean no doubt homie !


----------



## sneekyg909

Kool seeing you guys yesterday......any wins?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks tx na no wins for me ceaser


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks ricezart
> 
> Got this done : biggrin:


sick!!!:worship::worship:


----------



## sneekyg909

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks tx na no wins for me ceaser


Next time.....that 76's paint job is BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

sneekyg909 said:


> Next time.....that 76's paint job is BAD ASS :thumbsup:


 X2!!!


----------



## dink

*SICK SICK SICK SICK SICK:thumbsup:*


----------



## ricezart

I'm not trying to discredit the winners because they were wins well deserved, I just want to give props to ponch, you have Incredible talent for graphics, 
we all know what you put into your work and want to say thanks for sharing your skills, Your an inspiring builder, keep up the incredible work bro.
much respect.....peace


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great comps fellas they are much appreciated


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

OFDatTX said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:
> 
> am speechless bro that ride is clean no doubt homie !


AGREED!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Killa work bro ...sick !

*_


pancho1969 said:


> Thanks ricezart
> 
> Got this done : biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks ricezart
> 
> Got this done : biggrin:




PANCHO THIS ONE FANTASTIC BAD WAGON SUPER CLEAN RIDE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Fuckin legit Pancho can't wait to see it in Stockton this year


----------



## halfasskustoms

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks ricezart
> 
> Got this done : biggrin:


GOD DAMMIT I LOVE THAT WAGON. 1 of the best lookin wagons EVER!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  see you there Evan


----------



## TINGOS

*DANG*



pancho1969 said:


> Thanks ricezart
> 
> Got this done : biggrin:


show car wagon,super clean Pancho.


----------



## ejm2002

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks ricezart
> 
> Got this done : biggrin:
> 
> Dam that's sick. nice work homie :yes:





Dam that's sick. nice work homie :yes:


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks ricezart
> 
> Got this done : biggrin:


Great i like it alot fantastic work.......:thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Speachless!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas . 

Heres my next build oldskool lowrider


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

:thumbsup: i may have some of them parts if you want me to look.


----------



## pancho1969

Coo I no I need the wheels and probably the pipes. The spot lights I'm sure I got and the grill I'm gonna see if the 58 impala will work


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

I MIGHT HAVE A SET OF 49 MERC SIDE PIPES FOR YOU.. I KNOW I HAVE SPOT LIGHTS AN THE GOLD DOME CAPS...AS FAR AS WHEELS YOUR ON YOUR OWN..LOL..J/K MAYBE USE THE RIMS FROM THE MIAMI VICE DAYTONA SPIDER AN TAKE A SET OF PEGASUS TO USE RO THE OUTER RIM..:dunno:


----------



## sinicle

pancho1969 said:


> Coo I no I need the wheels and probably the pipes. The spot lights I'm sure I got and the grill I'm gonna see if the 58 impala will work


this is a sick build!!! throw it in the replica build off. I could be wrong, but I don't think the 58 phantom grill will work. build one, they're crazy easy and it'll look way better than the 58 one! you can chrome it, foil it, or alclad it. if you need help making one, (which I doubt you will) just hit me up.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas .
> 
> Heres my next build oldskool lowrider


damn thats gonna be sick!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

i got this for ya pancho... send me your addy if you want this stuff..


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas sin Ill look into making the grill jeral pm sent :cheesy:.

Another project I got goin today


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas sin Ill look into making the grill jeral pm sent :cheesy:.
> 
> Another project I got goin today


clean!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i got this for ya pancho... send me your addy if you want this stuff..


got anymore of those rims for sale?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas .
> 
> Heres my next build oldskool lowrider



















I GOT A SET OF THESE COMMING YOUR WAY BRO!!! PERFECT FOR THIS RIDE..:thumbsup: I SENT YOU THE GOLD DOMES TOO...I USED A PEGASUS TIRE AN RIM SLEEVE TO MAKE THESE.


----------



## sinicle

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> I GOT A SET OF THESE COMMING YOUR WAY BRO!!! PERFECT FOR THIS RIDE..:thumbsup: I SENT YOU THE GOLD DOMES TOO...I USED A PEGASUS TIRE AN RIM SLEEVE TO MAKE THESE.


jeral, what kit did these come from?


----------



## OFDatTX

sinicle said:


> jeral, what kit did these come from?


 Revell 30's ford model a touring street rodI want a set so bad!


----------



## MC562

Sick stuff always in here you putting in work for you club


----------



## LaidbackLuis

MC562 said:


> Sick stuff always in here you putting in work for you club


i second that


----------



## ricezart

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> I GOT A SET OF THESE COMMING YOUR WAY BRO!!! PERFECT FOR THIS RIDE..:thumbsup: I SENT YOU THE GOLD DOMES TOO...I USED A PEGASUS TIRE AN RIM SLEEVE TO MAKE THESE.



Damn, those are tight!!!!:wow:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas 

Haven't been building much lately but I did get the oldskool lowlow done last weekend


----------



## pancho1969

O yea big thanks to jeral for the wheels, lights and pipes


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

pancho1969 said:


> O yea big thanks to jeral for the wheels, lights and pipes


anytime bro...car came out sweet!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Haven't been building models but have been workin on this bike for my son :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

pics ain't working rite


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## Tonioseven

Top-quality work as always up in here!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> i got this for ya pancho... send me your addy if you want this stuff..


 what rims are those "J"???


----------



## gseeds

[/QUOTE]
cool ! nice job on this, i remember this car when it 1st came out, always liked it !


----------



## sinicle

I love that 63! very good build!:thumbsup: the old school details always look sick!


----------



## ricezart

Yeah...dig that old school style....sick


----------



## Zed

sick skills bro ! you outdid yourself eachtime !


----------



## Trikejustclownin

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks ricezart
> 
> Got this done : biggrin:



DAAAMMM THIS IS FUCKIN CLEAN BRO YOU GOT MAD SKILL


----------



## halfasskustoms

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> Haven't been building much lately but I did get the oldskool lowlow done last weekend


Man I love the way that looks. Great job dude. And those wheels WOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW I just sent wheels like that to
*716 layin low.*


----------



## Lownslow302

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> Haven't been building much lately but I did get the oldskool lowlow done last weekend


gangsta


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## Trikejustclownin

anythin new big dog


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> Haven't been building much lately but I did get the oldskool lowlow done last weekend


damn thats bad ass!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

OLDSKOOLWAYS

Been workin on my sons bike this past month. finally git it done today just in time for his bday :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thats kool right there !


----------



## DJ-ROY

pancho1969 said:


> OLDSKOOLWAYS
> 
> Been workin on my sons bike this past month. finally git it done today just in time for his bday :cheesy:


:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

pancho1969 said:


> OLDSKOOLWAYS
> 
> Been workin on my sons bike this past month. finally git it done today just in time for his bday :cheesy:


RIGHT ON MAN!!!! GOOD FOR YOU!!!

the bike came out GREAT!!! I love seeing dads getting their seeds involved, building a future for this culture!:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## hocknberry

pancho1969 said:


> OLDSKOOLWAYS
> 
> Been workin on my sons bike this past month. finally git it done today just in time for his bday :cheesy:


thats awsome pancho!! LOL....id never let him ride it!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  

Got it done just in time for his bday pretty good for a month project. I was killing my self workin 12 hr days then workin on this after. I even almost cut a nipple off haha. Definitely well worth it :cheesy:


----------



## sneekyg909

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> Got it done just in time for his bday pretty good for a month project. I was killing my self workin 12 hr days then workin on this after. I even almost cut a nipple off haha. Definitely well worth it :cheesy:


:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> Got it done just in time for his bday pretty good for a month project. I was killing my self workin 12 hr days then workin on this after. I even almost cut a nipple off haha. Definitely well worth it :cheesy:


Nice work. Thats what's all about, the smile on his face.


----------



## MKD904

Great job pancho.


----------



## sinicle

MKD904 said:


> Great job pancho.


x2!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas here's a couple more pics of the bike


----------



## pancho1969

Here's all the pics from the build still plan on doin a lil more with the paint but its good for now


----------



## pancho1969

Got started on this yesterday gonna try to copy the one in the pic.










Also gonna try to get this truck done too


----------



## Tonioseven

Nothin' but awesomeness up in here!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

x-2

good to c u back at the bench brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

pancho1969 said:


> Got started on this yesterday gonna try to copy the one in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is gonna be SICK!!!!! I love old shit like that!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> Got it done just in time for his bday pretty good for a month project. I was killing my self workin 12 hr days then workin on this after. I even almost cut a nipple off haha. Definitely well worth it :cheesy:


this came out real nice P!

lol u almost cut a nipple off...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

oh yeah ! Can't wait to see these projects homie !


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  

Thanks jay I sure did almost cut one off haha dam wire wheel haha


----------



## pancho1969

Got the first color on :cheesy:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice!!


----------



## MKD904

Nice. Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks coast and mike 

A lil more color on the camaro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Homie that is BEAUtiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*_


pancho1969 said:


> Thanks coast and mike
> 
> A lil more color on the camaro


----------



## OFDatTX

NICE!


----------



## rollindeep408

Pancho that is on hit homie


----------



## Tonioseven

rollindeep408 said:


> Pancho that is on hit homie


X-2!!! :h5:


----------



## modelsbyroni

SWEET CAMARO.:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

most would roll prob eyes at a dropped out kandied camaro, but im lovin this one pancho! fits in with gary's and even its a lil different.....the "tagger" camaro eso did! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

I think it's cool as hell!! :nicoderm::h5:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas for the paint finished today gonna get some clear on it tomarow :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969

Couple more pics


----------



## hocknberry

pancho1969 said:


> Couple more pics


bad ass bro!!


----------



## Lownslow302

nice paint work


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

pancho1969 said:


> Couple more pics



Camaro looks good Frank. I like the fade work.


----------



## Linc

the camaro is rad! ive always wanted to build something cool 70s style like this!! this gives me motivation to start mine!

nice work in here as always! keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

bad ass paint homie! keep them pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

pancho1969 said:


> Couple more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love camaro's....an this has to be the most bad ass model camaro ive ever seen!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for all the great comps fellas


----------



## Trendsetta 68

LOVE IT !!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks trend 

Got the camaro about done just have to black wash the grill and paint the turn signal


----------



## TINGOS

*QUE PRETTY*



pancho1969 said:


> Thanks trend
> 
> Got the camaro about done just have to black wash the grill and paint the turn signal




QUE PRETTY WEY,CHINGON HOMIE.


----------



## Lowridingmike

That camaro is beautiful!


----------



## COAST2COAST

mann that was quick!!


----------



## bugs-one

That's a sick Camaro, homie. You got down. Much props.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yep i need some candy of my 63 when u got time


----------



## DJ-ROY

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks trend
> 
> Got the camaro about done just have to black wash the grill and paint the turn signal


Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas 



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> yep i need some candy of my 63 when u got time


Dena U need candy on your 63 ?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

yes sir and a ls give me a good deal will send out asap


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Beautiful finish homie !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

LOOKS BADASS BRO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks trend Got the camaro about done just have to black wash the grill and paint the turn signal


Dude that paint is CLEAN lookin.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks trend
> 
> Got the camaro about done just have to black wash the grill and paint the turn signal


looking good like the colors :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

that thing came out perfect pancho!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas. Quick outside pic


----------



## MKD904

What's up next on the table Pancho? You donna finish the 50 Pickup?


----------



## pancho1969

Sup mike yea gonna try to get it done. I'll probably get it painted this week :cheesy:


----------



## torresl

Didnt get a chance to meet u but seen ur blue 63 today at the stockton show .....bad ass work bro!!


----------



## sneekyg909

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas. Quick outside pic


You have madd painting skills pancho..:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas. Quick outside pic


Beautiful paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas 



torresl said:


> Didnt get a chance to meet u but seen ur blue 63 today at the stockton show .....bad ass work bro!!


Thanks. I was only there for a few minutes to drop the 63 off. I'll be at the next one


----------



## torresl

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I was only there for a few minutes to drop the 63 off. I'll be at the next one


Sounds good !


----------



## Lowridingmike

Youre a beast with the paint. Your techniques and the way you explain erthang like how you cut your tape is great! Everybody's watching weither you know it or not! lol Loving it!


----------



## hocknberry

Lowridingmike said:


> Youre a beast with the paint. Your techniques and the way you explain erthang like how you cut your tape is great! Everybody's watching weither you know it or not! lol Loving it!


X2 to that!! you gave me tips on the tape im still trying to work out but im gettin there, and the camaro is top notch!! i gotta 65 impy im goin pink, just need to figure out paint goodies on the body now! i love the colors you used, im just stuck to rattle can til i can break out the AB!


----------



## Zed

wow ! that Camaro is baddass bro !!


----------



## customcoupe68

the kid bike and camaro are top notch Panch, good work as usual!!! hoping one day you can build a replica of my 68!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great comps fellas  .


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## pancho1969

Tonioseven said:


>


:h5:


----------



## pancho1969

Got another wagon goin on :cheesy:. Not sure who made the resin 64 wagon but it is garbage. The original 2 door tail lights door lines trunk lines are still very visible the chrome trim is bearly there . The frame is no were near close to fitting and they even sent it with a 63 hood. I would definitely not recommend it unless u wanna chop it up like I'm gonna do :cheesy:.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thatnx for the heads up.......someone needs to cast just the roof section !


----------



## sandcast

Pancho, I know who made it. Brand RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!

The two Impalas I got from them kinda sucked

By the way, the original resin you cut the wagon roof of had Super Sport trim. Since when did Chevy make Super Sport wagons. It's those details that make you swear off resin kits.

I would be interested in how to make standard Impala side chrome trim that does the loop around. I want to make one someday.

Good luck on the wagon. It looks like its going good.


----------



## pancho1969

No prob trend 
Sandcast I didn't even catch the ss trim. And yea this one sucked I just noticed that it also came with 63 interior  

Got the wagon flaked today :biggrin: kept the ss trim and the 6 tail lights out back .


























Drew some patterns which ill start taping tomarow.










Also workin on the merc


----------



## bugs-one

That wagon is gonna be Sick, homie.


----------



## hocknberry

i thought you were goin after another 2 door 64 wagon at first?! nice switch up to the foor door and KEEPING THE 6 TAILS! i have this R&R 64 and a few others......pretty much junk i agree...they'd make cool cursides...but some serious work needs to go into them, like you've showed, to make em right!! :banghead:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks bugs. 
Yea hock I won't be ordering any resin unless get to see it first haha.


----------



## pancho1969

Some more pics of the wagon :cheesy:


----------



## sneekyg909

pancho1969 said:


> Some more pics of the wagon :cheesy:


Pancho1969 :dunno:......

















J/K .....nice work with that tape like always :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Wagon looks sharp


----------



## OFDatTX

bad ass like always homie ! 


say bro wat line of airbrush u use ? Iwata?


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful work as ALWAYS


----------



## Compton1964

Comin out nice!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas 



OFDatTX said:


> bad ass like always homie !
> 
> 
> say bro wat line of airbrush u use ? Iwata?


Na no iwata for me I use the top of the line harbor freight airbrush  haha


----------



## pancho1969

Almost done with the top


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sweet :drama:


----------



## dink

*SICK WORK AS ALWAYS:thumbsup:*


----------



## lowridermodels

firme as always poncho awesome work bro!


----------



## Tonioseven

You need my shipping address?! :rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Incredible work Pancho!


----------



## michale_400000

how much do you sell cars already built 4?


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  
Michale it depends how much work I put in to them .

Git some more paint I'm the wagon


----------



## OFDatTX

TOP FLIGHT WORK :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## michale_400000

i want a cuttlass fully done paint and the whole nine how much its for my son thanks


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks tx 
Michale u lookin for a 80's cutlass? Pm me on what u lookin for


----------



## halfasskustoms

pancho1969 said:


> Almost done with the top


Wanting to do a paint job like that. ??????? When you put the blue/green masking tap on it, how do you keep the fineline tap on it to mask other panels off. That fineline tap looks like it would just come off the with masking tap on it.Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good panco!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks Gil 
Halfass I do this to all my tape seems to help it not to stick to much


----------



## LATIN SKULL

pancho1969 said:


> Almost done with the top


looking good, lots of taping but in the end its worth it.


----------



## halfasskustoms

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks Gil Halfass I do this to all my tape seems to help it not to stick to much


Kool I'll have to try that when I start to lay the panels out.Thanks man


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks skull and no prob halfass 

Couple more pics got it foiled and cleared today :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks skull and no prob halfass
> 
> Couple more pics got it foiled and cleared today :cheesy:


:worship::worship::worship: bad ass man......love it!!!


----------



## kykustoms

damn thats some insane paint


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks skull and no prob halfass
> 
> Couple more pics got it foiled and cleared today :cheesy:


:thumbsup: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

that is bad as fawk....pic of both wagons side by side?


----------



## jevries

Best of the Best!



pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas
> Michale it depends how much work I put in to them .
> 
> Git some more paint I'm the wagon


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*SWEEEEET !!!*_


----------



## 408models

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks skull and no prob halfass
> 
> Couple more pics got it foiled and cleared today :cheesy:



DAMN IT PANCHO!!!!  always got the crazy paint skillz 

some sik mind in that head bro, nice work!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great comps fellas . Good idea coast I will do :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridingmike

So much talent and so many ideas here. We're still watching. Thanks for contributing to the movement. Pics coming soon of things and techniques you've inspired.


----------



## Lowridingmike

regal


----------



## Lowridingmike

Wayne's regal, my ls monte, theres been many more. From tape technique, to how to make the tape, to now how to evolve more complex designs (that'll be the next step).


----------



## Lowridingmike

Needs clear, a lil touch up but done for most part


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks mike glad to inspire u  . ur paint jobs are lookin good and that truck and elco are lookin nice too :thumbsup: 

Got the wagon done :cheesy:


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice!! Always top work homie. !


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks tx 

A lil Vid of the wagons


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

wagons are sick brotha...very nice!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks tx
> 
> A lil Vid of the wagons
> 
> [/ URL]


Looking sweet as hell


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## sinicle

I can't wait to see these in person! You are bringing them, right?


----------



## pancho1969

:yes: 

Doin a quick paint job :cheesy:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Badass paint bro!


----------



## bigkidd420

pancho1969 said:


> :biggrin:


These cars are awesome


----------



## halfasskustoms

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks mike glad to inspire u  . ur paint jobs are lookin good and that truck and elco are lookin nice too :thumbsup:
> 
> Got the wagon done :cheesy:



Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm HOMIE those are both killer. I LOVE THEM. Great job.


----------



## josh 78

WAGON IS NICE LIKE YOUR PAINTWORK :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Those are. .......SICK !!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks trend got the paint on the 62 done gonna get a couple other cars painted then clear them together.


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks trend got the paint on the 62 done gonna get a couple other cars painted then clear them together.


Nice.............:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Damn Pancho you putting it down brotha


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks josh and Evan Workin on a t.s. team build with 408models :cheesy:







Workin on this 59 too


----------



## Lil Brandon

Love those layouts pancho!!!


----------



## Compton1964

Nice builds... awesome patterns


----------



## Lowridingmike

OMG these are beautiful!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## sinicle

HOLY FUCK PANCHO! just looking at the bed of that truck makes me wanna PUNCH MY MAMMA!!!!!

excuse me while I mop up the drool....


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks josh and Evan Workin on a t.s. team build with 408models :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workin on this 59 too


Thats sick pancho :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

I told you on facebook and I tell it right here: These are the sickest pattern lay outs I ever seen on a model car with lines so sharp. I could not believe it was masking tape on the fenders of the troka. Craftmanship to the max.



pancho1969 said:


> Thanks josh and Evan Workin on a t.s. team build with 408models
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workin on this 59 too


----------



## 502Regal

jevries said:


> I told you on facebook and I tell it right here: These are the sickest pattern lay outs I ever seen on a model car with lines so sharp. I could not believe it was masking tape on the fenders of the troka. Craftmanship to the max.


Consistancy too. Ya boy's layouts are beautiful and on point 100% percent of the time. It takes not only style and a real gift to be able to do this. Trust me a I try and it's hard enough having 1 or 2 hits. Every car this guy paints is a hit. Even greats like Doc especially seem to hit or miss occasionally.


----------



## rollindeep408

Jev I could not agree with you more Pancho is on point probably IMO the best on the model forum( Wich says a lot because there are some bad ass painters here ) his style is not set any one way .he can do Oldscoo style or doc style coast style etc. he has a talent for sure and he only gets better with each paint job.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for all the great comps fellas very much appreciated


----------



## warsr67

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks josh and Evan Workin on a t.s. team build with 408models :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workin on this 59 too





clean rides as always pancho:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That is just tight work man,what else can I say!?I'm loving the troka and 59 impala and their not even done,that just shows your work speaks for itself!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

josh 78 said:


> Thats sick pancho :thumbsup:


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## pancho1969

Got the cab half way done :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

:fool2: 

DAMN BRO. UR KILLI IT. LOOKS GOOD JUST LIKE THAT


----------



## lowdown63

amazing paint bro!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

Pancho.......... You fuckin untouchable homie !!!! That thing clowns chillin in tape fam


----------



## DTAT2

Where did u get tape that small bruh That shiii Is badass


----------



## MKD904

He cuts the tape himself....standard blue masking tape and a straight edge....


----------



## undercoverimpala

Great work as always Pancho!!!!!!! I just spent like 1 1/2 hrs going threw your topic love your work brother. Keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DTAT2

DAYUM ....Pancho:You must have great Patience Grasshoppa .... Dtat2: Yes sen-say i will have great patience ....Pancho: Enough now GO BUILD SOMETHING..... Dtat2::sprint:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## TINGOS

*YUP*



pancho1969 said:


> Got the cab half way done :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> HELL YEAH PANCHO,GET HER DONE.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas 



MKD904 said:


> He cuts the tape himself....standard blue masking tape and a straight edge....


:yes:


----------



## pancho1969

Some taping on the 59 :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

sick shit pancho!! my #11's keep breaking the tips off......so the blades dont cut through and i get a rough cut?! how do you keep is clean cut with out breaking blade tips?!


----------



## hocknberry

sick shit pancho!! my #11's keep breaking the tips off......so the blades dont cut through and i get a rough cut?! how do you keep is clean cut with out breaking blade tips?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey Hock, hold your knife blade at a 45* angle ........ and less pressure will help as well.

Pancho ... I ain't tryin to hi-jack your thread homie ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

also cut on glass


----------



## customcoupe68

lookin sick as always keep it up bro


----------



## pancho1969

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Hey Hock, hold your knife blade at a 45* angle ........ and less pressure will help as well.
> 
> Pancho ... I ain't tryin to hi-jack your thread homie ..... :biggrin:


:yes:

No prob trend :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909

pancho1969 said:


> Got the cab half way done :cheesy:


:worship: The Tape Master...:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks ceaser 

Got the paint done on the 59 yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Woods

:worship::worship::worship:That is bad ass dam did I say THATS BAD ASS............. where do you get tape that thin and what size is it?


----------



## Woods

Woods said:


> :worship::worship::worship:That is bad ass dam did I say THATS BAD ASS............. where do you get tape that thin and what size is it?


Ok I CAN read lol realized I'm probability not the first to ask that so I went back and I see you cut it your self thats just some true talent cant wait till I get an airbrush


----------



## 408models

DAMN PANCHERELI, 

I like how you flipped the patterns on across from each other, some crazy ish! 

hey how much to paint my 1:1 lol


----------



## rollindeep408

Pancho I'd like to pick up my new 59 at Nnl will it be ready brotha pm me to let me know


----------



## pancho1969

^^^ :biggrin:

Thanks wood 



408models said:


> DAMN PANCHERELI,
> 
> I like how you flipped the patterns on across from each other, some crazy ish!
> 
> hey how much to paint my 1:1 lol


Buy the stuff and pick me up :cheesy:


----------



## 502Regal

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks ceaser
> 
> Got the paint done on the 59 yesterday :biggrin:


This is tha shiznit! Killing em w/ the "two faced" patterns. I can't let nobody see dis $hit. Is the a way to TTB a topic istead of TTT? lol


----------



## lil watcha

Sick work on the 59!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Holy Shit I just saw the asymmetry in those patterns and I....am....just ....blown....away.....fuck yeah!


----------



## dig_derange

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Holy Shit I just saw the asymmetry in those patterns and I....am....just ....blown....away.....fuck yeah!


^^^x2!! damn!! could't really see that on them tiny Facebook pics. shit is ILL


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas wasn't sure about the patterns being different but I'm glad I went with them :cheesy: 

Gonna spray some clear on these tomarow :cheesy:


----------



## Compton1964

That 59 is comin out sweet...... Those patterns are just mind blowin....


----------



## Lownslow302

snap that was a diecast


----------



## rollindeep408

Looks like the same 1/18th scale one I did for my homie years ago does it have the up top or boot ? I have both versions


----------



## just_a-doodz

Daaaaamn.

All I can say.


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks ceaser
> 
> Got the paint done on the 59 yesterday :biggrin:


Sick pancho.............


----------



## DTAT2

DAMN jada diecast huh That beeotch Looks KILLER BRO .... oh yeah BTW ... I QUIT .... Nah not realy ... BUT uh How much you charge For a paint job Bruh ... Pm me LETS CHITCHAT


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas . It has the vert boot sup Evan wana get rid of the up top :cheesy: . Dtat2 it depends what u want let me no what u want.


----------



## pancho1969

Got some clear sprayed


----------



## RaiderPride

Looking good


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas . It has the vert boot sup Evan wana get rid of the up top :cheesy: . Dtat2 it depends what u want let me no what u want.


I would homie but I gave the vert with the boot to a homie so all I have is the up top version


----------



## R0L0

Hey bro I was wondering if any of your builds are for sale pm me bro.


----------



## TINGOS

pancho1969 said:


> Got some clear sprayed


one of these days I will have a Pancho paint job on one of the rides....nice wey.


----------



## Zed

better and better each paint you do bro ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DTAT2

Well i got a 70 imp that is craving some clean paint ... it is brand new in the box .....i down for whatever ..LET ME KNOW HOMIE


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas Got this back for the nnl show :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

oh great, i'm not going now 













































j/k cant wait to see some of those rides in person


----------



## Tonioseven

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks ceaser
> 
> Got the paint done on the 59 yesterday :biggrin:


*
Shit like this gets me hyped as hell to try some new shit out!! Thanks for the continued inspiration Pancho!!* :worship::h5:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great comp tonio 
See is there smilie :biggrin:

Got the 51 done just a curbside


----------



## bigkidd420

Looks sweet


----------



## Tonioseven

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the great comp tonio
> See is there smilie :biggrin:
> 
> Got the 51 done just a curbside


That '51 belongs on top of an ice cream sundae!! :h5:


----------



## 408models

lookin great bro, cant wait to see them in person.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :h5:

Got the 62 about done :cheesy:. Painted it silver and built it almost 10 years ago just gave it a lil update


----------



## sinicle

the 62 is killin it!:thumbsup: love the pattern style!


----------



## ART2ROLL

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas :h5:
> 
> Got the 62 about done :cheesy:. Painted it silver and built it almost 10 years ago just gave it a lil update



Beautiful paint job bro. sick sick work i love it. and the fastback is super nice. kutgw


----------



## DTAT2

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas :h5:
> 
> Got the 62 about done :cheesy:. Painted it silver and built it almost 10 years ago just gave it a lil update


:barf:this six duece is SICKK ... makes me wanna throw mine away ...Sigh ....


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

ONE OF MY FAV....THREADS... LOVE CHECKIN OUT THE PROGRESS AN FINISHED BUILDS IN HERE... KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BRO... :thumbsup:


----------



## smcitylimits

Tight work! works of art


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas 

Got the 59 done enough for the show I'll finish it later :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Got the 59 done enough for the show I'll finish it later :biggrin:


i like it great work as always :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

fawken nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Got the 59 done enough for the show I'll finish it later :biggrin:


That's DAMMM fine lookin


----------



## TINGOS

*DANG*



pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Got the 59 done enough for the show I'll finish it later :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## jevries

EXCELLENT!!



pancho1969 said:


>


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup: Beautiful as always....


----------



## MKD904

what happened to the video?


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pancho1969

Thanks j and ricezart  got it fixed now mike


----------



## bigkidd420

The trunk is soo sick!!!!!


----------



## Woods

I seen that youtube video and damn that paint jop is off the hook for sure! when I grow up I hope I can paint like that!


----------



## 408models

pancho1969 said:


>



:wow: DAMN U SEE THAT @ 10SEC IT EVEN HAS POP LOCKS 



great work pancho.


----------



## OFDatTX

dam bro That 59 came out sweet! good job bro!


----------



## darkside customs

59 came out sick!


----------



## warsr67

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Got the 59 done enough for the show I'll finish it later :biggrin:



CLEAN RIDE AS ALWAYS PANCHO.:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Builds are looking sweet homie much props


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  

Ain't been doin much building lately started. Couple projects :cheesy: painting this truck for tingos


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Lookin' good homie !


----------



## TINGOS

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Ain't been doin much building lately started. Couple projects :cheesy: painting this truck for tingos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy chit PANCHO she is fukin pretty wey,DAMN GET STUPID WITH IT.........WOW HOMIE


----------



## pancho1969

Also started another pedal car for my son


----------



## Lownslow302

hey i head about some hot rodders warming the tape before laying down flames to help with the curves you think that shit helps? i have some problems with mines when i was painting the elco.


----------



## gseeds

TINGOS said:


> pancho1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks fellas
> 
> Ain't been doin much building lately started. Couple projects :cheesy: painting this truck for tingos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy chit PANCHO she is fukin pretty wey,DAMN GET STUPID WITH IT.........WOW HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> that coming out bad ass !!! looking good !
Click to expand...


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas 



Lownslow302 said:


> hey i head about some hot rodders warming the tape before laying down flames to help with the curves you think that shit helps? i have some problems with mines when i was painting the elco.


Hmm never tried it. How would u warm it microwave? Would the glue get extra tacky


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## Lownslow302

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm never tried it. How would u warm it microwave? Would the glue get extra tacky


no i have a dehydrator, i use the blue tape and now i got the new edgeloc shit and i notice it seals like a dream but doesnt bend well


----------



## Tonioseven

pancho1969 said:


>



:h5::yes:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Is the green tape better than the blue one?


----------



## Lownslow302

hoppinmaddness said:


> Is the green tape better than the blue one?


frog tape? not really its great for simple 2 tones but it doesnt do compound lines without massaging.


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Ain't been doin much building lately started. Couple projects :cheesy: painting this truck for tingos


Super nice i like it:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Ain't been doin much building lately started. Couple projects :cheesy: painting this truck for tingos


beautiful.


----------



## Smallz

Lookin good as usual Pancho.


----------



## rollindeep408

hoppinmaddness said:


> Is the green tape better than the blue one?


3m green fine line works great you can get it in 1/8 inch and cut it down 

Pancho Lookin sick with the pedal car carnal


----------



## customcoupe68

love that 2 door wagon!!! shit is wicked!!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Dammit. I'm tired of painting like shit. I need to know some secrets. NIce work Poncho.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas  No secrets here mayhem what u need help with?


----------



## Lownslow302

MayhemKustomz said:


> Dammit. I'm tired of painting like shit. I need to know some secrets. NIce work Poncho.


thats easy homie, practice makes perfect.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I need help too Pancho!!:biggrin: I gotta say, I'm not suprised. Amazed but not suprised at all. You dont fuck around and I have to mentally prepare myself to look at your posts but I always know its gonna be sick as hell!! :worship:


----------



## COAST2COAST

x-2
good2 have u back at the bench homie:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks darren and coast :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

rollindeep408 said:


> 3m green fine line works great you can get it in 1/8 inch and cut it down
> 
> Pancho Lookin sick with the pedal car carnal


Agreeeeeeeed! Got some speaker boxes and head unit in it too!! SHit man, my 1:1 doesnt even have some shit like that!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks scurape its a flip out screen too I don't have one of those either haha.


----------



## pancho1969

Finished painting and some clear on the truck :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks scurape its a flip out screen too I don't have one of those either haha.


Damn fool!! You don't fuck around.... That's dope!


----------



## COAST2COAST

outstanding work panch.....
....:inoututtin my paint away now


----------



## Damaged

:worship: Amazing tape and paint work as always


----------



## sinicle

really great work Pancho!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Good LORD that is beautiful!!! :worship:


----------



## Lownslow302

pancho1969 said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## lil watcha

Damn this truck is dope!


----------



## jevries

MASTERPIECE.



pancho1969 said:


> Thanks scurape its a flip out screen too I don't have one of those either haha.


----------



## TINGOS

*WOW ARE YOU FOREALS WEY??????????????*



pancho1969 said:


> Thanks scurape its a flip out screen too I don't have one of those either haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN I CANT BELIVE HOW YOU GET DOWN WEY,always amazed on yo paint jobs big homie.Dont worry when its done you will be able to see the rear wrap around patterns you did on the back of the cab


----------



## Lowmodelr

josh 78 said:


> :thumbsup: NICE :thumbsup:


Wasnt u in stockton last weekend??


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the great compliments fellas  Glad u came up with somethin tingos :cheesy:Yea I was at the show


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Ain't been doin much building lately started. Couple projects :cheesy: painting this truck for tingos
> 
> http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/
> p160/PANCHO1969/IMAG1057.jpg




This truck looking sick as fuck,that's how you do it!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wow that's some great paint right there.


----------



## Lowmodelr

The pics dont do em justice. Tht 64 wagon lookd great homie I was waitn for u to ask u bout em but u was out.


----------



## pancho1969

^^ ill be at the next one I think its on may 20Thanks halfass and cemetery


----------



## Lil Brandon

Killin it pancho!


----------



## warsr67

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks scurape its a flip out screen too I don't have one of those either haha.


this one sweet ride pancho:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870

DAMN THEM PATTERNS IZ TIGHT BRO!!! ALONG WIT' THE ENTIRE PAINT JOB ITSELF BRO!!!


----------



## dyzcustoms

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Ain't been doin much building lately started. Couple projects :cheesy: painting this truck for tingos


Luv it!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74




----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas 

Workin on this 59 for the build off


----------



## COAST2COAST

...................


panchos back!!!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Oh chit. Badass paintwork as usuall.


----------



## hocknberry

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> _*Workin on this 59 for the build off*_


:thumbsup: wicked!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> Workin on this 59 for the build off


Man O man thats some nice taping and painting right there.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas :cool
:


----------



## rollindeep408

Damn Pancho that's the. Color combo I'm going on my 1:1  looks sick just confirms my ride should come out sick


----------



## pancho1969

:cheesy: thanks Evan can't wait to see ur ride


----------



## TINGOS

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> Workin on this 59 for the build off


gonna be bad wey


----------



## rollindeep408

pancho1969 said:


> :cheesy: thanks Evan can't wait to see ur ride


Me too to bad I'm a few years away from paint right now  but I have all the paint


----------



## sneekyg909

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> Workin on this 59 for the build off


You're the Danny D of models...:worship:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks tingos thanks for the great complement ceaser Got the wings done :biggrin:


----------



## ejm2002

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks tingos thanks for the great complement ceaser Got the wings done :biggrin:



NICE clean work


----------



## chris_thobe

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks tingos thanks for the great complement ceaser Got the wings done :biggrin:


Holy fuk batman! Damn Pancho these patterns are on POINT!!! NICE WORK, lookin sick as hell!! :worship:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Ain't been doin much building lately started. Couple projects :cheesy: painting this truck for tingos


What size tape do you use for this and the 59 ?? please LMK


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

:dunno:


----------



## chris_thobe

I think he uses 2 hobby blades and puts both of them into the hobby knife, then you can use like paper or something to seperate the blades to the thickness of tape you want. Then just put a piece of 2 inch masking tape on your cutting mat and cut strips out one at a time. It takes litterally seconds to cut each strip out and you can get some REAL thin tape lines:thumbsup: Correct me if I am wrong Pancho...Builds lookin awesome bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Chris got it rite except I don't use the handle jjust tape the blades together


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

alright ill try it on a 63 im working ,,thx


----------



## rodriguezmodels

:thumbsup:I LOVE THOSE PAINT JOBS!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas 

Quick paint job something different :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Danny D would even be proud ! That is cold blooded bro !


----------



## halfasskustoms

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Quick paint job something different :cheesy:


Wow!!!


----------



## truscale

Nice paint work,as always Frank.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Paint jobs look sick as always homie much props


----------



## Lowridingmike

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Quick paint job something different :cheesy:


Boing!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks mike and pina


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looking good Pancho


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Quick paint job something different :cheesy:


:wow:


----------



## Siim123

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Quick paint job something different :cheesy:


Thats a quick paintjob?  MAAAAN I couldnt paint a car like this even if I tried whole year


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas . give it a shot siim u can do it. this only took me maybe 2 weeks :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78

i like nice paint job uffin:


----------



## chris_thobe

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Quick paint job something different :cheesy:


This color combo is definately DIFFERENT.. but it works.. nice quicky :yessad:


----------



## Damaged

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Quick paint job something different :cheesy:


:worship:


----------



## sinicle

As always pancho, amazing work!!! Ive always been drawn to the multi colored paint jobs, an this is no exception!


----------



## wisdonm

Pancho, you are by far, the best I have seen at this kind of painting.

I want to learn how to do this and someone gave me your link. I am very glad that you do not mind explaing what you do. but how in the world do you get from here 










to there?











I see that you use blue tape and a Harbor Freight ab, but what type and brand of paint do you use for your designs? I see a lot of rattle cans, but I suspect that your designs are pastel pearls and flakes.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the comps fellas 



wisdonm said:


> Pancho, you are by far, the best I have seen at this kind of painting.
> 
> I want to learn how to do this and someone gave me your link. I am very glad that you do not mind explaing what you do. but how in the world do you get from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that you use blue tape and a Harbor Freight ab, but what type and brand of paint do you use for your designs? I see a lot of rattle cans, but I suspect that your designs are pastel pearls and flakes.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


For the 2 pics each pattern section is masked off I didn't get a pic of each section. Paints I use cans automotive and nail polish. For this one I used duplicolor metal specks and duplicolor anodized red. Hope this helps.


----------



## wisdonm

Do you actually use the rattle cans or decant the paint for use in your air brush?


----------



## pancho1969

Yea I decant it


----------



## sneekyg909

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks for the comps fellas
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2 pics each pattern section is masked off I didn't get a pic of each section. Paints I use cans automotive and nail polish. For this one I used duplicolor metal specks and duplicolor anodized red. Hope this helps.


How about you show us in a youtube video...:x:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

sneekyg909 said:


> How about you show us in a youtube video...:x:



HELL YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: pancho your paint skills are


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks chevyxxx I'll try to get a video made :x:


----------



## sneekyg909

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks chevyxxx I'll try to get a video made :x:


:h5:


----------



## Siim123

sneekyg909 said:


> :h5:


X2


----------



## dig_derange

Hell yeah, I'd love to see that!


----------



## sgtsiko1

how much for one of ur color desings on a model just like ur chevy model? I mean if u do work aside.

I have a 1960 chevy impala lowrider unbuild, I dont know weather to sell it or build it. I have cut out a chevy symblo on the hood already and also the trunk is cut off and I also bought $100 worth of things for it, what should I do, I have pics, pm me if u want to c it thank u


----------



## pancho1969

sgtsiko1 said:


> how much for one of ur color desings on a model just like ur chevy model? I mean if u do work aside.I have a 1960 chevy impala lowrider unbuild, I dont know weather to sell it or build it. I have cut out a chevy symblo on the hood already and also the trunk is cut off and I also bought $100 worth of things for it, what should I do, I have pics, pm me if u want to c it thank u


I can do it. Post some pics here or pm me


----------



## 97xenissan

pancho1969 said:


> Finished painting and some clear on the truck :cheesy:


Gawd damn thats awesome very nice work poncho!


----------



## wisdonm

What brand, part #, or color name do you guys use for the silver mini-flake base?


----------



## chris_thobe

Duplicolor "Metal Specks" works pretty good and they sell it al like Autozone, Advanced, etc. Its not REALLY sparkly, but looks pretty damn good under kandy. Any sliver really will work.


----------



## RaiderPride

I use all House of Color paints and mini flakes and dry pearls.


----------



## wisdonm

Thanks Chris.


----------



## chris g

Sick work in here homie!!!! Tons of time and talent


----------



## pina's LRM replica

chris g said:


> Sick work in here homie!!!! Tons of time and talent


X2 homie


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas Haven't been doin much building Did this quick paint job to try to get me building again


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man that roof on the 61 is PIMP.


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Shit looks clean bro you got mad skills much props


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

61s fuckin dope!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

BAD AZZ PAINTING PRIMO!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

pancho1969 said:


>


Damn now I have to say that caddy looks just as kool as the 61. Great paint work bro.


----------



## Lowridingmike

61's roo fis HOT!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!! Those pop in the sun homie, I love that Caddy !!!


pancho1969 said:


>


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas  I'm glad I can post videos on here so yall can see the true colors a lil better :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


>


:wow:fucken sick!!!:worship::worship:


----------



## OFDatTX

Sick work as always bro!


----------



## rollindeep408

Looking good Pancho .....: I miss my bench no time right now


----------



## Tonioseven

*Sick as hell!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## ricezart

:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## Zed

damn Bro , you've got an amazing talent !!! :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Post up the T-bird,bro!!


----------



## TINGOS

if you aint never seen a Pancho paint job in person,,,,,then you really missing out,,,,,,badass all the way


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Yeah they are !


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pina's LRM replica

pancho1969 said:


>


Daaaaaaamn u been puttin in work on d low huh bro those sum firme lookin builds homie much props


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pancho1969

Thanks pina been spending to much tome on Facebook and not posting Here haha


----------



## COAST2COAST

Bout time u updated this mufuka:dunno:

Always sick work goin on in here:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

bad ass work!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas 

Got the roof of the 62 done :cheesy: tried my best this is all I could come with :-/ :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

Damn Homie those patterns are fuckin bad ass....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Backhand

pancho1969 said:


>


That tbird is bada$$


----------



## josh 78

sick work in here as always:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## truscale

Paint work is looking good Frank.


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks Eric  

Got the paint on the truck gonna clear it today/tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange

amazing work as always homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Got the 62 foiled and some clear too











Got the rivi paint job done :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks Eric
> 
> Got the paint on the truck gonna clear it today/tomorrow :cheesy:


:fool2: No words!!!! amazing!


----------



## bigdogg323

pancho1969 said:


> Got the rivi paint job done :biggrin:


 :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:

just beautiful pancho :wow: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks Eric
> 
> Got the paint on the truck gonna clear it today/tomorrow :cheesy:


wow!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Chingon! Much props


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


> Got the 62 foiled and some clear too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the rivi paint job done :biggrin:


lookn sick as always bro...:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks johnny and pina 

Got the paint on the 62 and Japan truck done :cheesy:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks johnny and pina
> 
> Got the paint on the 62 and Japan truck done :cheesy:


:thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1

pancho1969 said:


> Got the 62 foiled and some clear too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the rivi paint job done :biggrin:


Nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris_thobe

Damn homie, a little more practice and U might actually get good at painting :x: I just wanted to swing by and say thanks for all the tips that you helped me out with, you really inspired me to push myself to be a better painter, now thats all I want to do! Now I need someone to motivate me to be a better builder, so maybe I will actually finish one of the ones that are painted..lol


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks fellas. Glad I can inspire you Chris. Painting is all I been doing too haven't finished a build in over a year haha.


----------



## COAST2COAST

How bout u guys paint em and ill build em:biggrin::x:


----------



## COAST2COAST

Excellent work btw:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

*yo*

oye,that patterned out bomb truck is crazy clean wey,,,,,,,,,,,,,,always throwing down


----------



## pancho1969

Workin on a zapco board :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pina's LRM replica

Damn all of them lookin firme homie real tight much props!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Cold blooded homie !!!!!!!!!!!!*


pancho1969 said:


> Workin on a zapco board :cheesy:





pancho1969 said:


>





pancho1969 said:


>


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


>


bad ass!


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks johnny and pina
> 
> Got the paint on the 62 and Japan truck done :cheesy:


man i bn having nothing but problems with painting.never again i will use a primer from a hardware store again:roflmao:i was thinkn "primer is primer" .lol gotta b automotive only.shit paint lifts too much when doin paterns.:rant: but i got it under control i think.lol hope i can finish this week


----------



## pancho1969

HAVEN'T POSTED IN HERE IN A LONG TIME HAHA


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pina's LRM replica

pancho1969 said:


>


Dats fuckin clean bro much props!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> HAVEN'T POSTED IN HERE IN A LONG TIME HAHA


thats tight!


----------



## sneekyg909

Its looking good Pancho...:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Fresh


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas


----------



## a408nutforu

:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

:thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

pancho1969 said:


>


nail polish???? looks a lil like it.


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:

got some clear on the Monte 










54 for the bomb build off


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## pancho1969

SOME finished pics of the chevelle don't think I posted any


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Clean ass work homie much props!


----------



## Tonioseven

Freakin' BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## T-Maq82

Quality build right there..very clean! Liking that chevy sign in the trunk too


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

pancho1969 said:


> SOME finished pics of the chevelle don't think I posted any


:shocked: :wow: thats beautiful!!


----------



## pancho1969

thanks jojo


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

pancho1969 said:


> :biggrin:


Hell Ya ! thats Nice !


----------



## sneekyg909

That look real good pancho...:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> :biggrin:


damn!!!:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only

Nice builds homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 13dayton

Nice work homie.!


----------



## RappersDelight

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

AWSOME WORK BRO.


----------



## Tonioseven

pancho1969 said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas


----------



## customcoupe68

nice work as usual!


----------



## wisdonm

Even a one-eyed frog can see that's the bomb.


----------



## jevries

The best of the best!



pancho1969 said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

pancho1969 said:


> :biggrin:


:wow: this looks badass pancho :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Real nice work bro as always


----------



## pancho1969

thanks frank and pina


----------



## a408nutforu

:waveanchito......what up.cant wait for the Stocktone show


----------



## 408models

Killin it bro, always sik work!!!


Stockton Show??? When?


----------



## pancho1969

408models said:


> Killin it bro, always sik work!!!
> 
> 
> Stockton Show??? When?


thanks fellas  

the next show is on the 14th :cheesy: u gonna make it??


----------



## noanoaenterprise

pancho1969 said:


> HAVEN'T POSTED IN HERE IN A LONG TIME


bad ass paint job bro


----------



## Deecee

pancho1969 said:


> :biggrin:


Great job there man.


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas


----------



## pancho1969

:biggrin:


----------



## Compton1964

Chingon pancho... very chingon


----------



## bigdogg323

La vicla looks perron pancho :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> :biggrin:


:thumbsup: as always


----------



## Models IV Life

What up Pancho!! Rides are looking clean Homie!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

pancho1969 said:


> :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

pancho1969 said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came out retarded wey,,,,,,,,fresh


----------



## pancho1969

thanks fellas :h5:


----------



## pancho1969

dam been a while since posted here workin on a couple different things lol


----------



## pancho1969

green with envy paint job :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969




----------



## COAST2COAST

Daammnn!......


----------



## pina's LRM replica

chingon bro always top notch work in here mad props pancho


----------



## RappersDelight

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

pancho1969 said:


> dam been a while since posted here workin on a couple different things lol


beautiful work as always pancho :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Good Pancho. What color name base you using ??


----------



## 70monte805

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------

